# *SHOE DEALS* Share the love! Post any steals you find here.



## fatefullotus

I started a similar thread in the Fendi section and thought it would be great here.  

Share the deals that you find here on any particular shoe so that other members may take advantage too!


----------



## fatefullotus

I'll start with this LOVELY pair of Manolo's -- if they were in my size, I'd snatch them up in a heartbeat!  The colors are sooooo wearable!  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat9010757cat13330732cat12580749

$259!  Anyone with a size 35.5 in Mannies -- it's your lucky day!


----------



## HubbaWubba

great idea.


----------



## fatefullotus

And these, I've lusted after for a while, but can't seem to find my size.  I think they are abso TDF!  If you're a size 36.5 in Diors, I am so envious! 

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/7277

$215.65!!!


----------



## fatefullotus

And at the same site, the Dior Romantique sandals in 37.5 for $260! 

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/7358


----------



## lolitakali

fatefullotus said:


> And at the same site, the Dior Romantique sandals in 37.5 for $260!
> 
> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/7358




I this site authentic?  

I have never bought name brands outside of NM, Barneys, Bloom's, BG... woodbury outlet etc.  The only site I do on web is e-luxury I don't do blue-fly especially NOT amazon, so I am kinda skeptical.  But interesting though... can someone MOD here validate this site?

Just curious.


----------



## fatefullotus

^--- Yes, authentic.  Many ladies on the board will vouch for Diabro, and certainly, not too many ppl on this board will buy from non-authentic sources.


----------



## fatefullotus

BTW, you might want to check over authenticity if you've bought anything from Off-5th.  They've sold items deemed non-authentic to some members here.


----------



## fendifemale

I'm going to share one of my fave sites with yall.


I'm ordering these Charles David slides $*11.98*!


Kate Spade $*51.*

Both are from smartbargain.com.


----------



## ashakes

I'm sure some of you saw these, but these CL shoes popped up on Saks a few hours ago...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1185936743146


----------



## ashakes

Also, just noticed these red ones were on sale too.  I'm slow on the Saks site though so sorry if this is OLD news.  Whenever I try to get on there, the site is *thankfully* not working. lol

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1185945929832&ev19=1:6


----------



## randr21

gucci high heels in black, size 7.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat8460731cat11080735


----------



## randr21

gucci hi heel wedge in silver, size 7 only

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221009cat243836


----------



## randr21

prada two tone ballerina flat, size 7 only

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540744cat14120731


----------



## nikkif81

I love www.yoox.com I bought my first pair of Jimmy Choo's from there. 

At the moment they have these gorgeous Roberto Cavalli boots, only a few sizes left though. http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ROBER...1/cod10/440685861B/areaid/35/sts/searchResult
Originally 468.00GBP down to 188.00GBP. 

They do ship worldwide too, just need to change the country from the menu to get different prices.

Nikki


----------



## ashakes

randr21 said:


> gucci high heels in black, size 7.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat8460731cat11080735



I have these.  them!  Unfortunately, I paid the full $480 for them, but at least they are a classic. lol


----------



## ashakes

I want, but too small....

Bruno Frisoni Lace Platform Sandals

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1186012508558&ev19=1:1


----------



## HubbaWubba

Here is a good site that does the work for us.  

http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=christian+louboutin&psale=1&utm_source=AdWords&utm_medium=PPC&utm_term=louboutin%20sale&utm_content=649119714&utm_campaign=Google-BrandSales2-5&Network=Search&SiteTarget=&s_kwcid=louboutin%20sale|649119714&gclid=CMzAoaDs1Y0CFRGCGgod1BBCmQ#


----------



## kaka22

Marc Jacobs in SF is having a HUGE sale!  $100 for select shoes!  It's only in SF though...apparently they have all the stock in the entire country?


----------



## pie

I returned 2 pairs of the CL patent decolletes in 36.5 and 37.  They should appear on the Saks website anyday now.  Watch for them!


----------



## fatefullotus

ashakes said:


> I want, but too small....
> 
> Bruno Frisoni Lace Platform Sandals
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1186012508558&ev19=1:1




For anyone thinking of getting any of the Frisoni ribbon shoes, remember to buy 1/2 size SMALLER than your regular european size!  These run a bit large.  

And they look absolutely FAB on!


----------



## awong10

I scored these mj's for a grand total of $161 on zappos 
Never underestimate the power of price matching!


----------



## ashakes

fatefullotus said:


> For anyone thinking of getting any of the Frisoni ribbon shoes, remember to buy 1/2 size SMALLER than your regular european size!  These run a bit large.
> 
> And they look absolutely FAB on!



I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not buying the black and white ribbon ones that were on the Saks site during the sale for $285.  I was all worried because I had spent a lot at the time, but I have spent loads more since then!!! LOL  But, now I feel better that you said that they run 1/2 size big, b/c the size left probably would have been too big. hehe


----------



## fatefullotus

^---     Glad to be of service!


----------



## ashakes

Haha.  Yes, thank you! You made me feel less irritated about it.  Plus, I think somebody snatched them up and listed them on Ebay for $600 starting bid. lol


----------



## fatefullotus

Yeah, I saw! 

Honestly, these ribbon shoes should be a part of every woman's collection.  I'm a Loubie girl, but these ribbon Frisoni's (I've got three pairs!) make me feel sexy, ladylike and so glam at the same time.  I think the price is justified for the way these shoes make me feel, but if I could have gotten them at the sale price, I'd be in heaven!


----------



## HubbaWubba

Here are some Bruno Frisoni Satin heels from under $200. 

http://www.vivre.com/control/product/~category_id=9001/~product_id=29485


----------



## bheadsten

Hey,
  Just as a heads up, www.footcandyshoes.com put a majority of their inventory at 50% off yesterday! They carry all kinds of brands like Louboutin, Manolo and Jimmy Choo. Check them out before all the sizes are gone!


----------



## ashakes

CL Collier 36.5 50% off...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## Jenna51580

awong10 said:


> I scored these mj's for a grand total of $161 on zappos
> Never underestimate the power of price matching!


Super cute shoes


----------



## fatefullotus

ashakes said:


> CL Collier 36.5 50% off...
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007



Ooooh.  I hope someone here picked these up!  They look great on! 

And I notice the Frisoni ribbon shoes are gone.  Anyone here, perchance?


----------



## fatefullotus

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID

Fendi Spy heels in Blueberry.  20% retail.  Not a great deal, but still a fab shoe!


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat9010757cat13330732cat12580749
Just ordered those, soo cute

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat9640754cat11330743
Thinking about these.


----------



## fatefullotus

These are from eBay, so proceed with usual caution.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Eel Decolettes in 36 for under $300!


----------



## fatefullotus

Black and white pony hair Prives in 36.5 for under $500!  And yes, they are authentic! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## harleyNemma

fatefullotus said:


> Black and white pony hair Prives in 36.5 for under $500!  And yes, they are authentic!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



OMG! Gorgeous!


----------



## foxycleopatra

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Someone get these!....if you're a size 8.5 and wear 39 in round-toe Loubs.  I wouldn't say that price-wise (alone) it's a "super deal" BUT it's starting at below retail for a RARE, discontinued, and highly-sought-after style -- the "WALLIS" mary-janes made famous by KATE MOSS a couple of years ago.  Very rare to come by, especially in brand new condition and in that beige patent material.  Great neutral shoe.  If that's your size you will not regret getting them.  They are fab fab fab.  I'm curious to see how much that auction will be bid up to.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Brian Atwood Black Patent and Lucite Shoes, $266, org. over $800. This is a great shoe, I have it in the mint color.   http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1186673944140


----------



## randr21

prada two tone flats in sz 9.5 only for $195.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat7820734cat12580744


----------



## gingerfarm

cute flat!



randr21 said:


> prada two tone flats in sz 9.5 only for $195.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat7820734cat12580744


----------



## ashakes

randr21 said:


> prada two tone flats in sz 9.5 only for $195.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat7820734cat12580744



Just a tip, I have a similar version, these exactly:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat7820734cat12580744

and they run pretty big.  I put inserts in them now so they are fine, but keep this in mind if you plan on buying them.  I was lucky to get the gold logo version during the 4 day sale for $158!!!


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Someone get these!....if you're a size 8.5 and wear 39 in round-toe Loubs.  I wouldn't say that price-wise (alone) it's a "super deal" BUT it's starting at below retail for a RARE, discontinued, and highly-sought-after style -- the "WALLIS" mary-janes made famous by KATE MOSS a couple of years ago.  Very rare to come by, especially in brand new condition and in that beige patent material.  Great neutral shoe.  If that's your size you will not regret getting them.  They are fab fab fab.  I'm curious to see how much that auction will be bid up to.



Foxy, so what's the difference between the "Wallis" and the "Super Wallis"? LOL  My SA today was telling me she had the "Super Wallis" in, but I took a pass as I have a enough mary janes right now.


----------



## LavenderIce

Ash, I think the Super Wallis have a platform.


----------



## ashakes

LavenderIce said:


> Ash, I think the Super Wallis have a platform.



Yeah you are right. I just went on NAP and saw that was the case.  Thanks!   All of these different names get me confused.


----------



## ashakes

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1186718284174

CL Red Espadrilles further reduced. They were $202 and change when I last saw them.


----------



## ashakes

Prada slingbacks in a size 10:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1186720352187&ev19=1:5


----------



## ashakes

ashakes said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1186718284174
> 
> CL Red Espadrilles further reduced. They were $202 and change when I last saw them.



LOL, I took my own "shoe deal".  I have never bought any of his espadrilles, but I graduated from Ohio State and go to all of the football games, so I thought these red ones would be really cute to wear when it is still warm.   It's not common practice for me to wear heels when I go tailgating and to games, but maybe this season I'll try it. 

Oh, and if you use your Saks card you get free shipping on an order over $150, but I don't like using it online, so I just called customer service to place my order and they waived the shipping for me.


----------



## lv_forever

fatefullotus said:


> These are from eBay, so proceed with usual caution.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Eel Decolettes in 36 for under $300!



How do these fit?  Anyone?
I normally wear CL 5 (but was advised to get 4.5 for helmut???) are these too big for me?  Even with heel pads & sole pads?  (the length I would go to get a CL deal!)


----------



## dokturshoo

HubbaWubba said:


> Here is a good site that does the work for us.
> 
> http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts...e|649119714&gclid=CMzAoaDs1Y0CFRGCGgod1BBCmQ#


 
My goodness.  I think im in


----------



## foxycleopatra

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anyone a 5.5. here?  Now that's a great deal.  I cannot believe that shoe has been sitting there w/o bids.  I bought those L'Evidence Orlato wedge flats in my size full-price from NAP last fall (they sold-out full-price pretty quickly) and have gotten so many compliments every time I wear them.  CL boutiques never ordered that exact style/color combo and my SA's love that shoe and always comment on it whenever I wear it in.  They would've sold that shoe a million times had it been ordered for the boutiques!


----------



## ashakes

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1186755518029&ev19=1:1

Burberry Slides 40/10, only $74.92!!! (marked down from $250)

Fendi Peep-Toe Pumps 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1186755638733&ev19=1:1

A fellow TPFer showed us modeling pics and they looked gorgeous!  And, they are 70% off now too.


----------



## shoptfs

i got the fendi peep-toes and YSL clogs! im so happy they're my size!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1186764767254


----------



## ashakes

shoptfs said:


> i got the fendi peep-toes and YSL clogs! im so happy they're my size!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1186764767254



Awesome!!! Congrats!  I thought about getting them too b/c they were my size, but I had to SLOWLY walk away from the computer. hehe  Post pics when you get them.  Did you get your Chanel navy mary janes yet?


----------



## fatefullotus

lv_forever said:


> How do these fit?  Anyone?
> I normally wear CL 5 (but was advised to get 4.5 for helmut???) are these too big for me?  Even with heel pads & sole pads?  (the length I would go to get a CL deal!)



Decolettes are bizarre in sizing, and there really isn't any uniformity.  They are at least 1/2 size up from other closed-toe CL's, and sometimes 1 full size up.  If you have wider feet, I would definitely suggest 1 full size up.  

Good luck.

(Oh, and yes, helmuts are usually 1 full size DOWN from your usual CL size.)


----------



## HubbaWubba

Jimmy Choo under $200 @ saks. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-5jumOmdNoypB7r9ixMIFjg


----------



## shoptfs

ashakes said:


> Awesome!!! Congrats!  I thought about getting them too b/c they were my size, but I had to SLOWLY walk away from the computer. hehe Post pics when you get them. Did you get your Chanel navy mary janes yet?


 
the chanel maryjanes should be arriving today, will post pix when they arrive!


----------



## bheadsten

If you're looking for good shoe deals I just stopped by a store called Footcandy. Almost all of their store was marked at 50% off. They had all kinds of Jimmy Choo's, Manolos, and Louboutins on sale! If you want to check out some of the styles they have, try www.footcandyshoes.com. 

Their phone number is 925.937.3668. They'll help you out with how the shoes are sized and everything.

Hope you guys find some great bargains!


----------



## Butterfly*

^^Grrr, They don't even _carry_ my size. (rarely)


----------



## gingerfarm

Manolo Jeweled T-strap slide in size 9
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8840736cat6990734cat14300797


----------



## ashakes

^^^I have those in the gold version.  They are really pretty! I bought them a few weeks ago for $299 to wear with Indian outfits should I ever decide to go to an event.  I usually avoid them at all costs because I just get bombarded with a million questions regarding my love life and career. LMAO


----------



## ashakes

CL Mallorca Mary Janes:  a few sizes and colors left for $92

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1186848151155&ev19=1:1

And, some CL Decollete Zeppas were put up for $206!!! But, they were gone wheN i went to go click on them.  I already have them, but I can't resist a good deal. lol  So, if anybody got them, fess up. hahahaha


----------



## foxycleopatra

Silver HI-TINA's in size 38.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gorgeous color that was limited to Asia/Europe


----------



## unlimitedlou

First time poster, but this was too good not to share. I'm not sure if there's a catch, but I found these Miu Miu slingbacks:

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/MIU+M...1/cod10/440794741B/areaid/36/sts/searchResult

* $72!* and I got them for $68 and free shipping using the pp@yoox code. Size 40 ladies, how can you pass up a deal like this!


----------



## fatefullotus

^^^  Good find!  Too bad they're not my size.  

Welcome to the board!


----------



## ashakes

My Manolo Jeweled slides in a size 40 if anybody wants them!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540768

NMFALL gets you free shipping BTW.


----------



## gingerfarm

These Miu Miu's are hot!  lots of sizes.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat9010757cat13330732cat12580749


----------



## ashakes

I know some TPFers have been interested in these...2 sizes, 38.5 and 39.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540768


----------



## smurfet

Not sure if this ebay seller is for real, but if so, these Louboutins are a great deal in sz 39:  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fatefullotus

What a great deal!  Black Hung-Ups for $300!  Get ready for fall with these wonderful shoes!

Remember that these fit like Louboutin decolettes, which is to say that you should only take these if you are usually a size 37 Manolo/European size.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## brtracy

Saks added this back to their sale item:
CL Canvas Espadrilles
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492703693&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446132969&R=452537896937&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1187196618552

I was going to get the prade shoe, but it sold out before i can click checkout.. =X


----------



## whiteorleander

BALENCIAGA new lizard heels in  EU size 39, 8/9 US size. instead of 1600 dollar, only 240!!! would snatch them any second, if they fit me.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Runw...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

BALENCIAGA new platform wedge boots. size 9. only 400 dollar, retail price over 1000! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Plat...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gingerfarm

CL mary jane $92.92  size 9
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446145434&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492703693&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1187225614800&ev19=1:1


----------



## whiteorleander

spectacular new ROGER VIVIER satin pumps in size 9,5. for only 175 dollar 
buyitnow price!! someone please get those beauties!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-ROGER-VIVIE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gingerfarm

These Prada wedges are hot, 7.5, $148
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446152806&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492048059&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1187225743305&ev19=1:11


----------



## whiteorleander

size 37,5 : Christian Louboutin gray iowa patent peep toe pumps.
only 245!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36,5: Christian Louboutin , patent t-strap pumps, only 200!! 
be quick!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 7 : Christian Louboutin Marpoil plateau slingback. with cork pattern, fun shoes!! 
only 200!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 9-9,5: Christian Louboutin, thong sandals. only 150 dollar buyitnow price!!
amazing deal!
http://cgi.ebay.com/630-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39, US : LANVIN platform wegde sandals, brown, retail price : 770 dollar.
buyitnow price : 190 dollar!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-Brown-Le...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39,5 / US 9,5 : Yves Saint Laurent heels brown, retail: 580. 
buyitnow only: 124 dollar!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/580-NEW-Yves-Sa...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

ok  i promise this is the  last post for today:

size 37: CHANEL black satin strappy pumps, 2007, buyitnow price: 280 dollar!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-black-sa...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ylime

Louboutin Pink heels 38.5:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$129.99 + $20 shipping!


----------



## harlem_cutie

whiteorleander said:


> spectacular new ROGER VIVIER satin pumps in size 9,5. for only 175 dollar
> buyitnow price!! someone please get those beauties!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-ROGER-VIVIE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

great deal. If it were a half size smaller I'd be in heaven


----------



## foxycleopatra

Christian Louboutin "Wherever 100" pumps (with stiletto heel) -- a fab fab fab discontinued style (released a couple of years ago)

What a freakin' STEAL @ $139 buy-it-now!!!.....brand new sz 36.5 (this style runs more or less true-to-size in my experience)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Christian Louboutin "CLICHY 100" in light pink patent - sz 39 (this style runs small -- sizing is exactly like Decollete 868, so best for a US size 8 or a very narrow 8.5)

Truly a "Holy Grail" CL style even years after it debuted -- I'd grab it if they were my size.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

foxycleopatra said:


> Christian Louboutin "Wherever 100" pumps (with stiletto heel) -- a fab fab fab discontinued style (released a couple of years ago)
> 
> What a freakin' STEAL @ $139 buy-it-now!!!.....brand new sz 36.5 (this style runs more or less true-to-size in my experience)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wow thats really cheap! love the colour. if only  it were a half size larger


----------



## whiteorleander

harlem_cutie said:


> great deal. If it were a half size smaller I'd be in heaven



i would get them myself in a heartbeat, but it seems that all the shoes i want are in larger sizes. you could use shoe lifts to make them fit , if you really want them. the sizing of designer shoes are very different,  so you can ask the seller for the insole measurements, maybe vivier runs small.
haven´t seen such breathtaking shoes in a long time


----------



## randr21

Rene Caovilla sz 9.5, originally 1050, now only 315.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446153530&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492515133&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1187269880470


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39 / US 8,5;8 : Manolo Blahnik lime green sandals, retail: 585!
buyitnow price: 135 dollar!! great deal!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-585-MANOLO-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 6 : Brian Atwood satin sandals, retail: 920 dollar!
buyitnow price: 194 dollar!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/920-NEW-Brian-A...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lauhei

All those ebay auctions have awesome price. Are they all reputable sellers?


----------



## brtracy

whiteorleander said:


> BALENCIAGA new lizard heels in EU size 39, 8/9 US size. instead of 1600 dollar, only 240!!! would snatch them any second, if they fit me.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Runw...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
This is when I wish my feet are bigger..!! Errr!!
Thanks for all the great ebay find!


----------



## whiteorleander

lauhei said:


> All those ebay auctions have awesome price. Are they all reputable sellers?



they all have positive feedback and seem to be very reputable sellers ( read the feedback comments). if you pay with paypal, you will have paypal buyer protection. nothing to worry about.


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36 : Pierre Hardy platform wedge sandals, retail: 730!
now: 146 dollar!!! hurry! 
( pierre hardy shoes run very small, at least half size smaller)
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/ecnew/C...dStagione=45I&CodCollezione=A8B&CodArticolo=5


----------



## whiteorleander

size 35,5 : Pierre Hardy stripe heels , retail : 605!
now: 121 dollar!
http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=4388&pf_id=PAAAAALJGCIOJNEA&px_id=60


----------



## fatefullotus

100mm pigalles: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-shoes...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

eBay, so the usual caution.


----------



## ashakes

CL Black Suede Prive

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

My size and everything. Had I not been on a NM BAN...lol

I had them in my basket, code applied, and I was like wait I just sent them a formal complaint stating that I would never shop with them online again, so until they get back to me, no more NM.com. LMAO


----------



## pwecious_323

ashakes: omg.that's a great deal..too bad not in my size either...;(


----------



## ashakes

^^^it's not bad, 35% off, I got black leather yoyos last night for $399

Plus, I'm passing b/c I have black suede decolletes.

Ginger, I see you down there...I think you need these no? lol


----------



## gingerfarm

ahhhh!  i'm looking at these!  i need it 0.5 bigger!  Can I tie my feet smaller......?


----------



## ashakes

Are you sure?  What size do you wear in everything?  I take a 40 always in the open toe shoes like this.


----------



## pwecious_323

ashakes:where did u find the yoyos for $399? i want some..do u have pix? i wanna see them..gotta hunt those down !!
u find the best deals!


----------



## ashakes

They are on Ebay.  Here is a link to a pair...she has more in her store.  

http://stores.ebay.com/Italy-Fashio...N_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ885746QQftidZ2QQtZkm

She has a 3" version or a 4"+ version.  I got the platform Yoyos with the 4". 

And, I don't always find deals. lol  Just sometimes...


----------



## pwecious_323

cute..so these are authentic? what do u think about the price? pretty reasonable?


----------



## ashakes

Retail is $710+ I believe.  The ones pictured look authentic to me.  She was very quick to answer any questions about sizing, etc and already shipped mine out.  She has good feedback too.


----------



## hsl521

*ashakes* hows the sizing for the yoyos?


----------



## ashakes

I wear a 40.5 in the patent decollete b/c of the toe box, but I take a 40 in the yoyos and I'm good.  I could probably even do a 39.5 due to the stretch of the leather, but I go with the 40 to be on the safe side.

Let me know if you guys get them.


----------



## foxycleopatra

fatefullotus said:


> 100mm pigalles:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-shoes...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> eBay, so the usual caution.


 
Actually those are the "Decoltissimo" style (not Pigalle), but nevertheless a terrific bargain!


----------



## hsl521

ashakes said:


> I wear a 40.5 in the patent decollete b/c of the toe box, but I take a 40 in the yoyos and I'm good. I could probably even do a 39.5 due to the stretch of the leather, but I go with the 40 to be on the safe side.
> 
> Let me know if you guys get them.


 
I wear a 37 in the patent decollete so I should get a 36.5? I remember trying on something similar to this style and the 36s fit me. So I'm not sure if I should get the 36 or 36.5....


----------



## ashakes

Yeah the 39.5 fit me as well, but I just went w/ the 40 for extra room for my little toes. lol

If the 36 works for you, then get that size.  I asked the lady, and she suggested 40 for me and I told her my size in several different styles.


----------



## hsl521

I know this is going to sound really weird... but my feet shrinks and grows whenever it wants to. When I bought the decolletes, the 36.5 was perfect. But at the end of the day when I was trying to wear them out at night, my feet wouldn't even go in.. so I had to exchange em for the 37s. So I should get the 36.5 just to be safe?


----------



## hsl521

and I wonder how this person get these pumps for such a great price!


----------



## whiteorleander

size 37: Christian Louboutin patent decoltissmo black 
price: 439 dollar
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

They are just Ebay sellers, just like everybody else, but not trying to make as much profit.  She said her profit margin was not as much b/c I was the one that told her to actually go list a few in the actual search engine so people could find them easily.  I found them in her store initially.

She basically isn't as greedy as Beluxe and NGG. LMAO

That's just normal swelling and sometimes you have have water retention from perhaps eating too much sodium, etc.  My feet also do that in climate changes.  I'd rather have a shoe a tad roomier than too tight, but that's just me.


----------



## whiteorleander

available in size 37 and 37,5 : Christian Louboutin Pigalle leopard blue patent 
price: 400 dollar
this ebay seller has a lot other louboutin shoes in different sizes, all at a decent price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hsl521

ashakes said:


> They are just Ebay sellers, just like everybody else, but not trying to make as much profit. She said her profit margin was not as much b/c I was the one that told her to actually go list a few in the actual search engine so people could find them easily. I found them in her store initially.
> 
> She basically isn't as greedy as Beluxe and NGG. LMAO
> 
> That's just normal swelling and sometimes you have have water retention from perhaps eating too much sodium, etc. My feet also do that in climate changes. I'd rather have a shoe a tad roomier than too tight, but that's just me.


 
I should get the 36.5 then...
but the shoes retail for $710!! I wonder how much she gets em for and WHERE?! and yea Beluxe and NGG are just rip off! I rather drive to Saks and pick em up myself! 
I should cut back on the sodium!


----------



## ashakes

Well my water retention seems to go to my gut. LMAO But, no seriously I try to eat no more than 2400 mg per day as recommended.  

These people have their sources, no clue with her.  I just know she answered my questions right away and already shipped them out this morning.


----------



## gingerfarm

I don't have other CL's so I don't have others for reference.  But for the ones I've tried on before, 40 seems a little tight since my feet are a bit wide.  ush:


----------



## whiteorleander

size 37,5: Manolo Blahnik D´Orsay knot heels
buyitnow price: 300 dollar!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Manolo-Blah...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 38,5 : Christian Louboutinplatform black boots, retail: 1400 
buyitnow: 500 dollar! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39,5/8,5 : Balenciaga platform wedge shoes , retail: 900!
buyitnow price: 300 dollar
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Balenciaga-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Christian Louboutin "MOONBOW" in RARE 5" (120mm) heel - size 41 (10.5-11)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$29.99 opening bid.......$379.99 BIN

Must have been a VIP special-order as it was a press-exclusive shoe in the US -- lucky whoever is a 10.5-11!  I'd grab it if it were my size.


----------



## ashakes

I was all over those 5 min ago, but for the size problem. LOL  I find it hard to believe that she is a 39.5 to 40 in Louboutin and a 41 Pigalle fits the seller???


----------



## whiteorleander

size 37: Christian Louboutin white pigalle patent heels
buyitnow: 299 dollar! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39,5: Christian Louboutin pigalle patent heels
buyitnow price: 299 dollar
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

Christian Louboutin decollete platform heels 
buyitnow price: 450 dollar!
the seller also has them in different sizes, patent and whiskey colour.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jillian Dollars

hsl521 said:


> I know this is going to sound really weird... but my feet shrinks and grows whenever it wants to. When I bought the decolletes, the 36.5 was perfect. But at the end of the day when I was trying to wear them out at night, my feet wouldn't even go in.. so I had to exchange em for the 37s. So I should get the 36.5 just to be safe?


 
I think what size you should get depends on what time of day you are going to wear your shoes.  A lot of people (myself included) find that they go up a half-size or so after they have been on their feet all day.  For me it has nothing to do with sodium, it has to do with how long I have been up and around with my feet on the ground and blood flow naturally directed there.  

With me, I first noticed it because I tap dance and tap shoes require a really precise fit.  Even though my shoes were perfect at the store and at home and in my weekend classes, when I would go after work, my toes were feeling all jammed and I couldn't articulate properly.  My teacher noticed as well and suggested that I might need a bigger size after I have been on my feet all day (figuratively since I sit at a desk all day and only walk around the office and during my commute).  So I bought a softer shoe a 1/2 size bigger and now I have one pair of shoes for morning classes and another pair for evening classes and according to my teacher a lot of dancers have to do this.  Along those lines, and back to topic, if anyone happens to see a good deal on a pair of jazz sneakers in a 9, I could use an evening pair.


----------



## ashakes

^^^That is true too.  I haven't been actual shoe shopping in forever, but I too have noticed this when I try on things towards the beginning of my shopping trip vs. the end.  Regardless, people's feet swelling towards the end of the day is pretty normal.  

Did you end up buying them?


----------



## fatefullotus

Manolo's.  Not my style, but a deal: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fatefullotus

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-115-MANOLO-BL...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fatefullotus

Puuuurdy nude patent Manolo's!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fatefullotus

Too bad these are not my size or I would have snapped them up. 

Louboutin _*patent navy blue peeptoe Moonbows in 120mm*_!  Moonbow's are rare in the 120mm, as they were mostly released in the 100mm version (the campaign photos were 120mm).  You honestly cannot get more perfect than these!  Oh wait!  It can!  The bidding's only at $30!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

^^ They had a BIN of $379.00 and I was going to get them but I had to send the seller a message to see if she would post to Australia and, of course in the meantime someone puts in a bid...goodbye BIN!


----------



## fatefullotus

ARGH!  I hate that!  PPL who don't have/aren't prepared to spend the $ spoiling it for those who do!


----------



## fatefullotus

Fendi Selleria boots in a fab bronze color -- perfect for fall!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fendi-Brown-Bro...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36,5 : Chrisitian Louboutin Decolstrass Rhinestone shoes, retail: 935! 
buyitnow price: 359 dollar! gorgeous shoes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 6: Christian Louboutin fishnet peeptoe slingback, in white
saleprice: 385 dollar!
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...eIndex=1&perPageElements=10&categoryId=357034


----------



## whiteorleander

size 9 : LANVIN peep toe wegde, in red 
saleprice: 395 dollar!
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...eIndex=0&perPageElements=10&categoryId=357034


----------



## whiteorleander

size 6: Pierre Hardy red patent wedge sandals 
saleprice: 300 dollar!
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...eIndex=3&perPageElements=10&categoryId=357034


----------



## whiteorleander

all sizes : amazing Pierre Hardy two-tone wedge in different colours available
saleprice: 245 dollar! a steal!
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...eIndex=4&perPageElements=10&categoryId=357034


----------



## whiteorleander

size 9: CHLOE anklestrap Maryjane
price: 235 dollar!
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...eIndex=6&perPageElements=10&categoryId=357034


----------



## whiteorleander

sizes 8-11: Christian Louboutin slingback wedge espadrille, in different colours
price: 155 dollar !! very cute
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...Index=12&perPageElements=10&categoryId=357034


----------



## whiteorleander

the breathtaking ALexander Mcqueen rose sandals! retail : 1400 dollar
saleprice: 840 dollar!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/20657


----------



## whiteorleander

size 35 and 40: Giambattista Valli patent platform sandals, retail : 420 pfund! 
saleprice: 170 pfund! friggin hot!! ( i think victoria beckham has them in a different colour)
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/salewomenshoes/84706.htm


----------



## hsl521

*ASHAKES!!* let us know when you receive your yoyo pumps!!! im dying to see them!!!


----------



## ashakes

^^^I will. I think I get them tomorrow or the day after?  They better be the real deal or else...LOL

I'm like the guinea pig or something. haha


----------



## ashakes

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

CL Python Bootie, 36, $536 from $825!


----------



## hsl521

ashakes said:


> ^^^I will. I think I get them tomorrow or the day after? They better be the real deal or else...LOL
> 
> I'm like the guinea pig or something. haha


 
hahahahaa! I am also thinking about purchasing them, but I have to get rid of some shoes!! I need to get rid of 3 before I make another purchase!! I am still lost about which size I should buy. I talked with judy (her partner) and she said she has only one of each at the moment so I needa hurry up and jump on it!!!


----------



## ashakes

Haha.  I hear ya.  I just sold a few pairs b/c I wanted to buy 2 Chanel bags before the next price increase. LOL  Money comes in and goes right out.  

The pics on the auction are totally legit and the seller was very sweet and immediately answered any of my questions.  She also shipped them to me the next morning after purchase.  So, it looks good so far.  

I just was concerned after I bought them b/c then another seller w/ a different username listed similar merchandise with their own pictures.  And, they are both from Cali.


----------



## hsl521

yea thats her partner judy (onlinegenisis). i got kinda sketchy too.

chanel is having a price increase?!? no!


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39: Balenciaga Gladiator Sandals in black
price: 199 dollar!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Glad...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Christian Louboutin DECOLLETE Black Satin/Mesh w/ Geometric Cut-outs

sz 36 (US 5.5 as this style runs small)







http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

BALENCIAGA Runway Knee-high Platform Boots - EXACT ones worn by Ashley Olsen, etc.

FAB FAB FAB!!!....and BELOW RETAIL for an incredibly rare shoe

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Blac...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 41: the famous Lanvin black boots, worn by Kate Moss and the Olsens.
price: only 300 dollar!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Lanvin-Boot...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessdressed

I'm about to let go of this in Bluefly. I really want it but it would be a tad bit big. Someone get it please. It's YSL tribute slingbacks in 37
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...<>prd_id=2056827835&FOLDER<>folder_id=6612785


----------



## digby723

If any of you girls live in Northern Virginia, the Baileys Crossroad DSW had a TON of marc jacobs shoes, and there are 2 Vera Wang heels in the clerance section for around 200 bucks (from 1000)! Those are in the 9 1/2 section but are 6's or 7's if I remember correctly. Ton of coach shoes and some Pucci shoes too. Nothing in my size ('m a 9 1/2 - 10)  but a ton of 6's, 7's and 8's


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Awesome deal on Chloe sandals!! I won a pair from her last week and they arrived safe, sound and AUTHENTIC!! If she has a pair in your size, I'd highly recommend going for it! I scored mine for only $75! The sweetest deal ever!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHLOE-shoes...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 37: Christian Louboutin sling peep toe foxtrot heels, absolutely gorgeous
buyitnowprice: 360 dollar!


----------



## whiteorleander

size 40: the famous Balenciaga platform cork heels, also seen on the Olsens
buyitnowprice: 879 dollar!


----------



## whiteorleander

!size 37: Versace gold sandals, retail price: 800 dollar
buyitnow: 199 dollar! great deal!
http://cgi.ebay.com/versace-GOLD-NA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 38 and also in 39,5: Balenciaga brown boots, retail price: 1300 dollar
crazy buyitnowprice: 359 dollar! it can´t get any cheaper!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-1300...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39: the iconic Roger Vivier rose sandal in leopard print, retail: 1135 dollar!!! were seen on every redcarpet last year.
buyitnowprice: 350 dollar! someone must get these beauties!


----------



## whiteorleander

size 10: Chanel fun patent platform wedge sandals 
buyitnowprice: only 225 dollar!!


----------



## whiteorleander

whiteorleander said:


> size 39: the iconic Roger Vivier rose sandal in leopard print, retail: 1135 dollar!!! were seen on every redcarpet last year.
> buyitnowprice: 350 dollar! someone must get these beauties!



sorry i forgot to add the most important information, yeah really smartush:.
here is the link:http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-R...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

whiteorleander said:


> size 37: Christian Louboutin sling peep toe foxtrot heels, absolutely gorgeous
> buyitnowprice: 360 dollar!



i keep on forgetting to add the link, really sorry about that.
here it is:http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

whiteorleander said:


> size 40: the famous Balenciaga platform cork heels, also seen on the Olsens
> buyitnowprice: 879 dollar!



this is extremely embarassing.
the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/RUNWAY-BALENCIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

Size 36: Christian Louboutin Nude Lace Sandals Heels
Buyitnow price: 220 dollar!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

Size 9,5: Brian Atwood strappy heels sandals 
buyitnowprice: 94 dollar! would get them myself, if they were my size.
http://cgi.ebay.com/495-NEW-Brian-A...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

These are so HOT and the price is a true steal!  A great alternative if you missed the boat on the leopard Yoyo Zeppa Orlato's -- here's the d'Orsay version.

sz 37 (gently used)







http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Butterfly*

^^

Somebody, quick! Grab them!


----------



## babypie

^^ Speaking of the Leopard Yoyo Zeppa Orlato's, these just popped up. *Gently worn*.

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ Yikes!

Somebody _really_ tore up those heels! Those poor shoes! lol


----------



## babypie

^ My thoughts exactly! And she wants $400 for them


----------



## blackbird

^ Those should be only selling for $100.  It looks like someone did the cha-cha in them for a month straight!  I'd hate to see what they look like on the inside!


----------



## snowwhite

^^^No kidding!  It's painful to look at the condition of those--yikes!


----------



## whiteorleander

Christian Louboutin patent green flats, super cute! 
size 7 
for only 177 dollar buyitnowprice!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-NIB-G...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

the classic Lanvin flats in white, essential for every closet.
in all sizes, for just 205 dollar!!
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...eIndex=2&perPageElements=10&categoryId=543589

Lanvin flats in taupe, only size 7, also 205 dollar:
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...eIndex=2&perPageElements=10&categoryId=543589


----------



## Stinas

Very pretty Jimmy Choo's!!!
Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190150401868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## LavenderIce

I hate looking at pictures were the item sold is being worn.  Grosses me out.  I know that shoes and clothes have been tried on, but to see the foot in the shoe, just puts the image of footsweat in my head.  I'd rather not have that picture in my mind.


----------



## blackbird

^ I agree. It may be something if it was a mannequin foot, but if you see someone's nasty ass foot in there, that's just gross. Not everyone can be foot models anyway.


----------



## ledaatomica

Leopard Pony Dickensera sz 6 $386 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320158224050

these are so hard to find .. I know I have tried for months!! if they were my size I would grab them in a heartbeat ..


----------



## mockinglee

I'm bringing this over from the Deals & Steals section:
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/manolos-at-nm-201-a-184094.html


----------



## whiteorleander

Balenciaga platform shoes also seen on Ashley Olsen  retail: 1350 dollar
size 39
buyitnowprice: 499 dollar! a real steal!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1350-BALENCIAGA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

If anyone is near Primm, NV, the NM Last Call there has one pair of CL Lastic in black in 38 (with CL bag and box).  It's the only CL there.  $290, not including the 5% discount for using your NM card and a special deal right now of $10 for every $100 you spend. If you take the Shopper's Shuttle from The Strip out there, you get another 10% off your purchase!

I saw them, loved them, but damn they hurt my feet.


----------



## foxycleopatra

ledaatomica said:


> Leopard Pony Dickensera sz 6 $386
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320158224050
> 
> these are so hard to find .. I know I have tried for months!! if they were my size I would grab them in a heartbeat ..


 
Yeah someone should definitely grab those!  They are the most perfect leopard print slingbacks; as worn by Christina Aguilera (she has great taste in CL styles!).  

Sizing-wise though the "Dickensera" definitely runs small and that pair -- marked sz. 36 -- would be suit a US size 5.5.  Everyone I know (myself included) has had to size up at least 1/2 a size in that shoe; for most (esp. sizes 38 and up) it's best to size up one full size.


----------



## Stinas

Christian Louboutin Size 39.5 $179.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dior Size 38.5 $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Dior-soft-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopdiary

Fall 2007 black patent Prada Sfumata pumps on Bluefly for 20% off at $440 (was $550). Sizes 6, 6.5, 7.5, and 8.5.





I wonder why they're at Bluefly since they are new for fall. Could they be fake? (Bluefly = Fake)


----------



## ledaatomica

Louboutin Steva Leopard pony hair pumps sz6 starting $275 , BIT $375. These sold out soo fast!!!!! 

grab'em if they are your size!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200156767296


----------



## blackbird

shopdiary said:


> Could they be fake? (Bluefly = Fake)



Of what I know, Bluefly does not sell fakes.  They started getting some Fall 2007 stuff in a few weeks ago.  As the discount is only about 20%, my guess is that they can get current season stuff, but just sell it at a lower profit margin than most.  The price of goods is a suggested retail price from the manufacturer, but really the store can sell it for whatever they want.  There's no reason for Bluefly to only sell out-of-season stuff.


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> Louboutin Steva Leopard pony hair pumps sz6 starting $275 , BIT $375. These sold out soo fast!!!!!
> 
> grab'em if they are your size!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200156767296


 <<Bump>>
SOMEONE needs to buy these!!!  I wish I were a 6


----------



## Stinas

*Christian Louboutin*
Patent Slingback Wedge $439
White sizes 36.5, 37 & 40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat9640754cat11330743

Fishnet Platform Slingback $416
White sizes - 37.5 & 38
Black - 39.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat10270737cat6040740cat9020741

Activa $481
Black Patent sizes - 35-39 & 42
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007
or at Neimans
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Patent Platform Sandal $494
Black & White in size 37
Black in 38 & 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat8460731cat11080735

Raffia Slingback $452
Size 35-40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Brown Suede Very Prive $494
Sizes 36-40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## hsl521

http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-B-BUCKLE-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

*Manolo Blahnik*

Crepe Sandal $208!!!
Size 38-38.5 * 39.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735

Crepe Slingback $240!
Size 37.5-38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...70737cat8290732cat4360736cat9640749cat7230766

Gold Jewled T-Strap Sandal $243
Size - 37.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735

Knot d'Orsay Pump $201!!!!
Size 41
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat10270737cat6040740cat9020741

Gold Metallic Slide $205
Size - 41
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735

"Dean" Black Leather Sandal $208
Size - 37 & 37.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735

"Nanni" T-Strap Thong Sandal $201
Red - 35
Black - 36 & 37
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0737cat8290732cat4360736cat6050739cat11730734

"Petunia" Preforated Skimmer $201
White - 37 & 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat10270737cat6040740cat9020741


----------



## ledaatomica

NIB Silver Pigalle 120mm start bid $349 sz10

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290166769847


----------



## babypie

Somebody needs to buy these, they are soooo pretty!
CL Numero Prive, size 39, pink eel, starting bid $459, BIN $479 
*http://cgi.ebay.com/730-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## gingerfarm

Gucci Montana Boot, 6.5, $343.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492047613&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446149169&R=883339319629&P_name=Gucci&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1182231283410


----------



## kivini

I got the  "Dean" Black Leather Sandal, both sizes(sorry I'm bad), I don't know about the sizing, I will probably return one pair later.  THank you so much, this is the best thread ever!!!


Stinas said:


> *Manolo Blahnik*
> 
> Crepe Sandal $208!!!
> Size 38-38.5 * 39.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735
> 
> Crepe Slingback $240!
> Size 37.5-38.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...70737cat8290732cat4360736cat9640749cat7230766
> 
> Gold Jewled T-Strap Sandal $243
> Size - 37.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735
> 
> Knot d'Orsay Pump $201!!!!
> Size 41
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat10270737cat6040740cat9020741
> 
> Gold Metallic Slide $205
> Size - 41
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735
> 
> "Dean" Black Leather Sandal $208
> Size - 37 & 37.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735
> 
> "Nanni" T-Strap Thong Sandal $201
> Red - 35
> Black - 36 & 37
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0737cat8290732cat4360736cat6050739cat11730734
> 
> "Petunia" Preforated Skimmer $201
> White - 37 & 38
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat10270737cat6040740cat9020741


----------



## kivini

I want these!!! but $440 is too expensive....for me....now.....so broke now.


shopdiary said:


> Fall 2007 black patent Prada Sfumata pumps on Bluefly for 20% off at $440 (was $550). Sizes 6, 6.5, 7.5, and 8.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why they're at Bluefly since they are new for fall. Could they be fake? (Bluefly = Fake)


----------



## Stinas

kivini said:


> I got the  "Dean" Black Leather Sandal, both sizes(sorry I'm bad), I don't know about the sizing, I will probably return one pair later.  THank you so much, this is the best thread ever!!!



Yay!  Glad someone bought one of them!!!
Post pics when you get them!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

CL Green Patent Iowa starting price $200 sz 7.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170155392072

someone here was looking for those, not sure if this was the size requested


----------



## ledaatomica

oh god .. nude helmoons 4" starting bid $300 sz 8. ( will fit a us size 9 ) Not such a fab deal but still 
I wish these were my size!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280158679629


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> oh god .. nude helmoons 4" starting bid $300 sz 8. ( will fit a us size 9 ) Not such a fab deal but still
> I wish these were my size!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280158679629


 
I think im going to


----------



## ledaatomica

OMG *Stinas*! good luck I really hope you win them!!!


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> OMG *Stinas*! good luck I really hope you win them!!!


The only thing keeping me from bidding is the color. She sent me more pics & they looked darker, but I'm not sure. What do u think? Will I get use out of them? I was hoping to wear them with this leopard Nicole Miller dress I bought.


----------



## ledaatomica

^ not sure about the leopard mix .. maybe if I saw it.  Regardless I think you can wear them with a lot particularly jewel tone colors. I love these shoes! I wouldnt hesitate about them especially since for me they are hard to find.  I am pretty sure you can dress them up/down.


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> ^ not sure about the leopard mix .. maybe if I saw it.  Regardless I think you can wear them with a lot particularly jewel tone colors. I love these shoes! I wouldnt hesitate about them especially since for me they are hard to find.  I am pretty sure you can dress them up/down.




True. Ive been lusting over the Helmut style for a while now. I'll just bid before I regret it.


----------



## hsl521

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

CL La Donna size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Viviana325

hsl521 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those Cl are TDF. I have the black and silver ones.
I wish my local saks received that color. The red Fox trox rocks!


----------



## babypie

*Leopard Prive Slingbacks, size 37*... I'd buy them if they were my size
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LavenderIce

If I didn't just get the sevillana's I would get those.  The other thing stopping me is that is says, "comes with authentic Manolo Blanik box."  If you've got an auction for these high ticket items get your facts straight.  I am annoyed when seller's post pics of celebs or the shoes themselves and mislabel them.


----------



## babypie

I didn't even notice that


----------



## hsl521

LavenderIce said:


> If I didn't just get the sevillana's I would get those. The other thing stopping me is that is says, "comes with authentic Manolo Blanik box." If you've got an auction for these high ticket items get your facts straight. I am annoyed when seller's post pics of celebs or the shoes themselves and mislabel them.


 
ehhhh I am sure she made a mistake but it is still a good deal!! The d'orsays go for $900!


----------



## ashakes

I love those leopard no. prives!  I wish they were my size too. 

I think the MB box was just an honest mistake. A lot of sellers use standard auction templates and just change the facts here and there, and she just probably forgot to change the "MB box" part to the "CL box".  I know that is what I do.  I mean obviously I would double check, but I bet that is the case.  People are human after all. lol  

Also, I don't see the big deal about posting celeb pics if they are wearing the same style of shoe or a version of it?  I have noticed it helps with selling things in general.  Some buyers like knowing that what they are purchasing is being sported around Hollywood.


----------



## Stinas

*Christian Louboutin Pigalle Bronze Nappa shoes: 37-1/2*

BIT - $300!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CL Peep-Toe Flats 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

This is a great deal, size 41 Python with ankle strap, I remember when these were at BG:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Brian Atwood 38 BIT - $185!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Sa...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Christian Louboutin Boots! $200 - Size 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nviedprincess

wish they werea  9!!!


----------



## Stinas

nviedprincess said:


> wish they werea  9!!!



Me too!  I would have bought them in a heartbeat!
Someone has to buy them!  What an awesome deal!  They are not even that worn.  Look great.


----------



## shoe gal

Stinas said:


> Me too!  I would have bought them in a heartbeat!
> Someone has to buy them!  What an awesome deal!  They are not even that worn.  Look great.



anyone know how they run? i'm usually a 36.5...


----------



## brtracy

Stinas said:


> Christian Louboutin Boots! $200 - Size 36
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I am a size 6~!!! Do they run small?? Does this mean this is authentic??
Thanks so much for posting~!! =)


----------



## hsl521

I believe they run very small. You have to go up at least 1/2 a size but I would go up 1 whole size to be safe (plus extra room for your toes!)


----------



## Stinas

I dont have those boots but I would imagine they run small....so go up a half size from your usual Louboutin size.


----------



## Stinas

Im a little bored so I decided to browse through ebay for some shoe deals for everyone....here is what I came accross.  I hope someone sees something they like!

Christian Louboutin Patent/Roccia Python Heels Sz 35 - $499 - Very Hot!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Manolo Blahnik Brown Suede Embroidered Heels, New 36 - $18.99!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...9112181QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem

Gucci Beige Suede Guccissima Knee high boots-10.5 - $199 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Gucci-Beig...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I love this seller below...bought a few shoes from them before...fast shipping.

Jimmy Choo Tall Leather Black Knee Boots Size 36 - BIT $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/885-Jimmy-Choo-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dolce & Gabbana ANIMALIER Shoe Flats Size 37.5 - $80
http://cgi.ebay.com/490-Dolce-Gabba...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fall 2007 Jimmy Choo Leopard Haircalf Pumps Size 37 - BIT $369
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fall-2007-Jimmy...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Jimmy Choo With A Twist Heels Shoes Size 40 - $41.00 - BIT $319
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fall-2007-Jimmy...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin Paif Heels Shoes Pumps Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fendi B Buckle Patent Pumps Shoes Sz. 37 - BIT $289
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Fendi-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hsl521

thanks *stinas*!!!


----------



## shoe gal

thanks for posting!


----------



## shoptfs

tnx for sharing!


----------



## Stinas

Nice lot of shoes...size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ryZ11555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

MANOLO BLAHNIK SATC SEDARBY HEELS 37.5 NR $9.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-GORGEOUS-MA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TORY BURCH BLACK LEATHER FLATS REVA 9.5  $9.99 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-GORGEOUS-T...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Brian Atwood Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Sa...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nviedprincess

Jimmy Choo Metallic Pump $315 Size 37.5

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat255700


----------



## Kamilla850

CL Black Suede Boots (used but good condition, $599)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

CL Very Prive Black w/ red tip (used but excellent condition) BIN $549

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Edrine

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...manufacturer=LOU&sortby=&numperpage=60&pos=0&


moonbow100 CL size 10


----------



## Edrine

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...=/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=CHO&group=SS07&

jimmy choo 'thea' size 9


----------



## Stinas

Someone PLEASE buy!  I sooooooooo wish they were my size!!!
CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY PRIVE SNAKESKIN SHOE 7 1/2
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280162596471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## ylime

Stinas said:


> Someone PLEASE buy!  I sooooooooo wish they were my size!!!
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY PRIVE SNAKESKIN SHOE 7 1/2
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280162596471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018



Think they could fit an 8?


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> Think they could fit an 8?


 
No, unfortunately....as the Very Prive's already run narrow/a bit small to begin with.  I sized up 1/2 a size for my Roccia Python VP's for the best fit.


----------



## legaldiva

^ ITA.  These would best fit a US 7 or so ...


----------



## Kamilla850

CL Very Prive Black Suede w/ Red Tip (Brand New no box), size 8.5 (opening bid @ $599)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

*BRUNO FRISONI* Leopard Pony Hair classic pumps 36.5
(this guy may well explode into the next CL some day....mark my word 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bruno-Frisoni-P...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$190!! (orig. retail probably around $600+)


----------



## foxycleopatra

*BRIAN ATWOOD* Leopard print suede pumps - size 37 - $169

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-LE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

soooo gorgeous! that leopard print + the unique color combo = absolutely delicious!


----------



## c0urtney

A few eBay auctions that look interesting to me...

Louboutin Blue Satin Sevillana Bow size 37 - currently at $499.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=300160239806&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Louboutin black platform pump (not sure of exact style) size 38 - currently at $354.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=300160238666&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Louboutin plum suede Rolandos - size 39 - currently at $81
(These seem a little fishy though - I would want more info/photos)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=110181311112&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## Perfect Day

love the leopard prints ones


----------



## Kamilla850

CL Silver Pigalles Size 10 $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sillywahine

OMG....I'm so mad I forgot to bid on a pair of tory burch revas and they ended at 61.00!!!!! ahhhhhh!!! I'm so disappointed! those could of been mine!!


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> Someone PLEASE buy! I sooooooooo wish they were my size!!!
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY PRIVE SNAKESKIN SHOE 7 1/2
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2596471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018[/quote]
> 
> Bump!
> One day left!


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - that is such a great deal.  I have been searching high and low for these shoes, but can't find my size.  

This really is a good deal, anyone that wear a size 37.5 should really get these.  These shoes retail for about $900.


----------



## nviedprincess

Can someone find me a 9.5??!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas - that is such a great deal. I have been searching high and low for these shoes, but can't find my size.
> 
> This really is a good deal, anyone that wear a size 37.5 should really get these. These shoes retail for about $900.


 
I know!  I really like them for myself too!  Ill keep an eye out. 

I really hope a fellow TPFer gets them!


----------



## Stinas

Bored again....here are some more goodies...

*MANOLO BLAHNIK*


Red Boots Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/KIM-STEWARTs-RR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dark Brown Alligator Sandals Size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pink Sandal Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-pink-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

Stinas
you need to find some deals in the 9.5 size!!!!
I'm glad that you get bored!LOL


----------



## Stinas

shopalot said:


> Stinas
> you need to find some deals in the 9.5 size!!!!
> I'm glad that you get bored!LOL



I keep those for myself! haha Just joking....here is one i have my eyes on

Bruno Frisoni size 39 - $175
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6742&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

They are slightly used but have the rubber soles put on them already so they are like brand new!


----------



## hsl521

^^ those are cute!


----------



## fatefullotus

Those are abfab!  i have two pairs of Frisoni's ribbon shoes and they are probably top twenty in my book!  

BTW, for the ribbon shoes, remember to size DOWN .5 size from your regular european size.  For example, these are 39 and I would recommend them for 39.5 wearers.


----------



## fatefullotus

shopalot said:


> Stinas
> you need to find some deals in the 9.5 size!!!!
> I'm glad that you get bored!LOL



I don't find quite as many deals as our dear Stinas, but here are some Mannies in 39.5 that are WAAAY below retail! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Please, please, please, somebody buy these in the next 2 hours...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260171199414

I'm having to physically restrain myself from bidding on them, even though I know they'd probably be a half size too big on me.


----------



## fatefullotus

Cute Miu Mius for fall, in 38.5:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-PRADA-B...0010493QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fatefullotus

And lastly, if these were my size, I'd pick em up in a heartbeat for this price!  Mannies, 40.5:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...9259893QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fatefullotus

shoecrazy said:


> Please, please, please, somebody buy these in the next 2 hours...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260171199414
> 
> I'm having to physically restrain myself from bidding on them, even though I know they'd probably be a half size too big on me.



Are you a US size 8 or Eu 39?


----------



## shoecrazy

fatefullotus said:


> Are you a US size 8 or Eu 39?



Most of the shoes I've been buying lately have been 38/38.5. I'm a 38.5 in CL Simples and Very Prives.


----------



## fatefullotus

^--- There's a chance you'd fit these, but I wouldn't take it, as these shoes stretch ALOT in this leather.  I've got the same in a green and in a white, and they've both stretch about .25 - .5 size.  Plus, it's not a total bargain at this eBay price because I did pick up the green and the white ones for $200 at the Horatio boutique a bit ago.  Not there anymore, obviously!


----------



## Stinas

shoecrazy said:


> Please, please, please, somebody buy these in the next 2 hours...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260171199414
> 
> I'm having to physically restrain myself from bidding on them, even though I know they'd probably be a half size too big on me.


 
Ive been bidding on them since they have been posted on ebay haha
I bought one pair and now im on a roll!


----------



## Stinas

fatefullotus said:


> ^--- There's a chance you'd fit these, but I wouldn't take it, as these shoes stretch ALOT in this leather. I've got the same in a green and in a white, and they've both stretch about .25 - .5 size. Plus, it's not a total bargain at this eBay price because I did pick up the green and the white ones for $200 at the Horatio boutique a bit ago. Not there anymore, obviously!


 
$200!!!  I love love love your green ones!!!  
They are getting to be almost impossible to come accross now.


----------



## shoecrazy

I hope you win, Stinas!

Thanks for the size advice, fatefullotus.


----------



## shopalot

fatefullotus said:


> I don't find quite as many deals as our dear Stinas, but here are some Mannies in 39.5 that are WAAAY below retail!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-beige-MARY-JANE-SHOES-heels-39-5-9-5-new_W0QQitemZ300162356080QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Thanks for letting me know!
I've got my eye on so many shoes at the moment!
I'm going to have to start to bid soon before I miss out on them all!LOL


----------



## shopalot

Stinas said:


> I keep those for myself! haha Just joking....here is one i have my eyes on
> 
> Bruno Frisoni size 39 - $175
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260171196742&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> They are slightly used but have the rubber soles put on them already so they are like brand new!


 
Those are really cute!
It's a shame I got to the party a bit late!


----------



## Stinas

*Christian Louboutin* 

LEOPARD ORLATO VERY PRIVE *Size 39* - $310 NR HARD TO FIND!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Size 37 Black pump - BIT $219
http://cgi.ebay.com/790-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ballerina Flats Orange - Size 40 $43 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ballerina Flats blk & white design - Size 38 - $65 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ballerina Flats in red - Size 38 - $165
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brown Simple Pump?(Looks like it to me) size 38 - $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mary Janes - Size 40 - $112.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gabine Very Prive Cork - *Size 39*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Flats Black - Size 35.5 - $99.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Miminette Wedges - Size 36.5 - BIT $350 (Good Seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fall-2007-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Miminette Wedges - Size 37.5 - $128.83 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Patent Activa - Size 37.5 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fox Trot Size 40.5 - $368 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thats all for tonight!  Happy Bidding!


----------



## shoecrazy

CL Black Python Simple Pumps - Size 39 - starting at $550 - buy it now for $650

http://cgi.ebay.com/LUX-NEW-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN GOLD TENUE HEELS 40.5/10.5 - $152 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

*Christian Louboutin
NUDE Patent Numero Prive - Size 38.5 - $250 NR*​http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290172884974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

HARD TO FIND!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> *Christian Louboutin*
> 
> *NUDE Patent Numero Prive - Size 38.5 - $250 NR*​http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290172884974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> HARD TO FIND!


 
I've got the same nicks in the heel as she does.  It's a great find Stinas!


----------



## Stinas

MANOLO BLAHNIK 
BLACK SEDARABY "STOLEN" SHOES 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-BLACK-MA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> I've got the same nicks in the heel as she does.  It's a great find Stinas!



Thanks!  
I would bid but Im a 39 
I love everyones nude prives.  In a regular stock pic they dont look like anything special, but when they are on the foot they look amazing!  I think thats going to be my next Prive color.  
Right now i got my eyes on my little friend Rolando hehe
Oh...do they run TT CL sizing? or what CL do they compare to?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Stinas

Gucci Green Corset Heels - Slightly used - VERY Rare!
Size 40 - $289 NR $595 BIT
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GUCCI-HEEL...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

Stinas said:


> *Christian Louboutin*
> 
> *NUDE Patent Numero Prive - Size 38.5 - $250 NR*​http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290172884974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> HARD TO FIND!


 
This is an incredible find!
I'm tempted to bid even though I know they won't fit.


----------



## Stinas

*Christian Louboutin*​YoYo Slingbacks - 37.5 - $199 NR (Love these)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ballet Flats - Size 5.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pigalle Gold - 37.5 - Has blk rubber sole put on! - $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nviedprincess

CL Python Booties 36 $536

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat9010757cat13950748


----------



## fatefullotus

For the love of all things holy, someone pick these scrumptious Dior's up from Diabro, please!!! 












They're $316, in sizes 35.5 through 38.  

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/8438


----------



## Stinas

fatefullotus said:


> For the love of all things holy, someone pick these scrumptious Dior's up from Diabro, please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're $316, in sizes 35.5 through 38.
> 
> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/8438



ooooo!
How do they run?


----------



## fatefullotus

^---- sadly, *Stinas*, they run either TTS or ever so slightly larger, so we both miss out!


----------



## Stinas

fatefullotus said:


> ^---- sadly, *Stinas*, they run either TTS or ever so slightly larger, so we both miss out!




Im telling you....they say that 37 is the most popular size, but im really starting to think its a 39....I find a million 37 and 38 but rarely a 39!  Very upsetting!


----------



## Stinas

Found some great Manolo Deals.....none my size 

Dorsay Leopard - Size 41 - $199!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Manolo-Blah...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dorsay Black Satin Luccado - Size 41 - $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Manolo-Blah...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mary Jane Open Toe - Blk Patent Leather - Size 40 $399 BIT
http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

BLK LTHR 105MM SIZZLE BULGARO - Size 41 $163.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SEDARABY STOLEN SHOES - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-MANOL...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"THYMESLI" WHITE PATENT - Size 40 - $285 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Someone please get these...
Christian Louboutin Orange Flats  Size 40 $100 so far.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290171935869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

They are too big for me or else i would bid.
They are soooooooooo comfy!


----------



## legaldiva

Stinas said:


> Gucci Green Corset Heels - Slightly used - VERY Rare!
> Size 40 - $289 NR $595 BIT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GUCCI-HEEL...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
OMG.  These are a steal!!!  That seller has no idea what a treasure those shoes are ... I have them in black, wore them to my hooding cer for graduation--and I got so many compliments.  People were even still coming up to me the next day to tell me they loved my shoes!


----------



## legaldiva

...and I'd die to fit into a 39 for those python simple pumps ...


----------



## nviedprincess

UGG Ultimate Tall size 11 91.90 @ Nordies 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2836794...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007612&P=1


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Stinas said:


> Im telling you....they say that 37 is the most popular size, but im really starting to think its a 39....I find a million 37 and 38 but rarely a 39!  Very upsetting!



I know what you mean--difficult to find 39 or 39.5--they always have 40s


----------



## legaldiva

But check out this steal (CL Nude Patent No. Prives AND black patent sabotage mules!!  Both are a 39--half size too small for me!); bidding starts at $550:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-PAIR-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

legaldiva said:


> But check out this steal (CL Nude Patent No. Prives AND black patent sabotage mules!! Both are a 39--half size too small for me!); bidding starts at $550:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-PAIR-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PRIVE-BLACK-PATENT_W0QQitemZ200165976356QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Im very tempted by this offer...only problem is that I have the Sabotage in Leopard but in a size 39.5 or 40...they ran smaller than normal...but I really want the nudes...im watching them for now.


----------



## Stinas

Christian Dior Gold Leather Tortoise Sandals. New 36.5 - $25 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

Christian Louboutin print ballet flats 38 @ $122.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Lobuoutin Sanlank strappy sandals 38 $159
http://cgi.ebay.com/720-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin white strappy sandals 37.5 $219  (I know she has them in other sizes also)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Glamorous-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin silver wedges 37.5 $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin Miss Marple in Camel 38.5 $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin Malloroca in Blue 39 $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Manolo Blahnik Velour d'Orsay in Tan 39 $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Manolo Blahnik green suede mary janes 38.5 $255
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Manolo Blahnik Patent Leather d'Orsay Pump in White 38.5 $159 (I have these and LOVE them! Wearing them right now actually!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gucci Hilton in Brown 40 $179
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTHENTIC-G...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Manolo Blahnik Tuccio in Khaki 39.5 $179
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-DAZZLING-MA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Marc Jacobs leather boots in black 6.5 $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTHENTIC-M...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

Christian Dior Mesh Heels 36.5 @ $242.50 <-- WHY COULD THESE NOT BE IN MY SIZE??
http://cgi.ebay.com/880-Christian-D...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nviedprincess

Jimmy Choo Patent Knee Boot 37 $631

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...27&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## Stinas

Manolo Blahnik - Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MANOLO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Manolo Blahnik - Embroidered-Ankle-Strap-Sandal-36 $25 NR!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

This isn't exactly a "deal" and I'm not sure if anyone's interested but I just noticed that Bergdorf Goodman has size 38 black foxtrots available:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...8401&masterId=cat203102&index=54&cmCat=search


----------



## Stinas

Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby Size 36.5 - BIT $299!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-BLACK-MA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

I would bid on these if I werent on vacation next week!!!!! damn it. 
Blue CL Helmoons sz 7 bid at $70
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180175028495


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> I would bid on these if I werent on vacation next week!!!!! damn it.
> Blue CL Helmoons sz 7 bid at $70
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180175028495


 
Im soo upset they are not my size!!!  They dont even look worn!
I have bought from this seller before too.  Quick shipping.


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas I am pretty sure they will fit me, maybe a little big since I wear a 6.5 in helmuts but 1/2 size is not much. I am so upset I wont be around to bid on them.  They are such a lovely color!!!!


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica - The Helmut style has become one of my favorite style so far.  I have these in beige and hopefully will buy myself the black patent for christmas...I was supposed to buy them but ended up buying a couple other shoes that set me back a little. lol  
Since you cant bid on these, hopefully some other TPF member will get their hands on them!
Ill post some more deals in a moment...maybe you can get your hands on one of them!


----------



## Stinas

*Christian Louboutin*
Size 36 - BLK Patent Pumps - $1 starting bid...NR!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 36 - YoYo Zeppa - BLK & silver heel & toe tip - $9.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLK-SUEDE-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 37.5 - Blk Patent Wedge - $.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-BLACK-PA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 38.5 - Grey Mary Jane - $27
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 35 - Hai Pumps - Dark Brown Kid Leather - $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 39.5 - Black SuedeDecollete Zeppa(I think?) - $300 - Hard To Find
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Black...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 38 - Decollete in Camel color - $105 (Remember to size UP a full size from your normal Louboutin size)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 39 - Black Patent Helmut - $499 - HARD 2 FIND- I would buy them but not my size
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 37 - Leopard Pony hair Flats - $107
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thats all for tonight...i think lol


----------



## blackbird

ledaatomica said:


> I would bid on these if I werent on vacation next week!!!!! damn it.
> Blue CL Helmoons sz 7 bid at $70
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180175028495



According to http://reviews.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoe-Sizing_W0QQugidZ10000000003398870 and http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/christian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020.html the Helmoons require .5 to a full size down. So should a 37 then fit a US 8?


----------



## Stinas

blackbird- your right. If your a US 9 you need a 38 in the helmoon/helmut style. I went down a full size in this style. I would suggest a full size down, a half size might not be enough after the shoe stretches.


----------



## b00mbaka

You ladies are the best! Thanks for posting all of these great deals!


----------



## Kamilla850

SOMEONE HAS TO GET THESE, CL ROLANDE IN NUDE, SIZE 36.5!  BIN $399  
I wish they were my size, they are just beautiful and in great condition.  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> SOMEONE HAS TO GET THESE, CL ROLANDE IN NUDE, SIZE 36.5!  BIN $399
> I wish they were my size, they are just beautiful and in great condition.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



What a GREAT find!!!
Too bad they are not my size 
These are next on my Louboutin list.


----------



## Stinas

*Christian Louboutin*
Very Prive - Black With Cork - Size 40 - $380
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Helmut - White - Size 39 $250(I would buy if they were my size! Remember go down a Full size from your normal Louboutin Size)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

Kamilla850 said:


> SOMEONE HAS TO GET THESE, CL ROLANDE IN NUDE, SIZE 36.5! BIN $399
> I wish they were my size, they are just beautiful and in great condition.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Too bad...they are already gone, that was fast.  That is really a great shoe.  I am slowly becoming obsessed with nude patent.  I wish that the rolando will come in nude patent one day too.


----------



## fatefullotus

The price may not qualify as "steal", but these are absolutely STUNNING Miu Miu's and I would pick em up if they were my size!









http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-PRADA-g...0987934QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## b00mbaka

Random question but: What type of bag would you wear with those? ^ ^ ^
I would wear a simple black dress so all the focus is on the shoes... but would a black bag downplay the shoes too much?


----------



## fatefullotus

*b00mbaka*, if I were to pick these shoes up (no chance ) and wear them with a black dress, I'd probably do it with a black clutch that's not a flat color.  Out of my closet, I'd probably go for my Chanel Timeless clutch (which is quilted and the leather provides a nice play on light), but I think a shot of patent leather on a small clutch would work too.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks *fatefullotus*! No way I can get these either but good to know since I need to purchase a clutch. 

Sorry for the interruption ladies... Back to more Shoe Deals! LOL


----------



## Stinas

*Christian Louboutin*

Simple Pump - Size 41 - $.99 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

YoYo Pump - Size 37 - Dark Red - $99 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lace Very Prive - Size 36.5 - BIN $525 - Not the best price, but hard to find.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovespeonies

Kamilla - those nude patent Rolandes are to die for. You have amazing taste. It's a great style/color combo. Thank you for posting. I may have to add this to my wishlist.


----------



## shoecrazy

Not sure if these were already posted or how long they've been on sale:

Teal Patent CL Ernesta size 38 or 40 - $390 (40% off)
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19443

Dove CL Super Wallis size 40 - $432 (40% off)
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/20958

sorry if this is a duplicate


----------



## blackbird

ledaatomica said:


> I would bid on these if I werent on vacation next week!!!!! damn it.
> Blue CL Helmoons sz 7 bid at $70
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180175028495



Woohoo! I won these this morning! 

I've been eyeing a pair of those for quite some time, but hadn't found them in my size nor such a good price. Final bid was $212!

Now I really need to stay away from the NM Last Call sale.


----------



## fatefullotus

Congrats, *BB*!  What a STEAL!  The navy is harder to come by, and this is the 85mm version too.  Don't forget modeling pics!!


----------



## shopalot

Congrats on your win!
I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## blackbird

Thanks!

I'll actually be on holiday when they arrive at my work. I've given my coworker strict instructions to protect them until I get back. That also includes keeping them away from my shoeholic friend at work also who wears the same size as me!  When I get back though I'll take pictures of them and some other shoes I've bought recently.


----------



## Stinas

Christian Louboutin Black Prive - Size 35.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Net-A-Porter has the CL Lady Embellished Sandals 40% off (but still expensive at $756)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/20953

Other CLs on sale:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/NapP...ributeName=DESIGNER&productAttributeValue=072


----------



## Stinas

Check out her CL's!  Im drooling at the shoes & the prices!
http://stores.ebay.com/prim-n-pauper


----------



## smurfet

CL Leopard Pigalles $199:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smurfet

CL pink eel skin Prives (?): http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smurfet

CL glitter prives: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

blackbird said:


> Woohoo! I won these this morning!
> 
> I've been eyeing a pair of those for quite some time, but hadn't found them in my size nor such a good price. Final bid was $212!
> 
> Now I really need to stay away from the NM Last Call sale.


 

congrats!!!!!!! cant wait to see the pics.. the helmoons are TDF!


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36, Christian Louboutin brown boots
only 549 dollar buyitnow price!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39, famous Alexander Mcqueen rose sandals
only 319 dollar buyitnow!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/785-ALEXANDER-M...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 40, amazing ALAIA suede boots
379 dollar buyitnow price, Retailprice: over 1300 dollar!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ALAIA-Green-Sue...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 37,5   ,Givenchy, the coolest patent overknee boots!!
great deal for only 399 dollar buyitnow!
http://cgi.ebay.com/23-5-High-Amazi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 36, Stella Mccartney boots
179 dollar buyitnow price
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-STELLA-MCCA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ylime

Leopard Rolando-slingback (sorry, have no idea what they're called), $385 at Barney's!

Size 36.5/37:
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...13&prodIndex=13&listSize=52&categoryId=544241


----------



## Stinas

CL Very Prive NUDE Size 37 $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

ladies be sure to check out http://stores.ebay.com/7th-on-Sale-2007 from nov 15th-dec6th. It all goes to charity and I read somewhere they are going to put up some manolos and louboutins.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I am going to the sale tonight (I am actually volunteering so I guess I will be working more than shopping) but I have heard that there will be some wonderful items.


----------



## ledaatomica

really neat Kamilla! report back to us ....


----------



## Kamilla850

The 7th on Sale event had some great shoe finds but they were gone very quickly.  Some of the shoes that were still left when I was leaving at around 8 pm (after the sale ended): 
Manolo Blahnik Peacock Feather Carolyne
Bruno Frisoni Bow Platform - purple grossgrain, gold grossgrain, and a few other pairs
Pierre Hardy shoes - all of which were over the top but cute on the right person
All of these shoes were in the low 200s.

I didn't end up buying anything because the volunteers were only allowed to purchase during specific times.  But the highlight of my evening was meeting my favorite fashion designer Zac Posen.  He was such a doll and down to earth, he signed my t-shirt and did this whole elaborate sketch on it.  Donna Karan on the other hand, major bia...
It is absolutely worth getting tickets to the event because there will be replenishment stock on Saturday and Sunday, so more good shoes! 
There were tons of Bananna Republic and Repetto flats which I think were $40.


----------



## ledaatomica

lucky gal to have met mr posen himself!!!! thanks for the report sounds like there were some good deals. No CLs?


----------



## pixel

gosh i would've loved the bruno frisoni bow platform. Can't seem to find them anywhere! 

Zac Posen sounds so lovely though!


----------



## Kamilla850

ledaatomica I heard that there were CLs, but I didn't see any.  But once again, supposedly there will be replenishment.  I am sure that the CLs go VERY quickly.  There were limits on handbags so it would have been a good idea to put limits on shoes so that they don't disappear so quickly.  

Yes Zac Posen was amazing, I was so suprised that he was so sweet, he apparently has not let the sudden shot to fame go to his head.  The kid really is a genius.


----------



## Savannah

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Flat Special at Gregory's Shoes [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Buy 2 Get 1 Free!!!![/FONT]​
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]We have just received many new styles of Lanvin Flats and we are happy to offer this special promotion!! It is very simple. If you buy any 2 Lanvin Flats, you will receive a 3rd pair for FREE!!!! Just pick any 3 pair and pay for 2. From now until the next 5 days!!!! This promotion will end Nov. 22nd[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Suede Ballet Flat[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Leather Ballet Flat[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Patent Leather Ballet Flat[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Leather Ballet Flat[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Patent Leather Ballet Flat [/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Satin Ballet Flat[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Patent Cross Strap Flat[/FONT]


[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Satin Flower Flat [/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lanvin Leather Cross Strap Flat[/FONT]


​[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Gregory's Shoes Lanvin Flat Special!![/FONT]​
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]There are Several other styles available, please visit our website www.GregorysShoes.com and type in Lanvin Flat in the search bar or give us a call!![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Sincerely,* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Gregory's Shoes Dallas - 972.490.1285[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Houston - 713.877.8499[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]www.GregorysShoes.com[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Direct Link to Lanvin Flats - http://www.gregorysshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&search=Lanvin+Flat&sortby=&numperpage=45&pos=0[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Wow what a great deal.  I think that this might be my first Lanvin purchase.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## fatefullotus

I've gotten a number of PMs about the shoes in my avatar, and ran across a pair on eBay tonight.  They are from perhaps 3 years ago or longer, so they don't show up too often.  The square toe-box actually shows a significant amount of toe cleavage.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cesare-Paciotti...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ylime

Louboutin Blue Cheetah Pigalles 120mm sz. 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Blue-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm terrible at authenticating, but if these are real, they're gorgeous!


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> Louboutin Blue Cheetah Pigalles 120mm sz. 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Blue-Cheetah-Pigalle-Pumps-7-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ270188721363QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'm terrible at authenticating, but if these are real, they're gorgeous!


 
Those are certainly 100% authentic.  I love that shoe


----------



## foxycleopatra

"Lady Gres" in Nude Satin - size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem







EXCEPTIONALLY, EXCEPTIONALLY RARE!! - not even available in the US; Browns UK got them and sold out in like 2 days.  This is IMO the best color/material for Lady Gres....my favorite shoe for FW '07......seriously one shoe that I'd shill out $1k for if only I could find my size.  Looks like I'll have to try my luck special-ordering this baby while some lucky size 39 lady can grab theirs here at a huge bargain!


----------



## smurfet

^ I've been looking for these in my size ever since I saw this listing on eBay.  Now I know they're near impossible to find.  :'(


----------



## Stinas

Christian Louboutin
Roldane in Beige/Nude - Size 6
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Very Prive in Cork/Camel - Size 6
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

Someone please grab these, they are stunning and below retail!  Brand new size 41 Anemone in black.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

This was my very first Louboutin purchase from about 4 years ago, they are stunning on:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashionispoison

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130178399305&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=003
mad mary's


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy Choo Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-1-175-Jimm...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Someone please bid!!!!!
I loveeeee these & can never find them in my size!!!


----------



## Stinas

Gucci Corset Pumps! NEW!  VERY VERY RARE!!!
Size 39.5 Black!-----I sooo wish these were my size. (Gucci runs TTS)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200179971669&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## Stinas

Gucci Corset Heels in Lime Green - Size 6
http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Green-Sat...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## devinesgirl2004

MB Camo D'Orsays 7.5 - $375 - Not a steal but still good!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/7804


----------



## Stinas

To the lucky size 6 person.....lot of shoes for cheap...including the classic Gucci Corset shoe by Tom Ford in Green!!!!  Im sooooo upset im not a 6 or else I would buy them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-lot-Gucci-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

YAY!  Now that we are a sticky...post more ladies & gents!


----------



## babypie

Gorgeous and CHEAP Choos!

Sz 41 BIN$249.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-JIMMY-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sz 39 BIN$325
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DIE-4-JIMMY-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sz 38.5 BIN$200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Shimm...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

More cheap Choos!

Szs 39.5 *$350 or best offer*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-JIMMY-CHOO-...hZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Sz 39 *$375 or best offer*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-JIMMY-CHOO-...hZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Sz 39.5 *$290*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-JIMMY-CHOO-...hZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy Choo - Juliet Gold Strappy Sandal - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-JIMMY-CHOO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Jimmy Choo Boots - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Wome...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI Metallic Buckle Pumps - Size 36 - LOVE these!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-GIUSEPPE-ZA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gucci Hollywood - 9.5 - Beige
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOB-2007-GUCCI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Manolo Blahnik leopard pony hair "Arsennia" sz. 9.5
$160 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik_...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Amazing deal!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Manolo Blahnik TURQUOISE CROCODILE "Farinelli" peep-toes 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260208330150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

such a TDF color.....so incredibly rare.....and retails for $3,050!

$500 starting bid (not cheap.....but a STEAL for a MB *croc* shoe indeed)

size 38.5.....double-check with the seller as I think there's a typo in the size


----------



## Lovey

Some new chloe boots and flats for hundreds below retail:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320214318855&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320214320625&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320214331707&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320214331707&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

and some cute nude patent cole haans with nike air:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320214337995&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

38.5's and 39's mostly...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

These are gorgous, but one size too big for me. 

Patent Emeral Balenciaga sandals, size 36, US6, BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-EMER...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Chanel flats, size 41, $199

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-new-chane...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy Choo - Black w/large stone -RARE HARD TO FIND! - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-ORIG-895K-J...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I wish they were my size!


----------



## Stinas

Dior Cannage round toe pumps - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Manolo D'Orsay Camel pumps Sz40 BIN$225
http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aki_sato

Stinas said:


> Dior Cannage round toe pumps - Size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ330209172875QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




This is very pretty


----------



## terpey

Chanel Peach Ballet Pumps 39.5

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=91235023&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=91581733


----------



## Lovey

don't post your own auctions here.


----------



## Stinas

Shoe Lot - Size 36.5 - LOTS of Great up to date shoes
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Louis-Vui...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh snizap! When did this become a sticky??? Thanks guys!


----------



## aki_sato

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Described at a soft pink, but looks such an electric pink to me on the pics.. However, at current price of $1.11 colour no longer is an issue..


----------



## finzup

aki_sato said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PATENT-DECOLLETE-37-5_W0QQitemZ220202565769QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Described at a soft pink, but looks such an electric pink to me on the pics.. However, at current price of $1.11 colour no longer is an issue..


 
I dont' know much about Louboutin's but a 0 fb seller with a high ticket item starting at a low price sets off warning bells. Prob stole the pictures and is just going to scam scam scam (sorry for being so negative on this one -- they are gorgeous shoes if they are for real)


----------



## Stinas

finzup said:


> I dont' know much about Louboutin's but a 0 fb seller with a high ticket item starting at a low price sets off warning bells. Prob stole the pictures and is just going to scam scam scam (sorry for being so negative on this one -- they are gorgeous shoes if they are for real)



Post here if concerned about authenticity.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-213672.html


----------



## keekee

not sure if this is the right place to post, but for those that missed the gregorys sale,

Madison in Los Angeles has several styles of Lanvin flats on sale for around $200-240. I picked up a pair of patent ones and also saw satin ones, square toed ones, criss-cross strap ones.


----------



## foxycleopatra

MANOLO BLAHNIK Nude Patent "RINGO" size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blush-Patent-Le...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catcat

foxycleopatra said:


> MANOLO BLAHNIK Nude Patent "RINGO" size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Blush-Patent-Leather-Manolo-Blahnik-Strappy-Sandals_W0QQitemZ160212758347QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Flesh-Patent-Ringo-buckle-sandal-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ310015401293QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


 
Oh whow these are gorgeous do we have modelling pics anywhere I am tempted to be unfaithful to my dear CL ......


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Hi all,

I just came back from my local Dillards and they were having a MAJOR shoe sale. 75% PLUS additional 40%. I got two pairs of brown flats (originally about $60 each) for a total of *$15!!!!!! *


----------



## randr21

Great pair of foldover cognac brown color boots from L'autre Chose for 50% off...decent sizes left too.

http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=2477


----------



## randr21

Dolce and Gabbana lepard peep toe 4" stiletto heel for 50% off...6.5, 7. 7.5

http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=3454


----------



## DiscountDiva

CL at bluefly right now, ladies.  Check the deals & steals section of TPF for bluefly codes.  We almost always seem to have a $30 off on $150 nowadays.


----------



## DiscountDiva

DOR141A, DOR141B or DOR142B gets you $30 off $150.


----------



## jixiang

I used AFF10 for 10% off.


----------



## whiteorleander

size 8;9 : Givenchy patent metallic silver heels 
i think victoria beckham wore the peep toe version. absolutely gorgeous.
only 139,99 dollar BIN!!! retail price: 860 dollar
they also come in black.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-shoes-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36: black patent Christian Louboutin Metallika ankle boots 
end of auction: 17.3., starts at $190,!! retail: $760
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 37: anthracite Christian Louboutin Metallika ankle boots
$399 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36: black Christian Louboutin Mesh boots 
$449,99 BIN! retail: about $1000. someone must get this fierce boots!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SwirlyGirly

^Does anyone know how these boots fit???


----------



## whiteorleander

size 39,5: bronze Manolo BLahnik sandals
$269.99 BIN! retail: $745
http://cgi.ebay.com/745-Manolo-Blah...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 41: red patent leather Manolo Blanik Dodo sandals 
$194,99 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

SwirlyGirly said:


> ^Does anyone know how these boots fit???


louboutin shoes run very small. 
usually i wear 36,5, but my louboutin flats are 37. i should have bought them in 37,5 for a more comfortable fit.
so you have to add at least half a size to your regular shoe size when buying louboutins.


----------



## whiteorleander

size 38,5:  Marc Jacobs mink ankle boots
only $130 BIN!!!!! be quick before its gone. you won´t find a better deal!
i have them in black and love them, the fur is so soft. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Auth-MARC-J...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 37:  cute Marc Jacobs pink pumps 
$99.99 BIN! retail: $480
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-siz...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 37: Roger Vivier gold peep toe heels
$275 BIN! retail: $875
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ROGER-VIVIE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 38,5: coolest Pierre Hardy knee high boots
$349,99 BIN! retail: $1375.  what a steal! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1375-PIERRE-HAR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lvpiggy

Spend $400 on 2 pairs of womens shoes and get: Saks $150GC or NM $100 GC!! 

Saks code SHOES
NM code 2BUY2


----------



## foxycleopatra

Manolo Blahnik "RINGO" Nude Patent 
size 38.5

$150 starting bid.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-MANOLO-BLAH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I love these in Nude! How do the Ringos fit? I have a Sedaraby. Do they fit the same?


----------



## Stinas

Bruno Frisoni Python Ribbon Size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-07-825-Brun...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Gucci - Gold Python w/Jewel - Size 10 - Great Shoe - Tom Ford era
http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-GOLD-SNAK...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I love these in Nude! How do the Ringos fit? I have a Sedaraby. Do they fit the same?


 
"Ringo" is more or less true-to-size.  "Sedaraby" 105mm runs quite big in my experience and I had to size down one full size, whereas with "Ringo" I took my true US size and they fit like a glove.  They are such a gorgeous, versatile shoe!


----------



## jacico

Beautiful pair of D&G ending tomorrow.  Starting bid $199...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-DOLCE-GABBA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RedDuchess

Great deal on Dior sandals, for those with a size 35.5-37
http://cgi.liveauctions.ebay.com/34...006QQitemZ160226210602QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


Great Miu Miu lot
37- 38
http://cgi.liveauctions.ebay.com/23...006QQitemZ160226210510QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Another D& G sandal lot sixe 37- 37 1/2
http://cgi.liveauctions.ebay.com/21...006QQitemZ160226210492QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Christian Louboutin lot: 36-37
http://cgi.liveauctions.ebay.com/36...006QQitemZ160226210614QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## IslandSpice

Jimmy Choo Sandals 38.5
Starting Bid 99.99
BIN $150

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230244110890&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=013


----------



## Raffaluv

pretty & classic manolo lace "Lee" flat $124.99 -Size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=280217614552&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## Lyn2005

There are some awesome deals on NM!!! I'd buy them but I've already exceeded my shoe budget this month, lol!  Here's one!


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744





*PRADA Linea Rossa*

*Squared Cap-Toe Ballerina*

Original: $330.00
SALE: $165.00

Size = 37.5B/7.5B


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy Choo - Black Patent - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Blac...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Little_Girly

These gorgeous boots reduced to only £240 (bargain for what they are)

http://www.koodos.com/invt/21097?layout=productpage


----------



## galligator

www.shoebuy.com
Sale code today at shoebuy, 20% off:
ANNIVERSARY


----------



## Chins4

JC Lumieres in Saks Sale $410.

Fuschia 40.5 - 41.5
Black 35.5 - 41.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1209411264988

and MBMJ Silver mouse flats $228 37 - 39.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1209411571922


----------



## glamourdiva1982

Christian Louboutin metallic pink heeled sandals on Ebay - starting bid .99, buy it now for $150!!!  Seller has 100% feedback rating, says there is a small scuff on the sole from trying them on but that they are new.  Size 8.5.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glamourdiva1982

I shouldn't even post this because I'm still debating whether or not really want to charge more money on my credit card, but Emilio Pucci's on EBay buy it now for $159.99 - retail for $800!  Adorable gray studded sandals size 8.

http://cgi.ebay.com/EMILIO-PUCCI-SH...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## glamourdiva1982

Ok, last one or I'm going to start crying - Louboutin fur sandals with a starting bid of $385 on Ebay, size 8.5.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raffaluv

Lanvin Square Toe-my Barneys order got cancelled - these arent my size but good price! http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-BLACK-SQ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## classicsgirl

Balenciaga gladiator sandals: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNIB-Black-B...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Starting at 500AU, Australia only but if you emailed I bet the seller would send overseas (I dont know the seller so couldn't say for sure...)


----------



## may3545

I'm not sure if this is just for ebay listings, but WOW there are a lot of sales going on right now (partly cuz it's Memorial Day and also cuz the economy stinks, so more for us!) Neiman Marcus, Saks, Net-a-porter all have Louboutins for sale at about 30% off! Even Manolo Blahniks! I can't resist. I may buy more!


----------



## pursemania

Taryn Rose, almost all styles 1/2 price at Forum Shops, Las Vegas - ([SIZE=-1]702) 732-2712[/SIZE]


----------



## PurpleD

Today I spotted some black closed toed YSL tribues and a red/black peep toe tribues at the YSL outlet store at the Desert Hills Premium Outlets in Cabazon. They were a steal at approximately $250.


----------



## jj69

Does anyone have the basic leather Lavin ballet flats on sale right now?  I missed out on my size at the Gregory's sale a few weeks back.  Does anyplace ever run sales?  

I've always wanted a pair of Lanvins, but retail is just out of my price range.


----------



## pursemania

Try Saks Bala Cynwyd (Damian) and Barney's website.


----------



## jj69

pursemania said:


> Try Saks Bala Cynwyd (Damian) and Barney's website.


 

Unfortunately, the Barney's site doesn't have the basic leather ballets on sale. 

Before I call Saks in Bala Cynwyd, do you mean Damian is the name of the SA I should speak with? 

Do you know if the basic leather flats are on sale there and how much? I also think it's going to be hard to describe them on the phone because I don't want the ones with platforms, bows, etc. Exactly what should I ask for? 

Any help greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Jodi


----------



## guccigirl2000

Marc Jacobs has 70% off shoes


----------



## brtracy

guccigirl2000 said:


> Marc Jacobs has 70% off shoes


 
Is this MBMJ or MJ?  Is this at their store or online? 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Chins4

CL Black Greasepaint Pigalle 120s - only $599. 4 hours to go and no bids 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320256943119


----------



## ndziob

what shoes are 70% off at marc jacobs


----------



## Belle de Jour

black Lanvin flats in 36.5

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_ballerina_flats


----------



## kathybea

The Cole Haan website has some great deals right now.  40% off some good stuff.  I'm picking up some boots for the fall and some satin peep toes.  

Pardon me if this is old news.  I didn't see anything duplicative.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Thanks for posting! I got a pair of the Air Pumps I've heard so much about.


----------



## fendifemale

theshoegirl.com has Michael Kors "Tango" heel size 10 marked $49.99- regular *$225*.


----------



## fendifemale

Zanotti patent peep toe *$148.50* @ shopbop.


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36, 37: Lanvin platform boots
reduced from 878&#8364; to 263&#8364;!
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...group=shoes&season=FALL/WINTER&seasProdID=46I


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36: Louboutin peep toe pumps
 buyitnow: 249,99$!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 36,5: Balenciaga pink loafers
 buyitnow: 99$!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Pink...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

Louboutin Decollette  pailettes black pumps
was 955$ now 555$!!!!
in size 6, 7.5, 9, 9.5
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=15901.6025&cgid=SHOES10&start=1&sz=1
also in copper , size 7.5
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?pid=15901.6027&cgid=SHOES10&start=37&sz=1

Manolo Blahnik Gloria nude pumps 
was 645$ now 320$!
in size 8, 8.5
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?pid=15502.8337&cgid=SHOES10&start=36&sz=1


----------



## ringing_phone

I was in the Calgary Holt Renfrew today and saw size 42 silver Sedaraby Manolos (ordered for me, but they were too big) marked down to $499 on the sale table!  The number to phone is 403-269-7341 (ext. 272).

I hope when the correct size comes in for me they'll mark it down too


----------



## Stinas

*Brian Atwood - Python heel!  *
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Py...9742&_trkparms=39:1|65:1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## JuneHawk

BG just listed these beauties on sale!  Too bad they are not half a size smaller or I would have snatched them up!  Manolo Blahnik Gold Kati 38

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat243833


----------



## JuneHawk

STEAL!  Manolo Blahnik black and white watersnake kneehigh boot 55% off  size 38.5

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat243833


----------



## purly

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderId=/shoponline/sale/shoes&page=1&itemId=X07NA


----------



## JuneHawk

purly said:


> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderId=/shoponline/sale/shoes&page=1&itemId=X07NA



I'm waiting til the nude ones arrive to see how they fit so I can get those too LOL.  I hope there's still a pair left in my size by then!

June


----------



## saint2sinner

ladies!! was at the DSW at metro pointe today (in OC) and saw cute cute comfortable shoes for 70% off! ie. chloe sling backs in turquoise and black patent for ~120 after discount and missoni pumps for 80!! go check it out at a store near you!


----------



## Stinas

Brian Atwood - Size 38




Manolo - Magenta - Size 37




Both cheap, but not my size


----------



## yolanda815

manolo patent slingback

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738

manolo pointed-toe suede pumps

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738

manolo cutout pump

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738


----------



## kamania

Shoes Sale on Aloha Rag : http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=4661&WT.svl=deptnav2

Including Chloe Pumps & Lanvin Flats


----------



## shoptfs

tnx for the info!


----------



## jennytalula

http://www.habitatshoes.com/sale/all/womens/shoes

massive Sale &#8211; a lot of great shoes!


----------



## lcterp

Manolo Polluk $395 from $995 at Barneys





http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=15502.8411


----------



## JuneHawk

lcterp said:


> Manolo Polluk $395 from $995 at Barneys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=15502.8411



How did you come across those? I can see them from the link but they don't show up anywhere else on the site.  I wonder what else I'm not seeing.


----------



## lcterp

JuneHawk said:


> How did you come across those? I can see them from the link but they don't show up anywhere else on the site.  I wonder what else I'm not seeing.




I was looking at shopstyle.com and they came up.  I can't remember what I was looking for but I saw them and saw the dramatic price drop and thought I'd post.  There were some other ones but when I clicked on them the link said sold out or unavailable.  I find shopstyle is one of the easiest ways to look for pretty much anything.


----------



## noah8077

lcterp said:


> I was looking at shopstyle.com and they came up. I can't remember what I was looking for but I saw them and saw the dramatic price drop and thought I'd post. There were some other ones but when I clicked on them the link said sold out or unavailable. I find shopstyle is one of the easiest ways to look for pretty much anything.


 

I agree ShopStyle is great!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

These are on ebay starting at $199.99  Size 37.  Thought that was a pretty good deal, three days left in auction.


----------



## sneezz

super cute in size 6.5 only use code fabsave@yoox for free shipping!

http://www8.yoox.com/item/YOOX/LANVIN/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/441220851I/sts/sr_women80


----------



## lcterp

Alyson LaRock said:


> Will i bet banned if i share a link  - i just signed up and don't want to get kicked out of here - Or do I need 500 postings first - CONFUSED about the rules!!!!




You can share a link to something on sale on ebay or an online store (i.e, you are on neiman's site and see a pair of Jimmy Choo's for 75% off, feel free to post the link)  but you cannot try to sell something you own


----------



## fmd914

Manolo Blahnik Camo Sedaraby sz. 39.5
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Id=cat50001&masterId=cat261003&index=74&cmCat=

Full Price - but I know everytime I wear mine, tons of people tell me they wish they had bought it so HTF?!


----------



## sharbear508

Jimmy Choo Damon Slingback Pumps for $383.90 - love these!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446162743&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709413&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1215612639410


----------



## sharbear508

Fendi patent ballet flats $159.90 in size 40

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446168316&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709603&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217424673856&ev19=2:9


----------



## sharbear508

Gucci Sunset Sandal in white in size 35 - $197.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446173622&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709419&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217424673857&ev19=2:10


----------



## sharbear508

Prada Raso Platform Sandals in sz 39.5 for $235.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446173315&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709245&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217424920478&ev19=1:3


----------



## sneezz

sharbear508 said:


> Gucci Sunset Sandal in white in size 35 - $197.90
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1217424673857&ev19=2:10



argh! why must I be on a ban!


----------



## sharbear508

Jimmy Choo strappy gold sandals sz 41.5 for $233.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446179003&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709243&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217520823271


----------



## sharbear508

Loooove these Prada gold/silver open toe pumps...size 40...for $299.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446173368&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709182&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217537704924&ev19=2:5


----------



## sharbear508

Brian Atwood patent leather platform pumps in Rust in sz 38.5 for $221.90!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446170095&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709271&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217537704926&ev19=2:6


----------



## sharbear508

Brian Atwood black patent open-toe platform sandals in sz 40 for $287.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446182842&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709271&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217538228241&ev19=1:4


----------



## JuneHawk

sharbear508 said:


> Brian Atwood patent leather platform pumps in Rust in sz 38.5 for $221.90!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217537704926&ev19=2:6



Those are hot!  If only the were half a size smaller!


----------



## peachi521

sharbear508 said:


> Brian Atwood patent leather platform pumps in Rust in sz 38.5 for $221.90!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217537704926&ev19=2:6





These are gorgeous!  I wish they were a size smaller... by the way how did you find this?  I did a sale search and I went to the Brian Atwood Saks page... still no link to this shoe (although there are quite a few other shoes on sale that aren't listed on the sale page!)...


----------



## 48pinups

sharbear508 said:


> Jimmy Choo Damon Slingback Pumps for $383.90 - love these!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1215612639410


 
Gorgeous! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## JuneHawk

Jimmy Choo has a lot of shoes on sale on their website and they are very good deals!

www.jimmychoo.com


----------



## sneezz

Nada in my size.


----------



## peachi521

Courtney Crawford black platform pump, size 39 (fits like an 8.5), $129 (retails for $595)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COURTNEY-CRAWFO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachi521

peachi521 said:


> Courtney Crawford black platform pump, size 39 (fits like an 8.5), $129 (retails for $595)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COURTNEY-CRAWFORD-BLACK-PLATFORM-PUMP-NEW-39-595_W0QQitemZ110275597059QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





The seller re-listed the shoes... for $99!


----------



## peachi521

Belle by Sigerson Morrison - Patent Lace Up Square Toe Flat, $93 (retails at $310), sizes 8, 8.5, 9.5
http://www.shopbop.com/patent-lace-...D=2534374302074494&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


Mirror Slingback Flat, $93 (retails at $310), sizes 6, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9.5
http://www.shopbop.com/mirror-sling...D=2534374302074494&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## teddy61

Jimmy Choo Elm Water Snake Sandals - 36/6 $920 - starting bid $199 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180274855927

Louboutin En Passant Pumps - 36/6 $840 - starting bid $199 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180274861853


----------



## teddy61

Jimmy Choo Allena Snakeskin Thong Sandal 37 7 $795 - starting bid $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180274896746

Prada Scalloped Pump & Cuff 37 7 Black Gold $670 - starting bid $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180274920315


----------



## shoecrazy

Jean-Michel Cazabat Final pump $145, sizes 5.5, 7.5, 8, 9, 11

http://www.barneys.com/Final/15842.5222,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=148&sz=1


----------



## meggyg8r

Guys, Barneys has silver Sedarabys in ALL SIZES on their site right now!!!!

http://www.barneys.com/90MM%20RUCHED%20BAND%20OT%20D+ORSAY-/15502.7198,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Manolo%20Blahnik&start=10&sz=1


----------



## meggyg8r

Leopard Sedaraby 36.5 w/ extra 1/3 off
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540768


----------



## peachi521

Used but still a deal... size 9.5 Jimmy Choo Purple Metallic Leather Pump

http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-Meta...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

BIN - $99
Starting bid - $69.99


----------



## shoecrazy

I have these in gray and absolutely love them:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oooh thanks! I almost bought those at full price from Barneys.com yesterday!


----------



## shoecrazy

By the way, they run pretty TTS - I think you would be a 38 MPA


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh perfect, that's what I ordered! I debated for a while because I've never even tried on a pair of YSLs before. Although after seeing yours I've been wanting this style!


----------



## nu.icon

So this isn't really a deal on a particular shoe, but Hollywould is having a sample sale with up to 85% off all summer shoes.
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, serif][SIZE=-1] 
*Hollywould Sample Sale
What:* Save up to 85 percent on all summer shoes.
*Why:* Hollywould you be mine?
*When:* Thurs.-Sun., 11:30 a.m.-7 p.m.
*Where:* 198 Elizabeth St., b/t Prince & Spring Sts. (212-219-1905). 

...also online, but probably a bigger and better selection at the sale!
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## shoecrazy

Blahnik Rocco size 38 $335

These are hot shoes - I used to own a pair but the first time I wore them my feet were KILLING me after a two minute walk.

This is a great deal for those who can tolerate higher heels than I:

http://www.barneys.com/Rocco/15502.8388,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=3&sz=1


----------



## sneezz

Purple satin Lanvin ballet flats:

21 hrs and 17 mins to go, bid is still pretty low:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Lanvi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 39


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those are the ones I am watching!! no one bid on them!! lol


----------



## poed0216

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ those are the ones I am watching!! no one bid on them!! lol


LOL thats too funny!! and that puppy is absolutely precious!!


----------



## sneezz

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ those are the ones I am watching!! no one bid on them!! lol


Did you win them?


----------



## meggyg8r

No, they went for higher than I wanted to pay.  Sigh.  I just ordered 2 pairs of flats and 1 pair of heels from Barneys, though, so I am okay with it.


----------



## peachi521

Jimmy Choo knee high boots, size 38, used once, $300, price negotiable

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/813118705.html


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Dolce & Gabbana Women's Rhinestone Slingback Sandals
Reg $672 SALE PRICE $192.99

Plus I got another 10% off with a coupon code. Try 116170 or 123901 or 123903. All are for 10% off but you can only use each code once.

Only sizes 6 and 10 remaining.






http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/D...ck-Sandals/2199821/product.html?sec_iid=30657


----------



## nuinice

I was at Macy's this morning and there was huge sale. I got a pair of BCBG for $19.99. I think sale will be till monday... (+_+)


----------



## glammm

Nordstroms has the Tory Burch Reva flats for $69.99 at the Rack! They are worn and refinished, but look totally brand new. I picked up a pair in Black leather. If their is a RACK near you, its worth checking out. They also had Cole Haan, Kenneth cole, Michael Kors, COACH, Juicy Couture, Jimmy Choo etc.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I wish there were some deals on TB revas. I am wanting to have a pair so badly.  Anyone anyone know of any


----------



## jj69

I feel the same way about the basic Lanvin flats.  Every time I read about a good sale, I just miss out on my size.  I can't win!  



NicolesCloset said:


> I wish there were some deals on TB revas. I am wanting to have a pair so badly. Anyone anyone know of any


----------



## millyshops

Hope this is in the right bit of the forum! Did consider buying this but half a size too...

Off White Chloe Platform Sandals - 38.5/8.5  BIN $105.95

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220275764746&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123


----------



## NicolesCloset

Lanvin flats are a dream of mine. Maybe someday.


----------



## sneezz

TFP! I am sooo there!


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540768
$226
36.5
39.0
The Manolo NM hidden link search has begun!


I have these, and I adore them!


----------



## meggyg8r

jj69 said:


> I feel the same way about the basic Lanvin flats. Every time I read about a good sale, I just miss out on my size. I can't win!


 

I hear you!!! I stalk eBay and Barneys for my size to pop up but it's few and far between that I actually find something!  Now granted there are a couple pairs available on eBay but they are over $400 and that is not the purpose of finding them there!


----------



## sneezz

MBMJ slingback mouse flats:

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-by-Marc...ouse-face-flats/cat20022/301113601/detail.fly


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Lanvin
Satin Ballet Flat - Red 
$480.00 *$190.00 SALE* Barneys
Size 7 only

http://barneys.com/Satin Ballet Fla...10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Lanvin&start=2&sz=1


Lanvin
Flower Ballet Flat - Beige 
$550.00 *$220.00 SALE*  Size 7 & 8.5 only

http://barneys.com/Flower Ballet Fl...10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Lanvin&start=4&sz=1


Lanvin
Python Ballet Flat - Blue 
$800.00 *$320.00 SALE*  Sizes 6, 6.5, 7.5 only

http://barneys.com/Python Ballet Fl...10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Lanvin&start=7&sz=1

Sorry if these have already been posted


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I got those flower ballet flats in the 8.5.. we'll see if Barneys pulls through with the order!  I've been lusting after those ever since I saw them, but didn't want to pay full price + shipping + customs from mytheresa.com!!


----------



## shoppingisme

if you are like me, i wear both high and low end shoes.

here is a link for some nine west boots. a super clearance sale with the boots at $29.95 and free 3 day shipping after $100

http://www.6pm.com/n/search.cgi?q=nine+west+boots&x=0&y=0


----------



## KittyKat65

Dang!  Those are great boots for a smokin' price!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## cllover

Thanks!  I bought me a pair   Awesome price - I love boots I'm not scared of messing up.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I bought a couple of pairs as well! Thanks!


----------



## evolkatie

Wow thanks! I really wished they had measurements so that I would know if the tall boots would fit my calves or not.


----------



## Diesel&Coco

evolkatie said:


> Wow thanks! I really wished they had measurements so that I would know if the tall boots would fit my calves or not.


 
Me too!  I'm totally drooling over Aslay, but I have average-sized feet and THICK calves, so I normally can't do knee-high boots.  I may just buy and see....


----------



## sneezz

Gucci Silver Metallic leather ankle sandal: size 38 only

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/Gucci-Silver-Metallic-Leather-Ankle-Sandals/2596051/product.html


----------



## Josephine SD

CL Jeweled Slingback $615, size 39.5 at NM, wish these were my size  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...90108&cmCat=search&icid=src_Sale+Silo+Landing


----------



## millyshops

Someone needs to buy these Chloe Spring/Summer 08 must have before I do! Size 38.5 BNIB BIN £170
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220276652437&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123


----------



## palmbeachdiva

shoppingisme said:


> if you are like me, i wear both high and low end shoes.
> 
> here is a link for some nine west boots. a super clearance sale with the boots at $29.95 and free 3 day shipping after $100
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/n/search.cgi?q=nine+west+boots&x=0&y=0


 
Great find! I got 4 pairs of leather boots for less than one would normally cost.


----------



## cllover

Great deal on Amazon for Hollywould ballet flats.  More springy than winter, but I think they're adorable!  I bought an Audrey but they also have Kates and Hepburns.

http://www.amazon.com/Hollywould-Wo...r_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1220828247&sr=1-3


----------



## Josephine SD

Manolo black patent slingbacks $285 at NM, size 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51260030&cmCat=search


----------



## palmbeachdiva

*Yves Saint Laurent*

*Paint Gesso Pump*

Original: $495.00   SALE: $248.00 
Only sizes 35 & 36.5 left






http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738


----------



## palmbeachdiva

For those of us with tiny feet....
Size 35 only!! Caramel color only (sorry the aqua is gone).
*Tod's*

*Ballerina Dee*

Original: $395.00  SALE: $296.00*  Now an Extra 1/3 Off  = $100.64 !!*
*These will go quickly....*






http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230759cat17520736


----------



## shoecrazy

Used Dior gold snake gladiators 37.5 - now at $218.49
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270272527987&ssPageName=ADME:B:FSEL:US:1123


----------



## viba424

I saw a pair of CLs today at Nordstrom Rack Chicago. They were a gold sandal with sort of a patent leather wavy jewel pattern accross the front of the shoe. Size 10.5, but seemed a bit smaller than that. Price was maybe $225 - I already forgot!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

MANOLO BLAHNIK's on sale at footcandyshoes.com





THYMECLO- PATENT MARY JANE Regular Price:$585.00 Sale $292.50
Sizes 6 & 10 only








PARI-SNAKE SANDAL 
Our Price: $760.00 
Sale Price: $380.00 Most sizes in stock.







CALDO- SEQUIN MARY JANE 
Our Price: $645.00 
Sale Price: $200.00 Size 10 only.






RELA - SUEDE MARY JANE - MORE COLORS 
Our Price: $725.00 
Sale Price: $300.00 Size 9 & 9.5 only







TITTO - SKIMMER FLAT - MORE COLORS 
Our Price: $565.00 
Sale Price: $282.50
Available in black, natural or navy in most sizes.

They have more MANOLO's on sale. These are some of the highlights.


----------



## ebayBAGS

I am in love with those flower ballets too!! I want to order but do they run true to size?? I am a true 8.5 -- would I be safe getting the 8.5 ?? 




meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I got those flower ballet flats in the 8.5.. we'll see if Barneys pulls through with the order!  I've been lusting after those ever since I saw them, but didn't want to pay full price + shipping + customs from mytheresa.com!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ No you'd need a 9 at minimum, most likely a 9.5.

On a sad note, Barneys did end up cancelling my order. :censor:


----------



## shoecrazy

$236 - size 40.5





$222 - size 42


----------



## ebayBAGS

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ No you'd need a 9 at minimum, most likely a 9.5.
> 
> On a sad note, Barneys did end up cancelling my order. :censor:




Why, why, why !?!? That angers me too. 

BTW thank you for the size help. Maybe I can use it in the near future


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ don't plan on it if you're ordering from Barneys 

They did pull through on 1 pair of Lanvins I ordered.  Mind you this is 1 pair out of 5 I ordered.   I'm not bitter...


----------



## rdgldy

good old Barneys, true to form!


----------



## authenticplease

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-BLACK-CREAM-PLAID-SHOES-38-7-5-8_W0QQitemZ120304143857QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120304143857&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Great pair of YSL pumps 38 with a low BIN!


----------



## ebayBAGS

I am so dissapointed hearing this but good to know the truth! :s


----------



## palmbeachdiva

If you are looking for a large size..... these are really pretty!

Size 41 only







*Dior **Karma d'Orsay Pump*

Original: $790.00 SALE: $395.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod44330019&cmCat=search


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Size 42 only

Gucci Page High-Heel Pump 
Original: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$525.00 SALE: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$263.00 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod45770032&cmCat=search


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Size 40.5 only





*Gucci **Sabrina High-Heel Sandal*

Original: $540.00 SALE: $270.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod45750062&cmCat=search



Why is this not in my size??


----------



## CMAT

It's not exactly a deal...but these boots are $665 at Neiman Marcus and at Saks are $995. Not sure what price they're supposed to be! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod61460015&cmCat=search&searchType=

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1221417007478&ev19=2:13


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Manolo Catalinas, size 10.5.. great wedding shoes!!! $299 BIN, great price!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221103

*Manolo Blahnik **Open-Toe Mary Jane in Coral*

Sale $315.00

Sizes: 38.5, 39.5, 40.5


----------



## meggyg8r

This is a great price for Lanvin flats, but they are extremely used.  $79 and $89 BIN but be prepared for lots of signs of wear.  They are in a very popular size, too.. 38.5:

$79 BIN 38.5 Taupe Leather:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-taupe-leather-ballet-flats-38-5-BNY-530-RETAIL_W0QQitemZ270277206737QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270277206737&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14






$89 BIN 38.5 Brown Patent:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-brown-patent-ballet-flats-38-5-BNY-510-RETAIL_W0QQitemZ270277204879QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270277204879&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

70mm Silver Manolo Sedaraby, $695 BIN free shipping.. very close to retail.  Brand new!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

90mm ones too, same price and size:

http://cgi.ebay.com/90MM-MANOLO-BLA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lcterp

Versace Ankle Strap Wedge Sandals  39   




 $485 from $810
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1221763907535


----------



## rdgldy

versaces are gorgeous


----------



## ProfNot

Sometimes Endless.com offers free shipping.  Right now they are offering free ONE DAY shipping.

No word on when free one day shipping ends.

Endless has a wide ranges of sizes and styles.  More odd sizes than Zappos.  Just a tad less styles than Zappos.

ALWAYS free return shipping.  Can't beat that!

Happy shopping!


----------



## viba424

There is a Jimmy Choo shoe event happening at Nordstrom Rack Chicago starting today. It was a little hairy for a second this morning; even a diva husband was in there grabbing stuff. But it was weird, not very many people actually bought anything. 

Anyway, most of the shoes were small or big, like 6.5 or size 10. Prices were $199 and up. Some pretty shoes overall but surprisingly few mid range sizes. Even though I was really tempted by one pair, they were ivory, which is not really what I need to be buying, (lots of the shoes were spring colors) and I decided to skip it and hold out for something a little more universal.

Here are some of what they had:
brown sweater/ugg looking boots, tall and short
purple suede flats
gold flats
black flats
gold strappy heels
black satin pumps
ivory patent leather flat boots
pink leather pumps
black patent boots with gold studs
ivory leather sandals

Lots of beautiful wedding shoes. At least 10 pair. Still high - maybe $299-$399, with crystals, etc.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Size 7.5 Brown Gucci Sandals $150 BIN Or Best Offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-SIGNATURE-GUCCI-BROWN-LEATHER-SANDALS_W0QQitemZ110291184087QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## galligator

Free overnight is pretty much their standard service. If you don't mind waiting, though, sometimes you can get $20 or more off of a low-stock item via Amazon (Sister company) for standard ground shipping.  Love that Amazon opened a shoe site.


----------



## meggyg8r

Great price on some brand new but slightly damaged red patent leather Lanvin flats w/ square toe, size 39:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-RED-PATE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sharbear508

meggyg8r said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-DOrsay-FEATHER-Catalina-Sandals-10-5_W0QQitemZ220281678094QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Catalinas, size 10.5.. great wedding shoes!!! $299 BIN, great price!


 
I reeeeeeeeally wish these were my size!!! What a steal for such gorgeous Manolos...


----------



## sharbear508

Brian Atwood Vega Mary Janes $329.90 in size 37.5





http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1222094597116&ev19=1:2


----------



## sharbear508

Brian Atwood Open-toe Platform Sandals for $287.90 in sizes 42





http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1222094502487&ev19=1:1


----------



## meggyg8r

Manolo Blahnik Raspberry Silk Shantung Sedarabys Size 39 $400 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goodmornin

I miss Endless.com's -$5 overnight shipping deals..


----------



## niccig

Macy's is having a "Buy one, get one 50% off" sale:

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index...SHOEMAINAD-_-IMAGEMAP -- 50254 -- 13602:WOMEN

Looks like lots of boots are included in the sale.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Jimmy Choos on sale at Overstock for $279. Size 10:



http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/J...-heeled-Shoes-US-Size-10/3372416/product.html


----------



## sara999

why aren't i a 40!? those are gorgeous!


----------



## Jenna51580

sara999 said:


> why aren't i a 40!? those are gorgeous!


 I know I almost wish my foot would grow to a size 40 overnight for those shoes.


----------



## KathGrace

sharbear508 said:


> I reeeeeeeeally wish these were my size!!! What a steal for such gorgeous Manolos...



Adorable - whoever got them, congrats!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Miu Miu Black Leather Boots with Suede Folded Cuff - Size 5 /35

Were $850 Now $220.99





http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/M...s-with-Suede-Folded-Cuff/3101845/product.html


----------



## palmbeachdiva

*Dior Satin T-Strap Sandal Size 41/ 11*

Was $560 Now $273






http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...52&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## Pishi

Howdy, don't know if anyone else has posted about this. Saks is having their designer sale on the 11th/12th and they have started presale.  I called the SF store, and supposedly no CL, little JC, and some seasonal Manolos are on sale 40%.  Chanel was excluded, as was Prada.  They have some Stuart Weitzman.  Basically like Friends and Family.  Bigger sale starts after Thanksgiving.


----------



## jj69

Pishi said:


> Howdy, don't know if anyone else has posted about this. Saks is having their designer sale on the 11th/12th and they have started presale. I called the SF store, and supposedly no CL, little JC, and some seasonal Manolos are on sale 40%. Chanel was excluded, as was Prada. They have some Stuart Weitzman. Basically like Friends and Family. Bigger sale starts after Thanksgiving.


 
Pishi, how about Lanvin?  Do any of the Saks carry them? 

Still dreaming about getting one pair of flats for half price or so.


----------



## Pishi

jj69 said:


> Pishi, how about Lanvin? Do any of the Saks carry them?
> 
> Still dreaming about getting one pair of flats for half price or so.


 
JJ, wouldn't that be fab?! I am not sure if other Saks carry Lanvin, but I know that the SF store does not.  Barneys does.  Barneys 40% off sale starts on Nov 12th, and I called the SF store today but they are not yet preselling.  I will find out more likely Friday, regarding when the Barneys presale starts and what is on the list from a shoe perspective...stay tuned.


----------



## pursemania

Saks in Bala Cynwyd, PA carries Lanvin shoes - ask for Damian in handbags.


----------



## jj69

pursemania said:


> Saks in Bala Cynwyd, PA carries Lanvin shoes - ask for Damian in handbags.


 

Yes, I remember calling and asking for Damian during the last sale, but it was the last day of the sale and all of the Lanvins were gone.  

I just want a pair of the plain, flat, leather Lavins in a neutral color (like black) in a Size 9.  

If anyone knows when the sale (or the pre-sale) starts please LMK asap!


----------



## jj69

Pishi said:


> JJ, wouldn't that be fab?! I am not sure if other Saks carry Lanvin, but I know that the SF store does not. Barneys does. Barneys 40% off sale starts on Nov 12th, and I called the SF store today but they are not yet preselling. I will find out more likely Friday, regarding when the Barneys presale starts and what is on the list from a shoe perspective...stay tuned.


 

Pishi, PLEASE let me know about that Barney's sale if they have the regular Lanvin leather flats in stock!


----------



## thisismisschris

Christian Louboutin
Mosaic Mirrored-Leather Sandal
size 40/10
Was: 	$860.00
NOW: 	$503.00





http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=0&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## goodmornin

I actually think CL's are going to be on sale.

Saks are having a presale right now with CLs included


----------



## goodmornin

Go to the Sale thread in the CL subforum for details!


----------



## meggyg8r

jj69 said:


> Yes, I remember calling and asking for Damian during the last sale, but it was the last day of the sale and all of the Lanvins were gone.
> 
> I just want a pair of the plain, flat, leather Lavins in a neutral color (like black) in a Size 9.
> 
> If anyone knows when the sale (or the pre-sale) starts please LMK asap!


 
Not to be a Debby Downer, but you are going to be hard pressed to find a pair of black leather Lanvins in a 9 on sale.  Are you a US 9? Or a 39 in Lanvin?  39 is one of the most common sizes.  Black leather is the most sought after color as well and will never go on sale.  You are going to have to scour eBay for them, but still, they go for upwards of $400 on eBay.  I just don't want you to get your hopes up!!!  39 is also pretty HTF unless you get to the sales early.  39s pop up on eBay all the time as well, but that is one of the sizes that sells out really quickly.  Just wanted to let you know all this!! I'm a 38.5/39 in Lanvin as well so I thought I should share.


----------



## jj69

meggyg8r said:


> Not to be a Debby Downer, but you are going to be hard pressed to find a pair of black leather Lanvins in a 9 on sale. Are you a US 9? Or a 39 in Lanvin? 39 is one of the most common sizes. Black leather is the most sought after color as well and will never go on sale. You are going to have to scour eBay for them, but still, they go for upwards of $400 on eBay. I just don't want you to get your hopes up!!! 39 is also pretty HTF unless you get to the sales early. 39s pop up on eBay all the time as well, but that is one of the sizes that sells out really quickly. Just wanted to let you know all this!! I'm a 38.5/39 in Lanvin as well so I thought I should share.


 
I don't doubt you, Meggy.  I am certainly fleixble on the color.  BTW, I am a US 9.  What size would I be in Lanvin?  My foot is a little wide near the toes too.  I usually wear a 9 US (40 EU) in most shoes comfortably, but in some 4-5" heels I need to go up to a US 9.5.


----------



## meggyg8r

jj69- If you're a US 9, you are at least a 39.5 in Lanvin flats.  I am a US 8 in flats, even sometimes a 7.5 and I wear 38.5 and 39 in Lanvin flats.  Having a little bit wider foot you might do best in a 40.  I would think a 39.5 or 40 would fit though, but 40 might be a little bit more comfortable.


----------



## ldp

As some of you know, I worship at the site of Ped Shoes. Well, I just found another reason to like them: the new "Sweet Treat" secret feature! Although it doesn't seem to work on the site's first page, on every other page when you mouse over "Be Sweet to your Feet" in the upper right corner, it switches to "Sweet Treat," which you can click to reach a shoe that's 20% off that week--but only if you reach it through clicking "Sweet Treat." Ped's planning to change the "treat" shoe every week. How cool is that? I love a surprise discount! Check it out!! This week's special is the oh-so-funky Sin Boot:


----------



## Malaya

I went to saks in NY and they were presaling a lot of shoes including louboutins they are already up on the website


----------



## b00mbaka

Tons of goodies:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...lter2Type=&filter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=


----------



## MonAmie

Black Lanvin flats in size 40.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220310111296


----------



## kimroddy

Hello friends,

I`m looking for nice  beach wedding shoes and i could not find the best one, please help me in finding the best one suiting my beach theme wedding.



Regards,
kimroddy


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/675-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Swarovski-crystal-pumps-shoes-39-9_W0QQitemZ300273663138QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300273663138&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Manolo Raspberry Shantung Sedarabys, $175!!!!!!!!  They are used so I would ask for more pics before buying but MAN WHAT A STEAL!!!


----------



## villagegirl

Moschino flat boots
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=330286541468


----------



## maniacalmollie

Sale on a number of Louboutin styles:

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutin-2.aspx 

Good shop in Charlotte, NC South Park Mall.


----------



## boostie218

hey guys, macy's is having a sale on some of their frye boots online... i got these, which retail for $350.... for $150 after 50% off and using a 20% off coupon code....!!


----------



## maniacalmollie

Good prices on Lanvin Ballet flats at Kirna Zabete:

www.kirnazabete.com

Patent, suede, leopard, satin, assorted sizes


----------



## ahertz

Bummer, none in my size. Good price on the boots, too!


----------



## luckygirl83

I just received my flats from them today. There was a free shipping promo a few days ago. The suede ones are so soft and buttery; they have taken the place of my revas for comfy and chic shoes. The email correspondence I had with the CS was wonderful. Their return policy is good too, not final sale (though the buttery soft leather and the $260 price convinced me to lock it in my closet!).


----------



## rdgldy

I got one patent and one suede-they honored a further reduced price to my initial sale purchase (which hadn't shipped yet) so I am quite pleased. They were very nice to deal with as well.


----------



## authenticplease

My Saks SA has these on hold for me....if anyone is interested please PM me and I will give you his contact info. If you know who he is, then please let me know you are taking them so I can mark them off of my list. 

Dior silver cap toe in 7 & 7.5 down to $234.
Valentino in 6.5 down to $208.


----------



## authenticplease

Hi again....my SA just let me know he has these available.....LMK if you are interested....just PM me but if you already have his contact info then LMK you are taking them so I can mark them off my list!  Everything is 70% off.

Chanel cap toe slingbacks in burgundy/grey 39
MiuMiu Jewel toe flat in metallic grey with peep toe 39
Dior Mule in Gold with D ring 36
CL Sharka 70 in magenta 36.5
CL yoyospina 100 black patent 38
CL padrino 70 patent calf burgundy bootie 37
CL gattica in metallic gray 40
Gucci Scmosciato Dapple(pebble brn color) with brass button pump 7B

Anyone interested?


----------



## chodessa

boostie218 said:


> hey guys, macy's is having a sale on some of their frye boots online... i got these, which retail for $350.... for $150 after 50% off and using a 20% off coupon code....!!



Awesome!!
Those are HOT!!


----------



## Malaya

I dont know if anyone has posted this yet but barneys has the new YSL pumps on sale for $479 grab these!!
http://www.barneys.com/Tribute Pump/151295231,default,pd.html


----------



## designermummy

truereason03

This seller has some good shoes listed if you have small feet!


----------



## MonAmie

Quilted MJ flats!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220326501767


----------



## TresChic35

oh good grief!


----------



## Milana

manolo blahnik raspberry sedaraby (the silk, NOT satin material) are on sale at the nordstroms in garden city, ny.
price - $399
sizes - 36, 40, 41 
hurry!


----------



## goodmornin

NM Sale on right now!!!!
Buy two things - get 30% off sale!

Some good CLs, Manolos, Prada's up there..


----------



## Drdolphin

Thanks for the heads up!  I've been wanting these.  I wonder if they can find my size at another store.


----------



## stevenash

Oh, I hate to see this.  I have this shoe, size 40, and I paid full price at Neiman Marcus.  *sigh*


----------



## ap.

Thanks to this post, I got my Lanvin flats for $212 at KirnaZabete.com last night.  I went back today to get another pair and they are >$260 and sold out of my size.  I must have lucked into an additional discount.


----------



## Milana

^ i know what you mean stevenash.. i hate when i see shoes i paid in full for go on sale.  i didn't think these would go on sale!


----------



## plumaplomb

i really wish saks would clean up their shoe section so i didn't get my hopes dashed every time i clicked on something and it was sold out...


----------



## dreamdoll

maniacalmollie said:


> Good prices on Lanvin Ballet flats at Kirna Zabete:
> 
> www.kirnazabete.com
> 
> Patent, suede, leopard, satin, assorted sizes


 
Thanks for the heads up!  I was too late to get the leopards which I really wanted, but managed to get the patents in my size - can't wait!!


----------



## Speedah

This ends within the next half hour but it's a smokin deal! Wish they were my size!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290282875389&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Just posted. Wish they were my size too. :-/


----------



## stylelaw

any good sales for lanvins? preferably in black size 8-8.5. Thanks!


----------



## Pishi

Rupert Sanderson online 30% off... http://www.rupertsanderson.co.uk/

Have to pay shipping 50 pounds outside of the UK, and I'm not sure about customs issues.


----------



## plumaplomb

i don't know if anyone is interested in nine west, charles david, bandolino, ralph lauren, etc brands but they're having a big sale over at amazon.com with $20 back on $125 worth of purchases. most shoes are marked down 50% or more. i just bought 2 pairs for $25....


----------



## HauteMama

I had been longing for Frye Rachael sandals last summer, but wasn't prepared to spend so much on them. I just found them on azshoe.com (sold through Amazon, though) for $37.08, while Zappos still has them at $120. I received them in two days, and they are fantastic! It sure pays to wait for the off season!


----------



## nanette0269

thanks for the tip...just picked up two pairs of frye sandals for $71 total!


----------



## authenticplease

Ok, two more pairs of shoes on hold for me...PM me for SA info. Both are 70% off.

Chanel white cap toe blk patent slingback 38
GZ drk grey patent 40
CL Scissor Girl in Red Satin 37.5


----------



## ldp

Just got an e-mail from Ped Shoes announcing all full-price shoes (and bags!!!) will receive a 25% discount when "Holiday 2008" is entered in the box on the last page of checkout! I live for Ped Shoes, so that message made me one happy elf! Here are the the little Cydwoq ankle boots that just might come my way as a result:
pedshoes.com/images/colors/1141/main.jpg
I love, love, love the olive green color combined with that little gold heel! (Oops, well, it looks like the image link is broken--oh well, you can see them for yourself at the site...)


----------



## pursemania

ldp said:


> Just got an e-mail from Ped Shoes announcing all full-price shoes (and bags!!!) will receive a 25% discount when "Holiday 2008" is entered in the box on the last page of checkout! I live for Ped Shoes, so that message made me one happy elf! Here are the the little Cydwoq ankle boots that just might come my way as a result:
> pedshoes.com/images/colors/1141/main.jpg
> I love, love, love the olive green color combined with that little gold heel! (Oops, well, it looks like the image link is broken--oh well, you can see them for yourself at the site...)




Thanks so much, *ldp* - I have been lusting after a pair of boots for a while and the 20% makes a difference!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Hi Ladies - My SA from Saks called me & got a return of these JC boots in a 39.5 - PM me if your interested!  Jimmy Choo Helena Boots

http://www.stylefeeder.com/i/wrqr8hz...nt-Short-Boots


 Theyre $298 reg $995


----------



## ima devine

some great blahniks on sale at
www.ultimo.com
many for 199 and coupon HH08 gets additional 25% off thru 12/31


----------



## authenticplease

These are on hold with my SA at SAKS. Please PM me for contact info.

Chanel booties blk patent w/grey cap toe 37.5 & 39.5 
MB blk patent pumps(2"heel) 39.5
JC leopard pump 39.5
GZ Brown Python pumps 39


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Jimmy Choo, size 36, $359.99


----------



## more_CHOOS

Jimmy Choo Peony boots on sale at Saks for 60% off!!!  Call Gilberto at Saks in Chicago.  The number to S5A in Chicago is 312.944.6500, or you can email him at Gilberto_sanchez@s5a.com!  He is SUPER SUPER sweet and always so helpful!!!!


----------



## CleoCouture

A gorgeous pair of Just Cavalli blue satin sandals size 37 (saddly not my size!) originally priced $545...now $163!!!!!!!

check em out:
http://www.djpremium.com/shop/G4-V7...n-peep-toe-high-heel-w-jc-logo-nameplate.html


----------



## fabulite

I just ordered these Charles Davids on overstock for 42.99!!!  I love a good deal!!!


----------



## Milana

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540768

manolo blahnik sting ray sandal size 38


----------



## MBKitty

ima devine said:


> some great blahniks on sale at
> www.ultimo.com
> many for 199 and coupon HH08 gets additional 25% off thru 12/31


 
Thank you for this tip! I ordered the silver Prisca sandals for myself and the black satin Tristonedo d'orsays for a friend.  Total was $462!!!!


----------



## smvida

MJ Patent Leather Mouse Flats for $149!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230763458634


----------



## ima devine

they just added a 36.5 pair of jeweled diora manolos for $299 plus 25% off with HH08 code
http://www.ultimo.com/product.asp?lt=c&catid=10841&pfid=ULT00515

added some other shoes but this is the best, wish it was my size


----------



## MBKitty

MBKitty said:


> Thank you for this tip! I ordered the silver Prisca sandals for myself and the black satin Tristonedo d'orsays for a friend. Total was $462!!!!


 
Will only be getting the prisca sandals as the tristonedo turned out to not be available in friend's size...still a steal at only $231 including shipping!


----------



## rdgldy

Lanvin pony ballerina flats
http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1481
$224, sizes 37, 39.5


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

manolo, 5.5, $300 - cute!


----------



## charmingsam

Just got an email from DSW;  $29.95 flats with free shipping.  http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/index.jsp?cm_mmc=emmkt-_-090108_flats-_-V02-_-bdy


----------



## peachi521

*Miu Miu* platform clogs/sandals, size 8, *$200*:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/985552126.html

*Giuseppe Zanotti* d'Orsay heels, size 8, *$250*:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/clo/982775354.html
Giuseppe Zanotti pink sandals, size 9,* $200*:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/clo/984365258.html

*Sergio Rossi* black heels, size 7, *$175*:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/985574197.html
*Sergio Rossi* reddish boots, size 9, *$350*:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/clo/983921929.html
*Sergio Rossi* gray slingbacks, size 8.5, *$150*:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/977693274.html


----------



## ima devine

manolo blahnik mlardi mary janes
http://www.ultimo.com/product.asp?lt=c&catid=10841&pfid=ULT00056

$299 -20% with coupon NY09


----------



## smvida

*matisse* rancher boots, size 8.5
http://cottonisland.com/products/Rancher_Boot_in_Brown-1054-0.html

$106


----------



## frzsri

mytheresa has a sale on a few Lanvin flats.

METALLIC BALLERINAS gold sizes 35, 35.5, 36.5 to 40.5 187 pds
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5226

LEATHER BALLERINAS ink blue and chocolate various sizes 192 pds
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5221
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5219

GREEN PATENT LEATHER BALLERINAS sizes 36 and 37.5 175 pds
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4400

FLOWER DETAIL BALLERINA black and taupe various sizes 210 pds
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4998
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4995

Happy Shopping!


----------



## pursemania

*frzsri *- thanks ^^ just bought the taupe with flowers!  Adorable!  Great price even with international shipping to US!


----------



## carolly88

Hey Ladies,

I just found this in AM NY today, and thought I'd pass it along to everyone!

12th Annual NY City Shoe-Inn Warehouse Sale!! 2 Days!

Includes Tory Burch, Marc Jacobs, Donald J. Pliner, Stuart Weitzman, Uggs, Zalo, Kors, Stella McCartney, BURBERRY, Chloe, Celine, Michael Kors, Aquatilla, Juicy Couture, Ralph Lauren, Emilio Pucci, Roberto del Carlo, Frye, Matt Bernson, Andre Assous, Steve Madden, Adidas, Sam Edleman, Paul Mayer, Jessica Simpson, Calvin Klein, Converse, Lilly Pulitzer, Bernardo, Kate Spade, Anne Klein, DKNY, Beverly FeldmanAsh, Boem, Dani Black, Tecnica, Moschino, Polini, Cynthia Rowley, Fit Flops, Robert Clergerie PLUS Weatherproof boots & our European designers!

ALL SHOES $19.99-$74.99
ALL BOOTIES AND BOOTS $34.99-$99.99
(VALUES up to $1250)

Thursday January 15- Friday January 16
9-7 daily

Manhattan Center Studio
Hammerstein Ballroom
311 West 34th Street between 8th and 9th ave

They take Amex, visa, mc, discover, and debit!


I'm DEFINITELY gonna go...i want some burberry!!


----------



## Alyana

OMG. 
If it werent so cold out, and if I werent sick, I would be ALL over this. ugh. so mad. 
Tell us what you got when you go!!!!


----------



## omnivore

Chanel white camelia sandals 37. Wish they are in my size. Please let me know if you see these in 37.5 or 38. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260336693098


----------



## plumaplomb

^ those are so pretty! hope a tpfer got them!!


----------



## ChilliSorbet

Manolo Blahnik Butterflobo in pristine condition size 9 (39EU)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320333998543


----------



## authenticplease

My SA has on hold for me the following(the bags are left from yesterday by TPF ladies who called saying they wanted them but later changed their minds. Please only say you are taking them IF you actually intend to purchase them.....my SA helps us out alot and I don't want him to get frustrated with us!) All are 80% off

MB pumps in 37 and 37.5
D&G Miss Curly taupe leather bag with silver hardware down to $438.
Gucci hysteria magenta python clutch orginally $2600 down to $518


----------



## authenticplease

Ok, lots of CL deals on hold with my SA....PM me for his contact info OR if you know who he is, just post that you have taken something so he doesn't get bombarded. 

All items are 80% off of retail!

CL Brettelle in gold 36
CL leopard Yoyo spina patent in 37.5
CL python sandal in 39
Chanel 38.5
Chanel 39.5

And this D & G Miss Curly Bag in Yummy soft taupe leather for $438

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/600/0392/0460003923841/0460003923841R_300x400.jpg


----------



## authenticplease

Also these......

Chanel 39.5
Chanel 39
Chanel 40

They are listed in order of photos.....only the one size for each shoe....


----------



## plumaplomb

^ gah!!!! I wish that middle chanel were in my size....... I have been looking for those ...........


----------



## clop

Hi,  I stopped by NM Natick, and they had two pairs of sale Chanel shoes in size 36.5  Dk green chunky slingback with black cap toe White ankle bootie with black cap toe, black buttons  I tried finding pics to no avail.  A SA will be able to better describe them.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Snagged those pythons....thanks so much Denise!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Anns Fabulous Finds has a pair of Dior Metallic Stone Extreme Cutout Sandals Size 38 for $725 if you are looking of these

http://annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/...an_dior/metallic_stone_extreme_cutout_sandals


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Chanel Rue Cambon Mules Size 41 $300.00
http://annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/17515

Chanel White Slides Size 40  $98.00
http://annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/shoes/white_slides

Chanel sandals with scarf ties. Size 38. $400.00
http://annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/shoes/light_beige_sandals

Chanel Black & Tan wedges. Size 41. $450.00
http://annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/shoes/black_and_tan_wedge_slide

Chanel Blush Mary Janes with Camilla. Size 40. $445.50
http://annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chanel/shoes/blush_mary_jane_sandals


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Lanvin Black Ballerina Flats - Brand new - Size 36.5  $403.75
http://annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/12600


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731

manolo black satin mules with bow 35


----------



## goashleygo

NM just added a bunch more manolos to their sale..

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?N=381


----------



## IStuckACello

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you know on Feb. 12 at Racks participating in the designer event that there should be shipments of designer shoes. Stores aren't allowed to put out the shoes until then. A few of the designers available (in misc. styles and sizes, you know how the Rack is) include Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Lanvin, Marni, Dolce & Gabbana, Prada, Gucci, Burberry, Tory Burch, Miu Miu, Christian Dior, Tods and some other brands that I'm not familiar with. Sizes 39 and 40 may have better luck imo.
Most of these are what are left over and shipped from the main stores.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Betsey Johnson, Michael Kors, Marciano, Cole Haan all an extra 20% off.


My favorite of the sale Betsey Johnson Gladiators OMG These are so hot!!!
$119.99 plus an extra 20% off.


----------



## IStuckACello

Some more brands that I just remembered: Dries van Noten (sp? sorry not too familiar with the brand), Fendi, Nina Ricci and Pierre Hardy.


----------



## more_CHOOS

additional 50% off sale with code *SUPER* at Ultimo.com

Some MB for only $100-150 with the code!!!

http://www.ultimo.com/category.asp?lt=c&catid=10841&pindex=all


----------



## ldp

Ped Shoes just marked down a lot of their winter sale prices making the deals very tempting. Personally, I'm drooling over this gorgeous green boot by NDC:







It's now down to $289 from $578. I may have to take the plunge.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks for the info -- NR is one of my favorite stores!


----------



## bedhead

Do you know which stores will be participating? The only designer events I see on the website are in January and don't mention shoes. I love Dries Van Noten shoes so I'm especially interested in finding the participating stores and checking this sale out!


----------



## Shasta

Great info, thank you!


----------



## IStuckACello

I'm really not sure which stores are, if you're near a store that has the bi-annual Designer Event then they are probably participating. Colma started taking pre-select orders (where you pick the shoes then give them your credit info and they charge it on the 12th). However, you should call ahead to make sure they're doing the pre-select process before you head over as it gets a bit chaotic. Hopefully you guys find some good stuff! This is the biggest selection of designer shoes I've seen.


----------



## IStuckACello

And btw, designer shoes mostly range between $100+ to around $300, boots priced up to $400 I believe. NR has some of the best prices around just difficult to be there at the right time!


----------



## samhainophobia

Repetto, burgundy flat with suede toecap (super cute), size 37, $52 (!!!) at shopzoeonline.com -- http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=18406&category_id=395

Ridiculous price.  Go get them .

re: sizing -- I'm a US 6, and my Repetto BB flats are a 37.  They are slightly too large, but fit with Dr. Scholl's for Her gel insoles and Foot Petals heel grips.  A 36.5 would have been perfect...so I think a 37 in Repetto is a US 6.5 (contrary to Kirna Zabete's claims ).


----------



## hindelicious

Please read our rules before you post on tPF again.
Thanks


----------



## plumaplomb

^ they're really pretty but i don't think you can sell on TPF...


----------



## Speedah

^^ No, you can't post your own listings. It's in the rules when you sign up.


----------



## plumaplomb

ldp said:


> Ped Shoes just marked down a lot of their winter sale prices making the deals very tempting. Personally, I'm drooling over this gorgeous green boot by NDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now down to $289 from $578. I may have to take the plunge.


wow i love the color and height. looks like it doesn't zip all the way to the top though... never seen that in a boot before. is it comfortable, you think?


----------



## samhainophobia

Lanvin patent ballet flats on Yoox in sizes "6" (36) and "7" (37) -- yellow (6 and 7), red (7), and black (6).  $268.

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=44138932&TP=11227

They also have the "mary jane" ones with the little strap across the foot and the pearl button.  Black, tan, and white.  Pretty good run of sizes in black.  $278.  

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=...ogle_usa&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=catalogo


----------



## ZoeyZoo

plumaplomb said:


> wow i love the color and height. looks like it doesn't zip all the way to the top though... never seen that in a boot before. is it comfortable, you think?


 
I had a boot before with a similar zipper (not that brand). It was a little difficult to get on and off but comfortable.


----------



## smvida

Nordstrom Rack in Washington (Factoria) had some CL Sigourney booties in teal, miu miu sequin mary jane sandal and lace-up boots!  I can't recall prices as I was on a mission to buy denim, but you can call them (425) 746-7200


----------



## smvida

The Rack in Washington (Factoria) also had a few styles of Manolos.  One I know for certain was a flat in leopard.  The max price I remember for any of the shoes mentioned was $399 (prob the miu miu flat lace-up boot); def better than the dept. stores!


----------



## peachi521

Some Cool Ebay Finds : 

Giuseppe Zanotti Jeweled Heels, sz 8, NIB, starting bid $0.99 w/no reserve: GZ Heels
Giuseppe Zanotti Black Slingbacks, sz 8.5, used, starting bid $0.99 w/no reserve: GZ Slingbacks
Frye Brown Riding Boots, sz 7.5, used, starting bid $0.99 w/no reserve: Frye Boots
Steven by Steve Madden Gold Glittery Stiletto pumps, sz 8,NWoB, starting bid $0.99 w/no reserve: Steven Pumps
Report Signature Dita Pumps, sz 9, NIB, starting bid $70 or BIN for $90: Report Pumps


----------



## peachi521

NIB Loeffler Randall Emmy Boot in Olive, size 38, starting bid $195 or BIN $295:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Loeffler-Ra...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## b00mbaka

Can someone PLEASE get these gorgeous YSLs and put me out of my misery!

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product10.html


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

b00mbaka said:


> Can someone PLEASE get these gorgeous YSLs and put me out of my misery!
> 
> http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product10.html




I would in a heartbeat if they were my size!


----------



## b00mbaka

Maybe they won't be too large! Buy, try them, then return them if they don't fit!


----------



## peachi521

Crazy prices!

Lanvin flats, sz 38, green, $125: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110351659438

CL Fabric Pump, sz 38, $150 or BO: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

Stella McCartney Suede (Faux) Boots, BIN $200 or BO, sz 37.5: http://cgi.ebay.com/Current-Season-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ChilliSorbet

Roberto Cavalli Sandals in size 10.5US or 8UK http://www.clothesagency.com/clothes.php?page=item&itemID=25567


----------



## amymin

These have been my dream shoe for the last 6 years. I bought them and did a charge send only to get refunded when they could only find one shoe. 

Someone has to buy them, because they aren't my size!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Marc-Jacobs...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sugarz6

winknyc.com with code luckybreaks13, gives 25% off, code CSS8 (only if you are a new customer) gives 30% off


----------



## shoogrrl

Lanvin fans out there... grab them quick!  Only $159!

2 pairs of suede Lanvin ballet flats back on sale on Kirna Zabete:

Dark Army in Size 10

Brown in Size 6.5


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

b00mbaka said:


> Can someone PLEASE get these gorgeous YSLs and put me out of my misery!
> 
> http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product10.html



Dang, they're not my size!


----------



## plumaplomb

I'm a 6.5 but I don't like BROWN??


----------



## peachi521

YSL Snakeskin platform pumps, $95, size 39.5 (seller says they fit like a 9): http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Yves-S...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

Dolce & Gabbana gold platforms, $45, no size listed but probably a 39: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dolce-and-Gabba...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## les.nympheas

plumaplomb said:


> I'm a 6.5 but I don't like BROWN??


 

It's only about $30 to dye them at the cobblers....?


----------



## b00mbaka

Sinful Indulgences said:


> Dang, they're not my size!


 
What about these: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-DEP-RED-PAT...QQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## b00mbaka

Slightly worn black Manolo Blahnik's Size 39.5
BIN $103.20





http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Shoes-Peep-Toe-Pumps-645-Sz-39-5_W0QQitemZ350169168312QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350169168312&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laxnyvr

***CUSP***

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subcategory.aspx?folderId=/shoponline/sale/accessories

Tory Burch patent trim bootie - size 5 - $195

Michael Kors zebra print hair calf pump - sizes 7 and 7.5 - $114

Cynthia Vincent riding boot - size 6.5 - $202

LAMB cap toe platform bootie - size 7.5 - $234

Sam Edelman pearlized patent ballerina flats - sizes 6 and 7.5 - $47

Tory Burch side zip croc embossed bootie - sizes 10 and 10.5 - $177

*MANOLO BLAHNIK satin buckle pump in green - sizes 7.5 and 8.5 - $362*

Tory Burch cut out suede bootie - size 6.5 - $202

Sam Edelman suede bootie - size 7.5 - $71


----------



## popcorn_blossom

i believe there's a sale at Neiman Marcus that started yesterday. I also have a friend who works there. i was able to get the Gucci Sunset Guccissima's for $281


----------



## LVLV

Have a look at : 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/samnthascloset2/items/Gently_Used_Auth_Louis_Vuitton_Papillion_26_OBO


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ that's a purse?  This is a shoe forum, lol!


----------



## LVLV

Sorry .. wrong post
I would like to post this: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/last...hanel_Camelia_Jelly_Sandals_sz_39_fits_38_TPF


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Sorry to keep criticizing your posts but that's $55 above retail.  Those are still available through places like Saks for retail cost.


----------



## peachi521

Manolo Black Leather heels, NWOB, L 37/R 37.5, BIN $150: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Miu Miu Red Patent Peep Toe heels, NWOB, L 39/R 39.5, BIN $89.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MIU-M...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Miu Miu Crystal Ballet Flats, 37.5, BIN $99.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-Leather...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## LVLV

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ Sorry to keep criticizing your posts but that's $55 above retail. Those are still available through places like Saks for retail cost.


 So do you know how much is it in Chanel boutique?


----------



## meggyg8r

LVLV said:


> So do you know how much is it in Chanel boutique?


 
I would think the same price as at Saks--$345.


----------



## LVLV

meggyg8r said:


> I would think the same price as at Saks--$345.


 Thanx so much.. I had search Saks website but cant find any chanel shoes..


----------



## meggyg8r

yeah most sites don't sell Chanel online.. actually I can't think of any that actually do.  If you're in the US my Sales Associate at Saks found me a pair and I could give you her email to see if she can find you a pair as well.  Which shoes are you looking for?


----------



## evilvietgirl

*WOW this is crazy*

Pierre Hardy 3" sz 37 EURO purple suede heels *BIN is at $50 w/ free shipping, *and I think this is a recent style too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pierre-Hardy-pu...4953060QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem

Someone get it! I would, but they're not my size


----------



## Lolofalana

Tory Burch shoes on sale at Gilt today, 3/10 @ 9 am (pacific)

www.gilt.com

go, go, go!!!


----------



## sneezz

Lanvin black leather ballet flats bow with crystals NEW! size 38 $450 HTF, I think..

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_ballerina_shoes

in brown too!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/brown_ballerina_shoes


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nordstrom.com ~ 

*Free Standard Shipping on entire order with any pair of shoes ends April 13, 2009, end of day

Enter code shoes at checkout


----------



## thisfool

YSL Nicole laminato size 6 bin $299 or best offer:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Yves-Saint-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

C&C California Shoes, size 8.5, starting bid $0.99


----------



## peachi521

Sigerson Morrison Gold Weave Ballet Flatsizes 39.5 and 40, $139.50: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=1925&sid=178&pid=


----------



## peachi521

C Label Pink Studded heels size 38.5, starting bid $19.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/C-LABEL-PINK-MA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## VPT

Cloggens on clearance sale 70% off here http://newcloggens.com/

They're like Crocs but more comfy, look more presentable and fit women better. You'll love them if you have swollen pregnancy feet


----------



## peachi521

Seller Linda's Stuff has Giuseppe Zanotti's for low prices!  $59.00 for both of these, size 38: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIUSEPPE-ZANOTT...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## plumaplomb

^the first pair is so adorable! I love the unusual heels on them, and the bows are a nice touch.


----------



## clop

Hi, found these at the Nordstrom Rack in MA (links are to pics of shoes)  

Burberry Satin & Crystal Flats $199 then 35% off - Pewter, Red http://cgi.ebay.com/BURBERRY-SATIN-%26-SWOROVSKI-CRYSTAL-BALLET-FLATS...  

Burberry Quilted Buckle Flats $199 then 35% off - Pewter sz9, Nova Check sz 8.5 http://cgi.ebay.com/$695-BURBERRY-quilted-leather-buckle-flat-shoes-3...  

Coach Velvet Noel Flats $79.99 then 50% off - Red sz8, 8.5, 9 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001C4R95C/ref=asc_df_B001C4R95C751219/?tag=...  

Sigerson Morrison Patent Bow Flat $129.99, Black sz 9, 8.5 http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=7857!SIG&csurl=%2Fista...


----------



## gagaforgucci

My personal shopper has some awesome shoes for sale Cleaning out for new season.. not my size though...I wish i had the closet space!!!! Any way shes very nice all authentic and I got some of my chloe pieces from her.
Sergio Rossi Boutique, Gucci, Vintage dolce and gabbana, Alexander McQueen Size 36 1/2 euro and U.S. 6 1/2 - 7.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/clo/1090189274.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/clo/1090192035.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/clo/1090187620.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/clo/1090182923.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/clo/1090179712.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/clo/1090177859.html


----------



## plumaplomb

^ all deleted by its author..... guess they all sold!!


----------



## peachi521

plumaplomb said:


> ^the first pair is so adorable! I love the unusual heels on them, and the bows are a nice touch.



Strangely enough the seller relisted them even though they sold... strange! Starting bid $59 or BIN $99: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIUSEPPE-ZANOTT...sidZp1713.m153.l1262?_trksid=p1713.m153.l1262


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Ebay seller rentmeahandbag has marked their shoes 75% off.

http://stores.ebay.com/RentMeAHandbag_Womens-Shoes_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ256997012QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## peachi521

Burberry black patent peep-toe slingbacks, size 38.5, starting bid $199 or BIN for $275: http://cgi.ebay.com/Burberry-Black-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## chanell0ve

cute boots http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## peachi521

NIB Calvin Klein black and white pumps size 9, BIN $75 or BO: http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270367717508


----------



## natalie_palm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170315823366


----------



## Chins4

Gucci Corset Sandals - no reserve 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gucci-lime-gr...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

Why aren't these my size??  YSL boots, size 40, $200 or BO: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thedesignerswapshop/items/YSL_Boot

Manolo Blahnik slingbacks, size 39.5, $175 or BO: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thedesignerswapshop/items/Manolo_Blahnik_Gold_Leather_Slingback

Miu Miu Sandals, size 38.5, $150 or BO: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thedesignerswapshop/items/Manolo_Blahnik_Gold_Leather_Slingback

Stuart Weitzman, Purple Suede Bootie, size 38.5 $200 or BO: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thedesignerswapshop/items/Stuart_Weitzman_Purple_Suede

Lanvin sandals, size 10, $275 or BO: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thed...in_Silver_Cone_Heel_Multi_Strap_Silver_Sandal

Seller has many... many... more shoes in different sizes & styles for great BIN or BO prices: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thedesignerswapshop


----------



## peachi521

Giambattista Valli platform heels in bone suede, size 39, only $149 with 2.5 hours left to bid!!  http://cgi.ebay.com/So-HOT-Bone-sue...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Blueberry12

Lace CL Pigalle-s:



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=250399341288


----------



## peachi521

sheesh what a crazy bargain: Loeffler Randall Elka boots in midnight purple, size 36, current bid is $6.01 with 1 day and 21 hours left!!!: http://cgi.ebay.com/Loeffler-Randal...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## sumnboutme

Lanvin Platforms US 6 
Ending in 5 hours!  Currently about $96

http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-PATENT-S...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## sumnboutme

Frye Veronica Harness Boots 8.5
BIN 180

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-FRYE-Veroni...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sumnboutme

Nicholas Kirkwood Wedges Size 40
BIN $67.99!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NICHOLAS-KIRKWO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

NIB Burberry peep-toe sandals, size 38.5, $215 or BO: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scobby99/items/Burberry_Black_Patent_Slingbacks


----------



## sunkist_baby

NIB Manolo Blahnnik black heels! 37.5 BN $225 or starting bid $160
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130297077058


----------



## millyshops

NIB ALAIA Size 39.5 Crazy BIN price ($159.99) and even crazier starting bidding price ($99)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270368500496&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123


----------



## sumnboutme

Nicholas Kirkwood 38.5 - BIN $299 GO, GO, GO

http://cgi.ebay.com/NICHOLAS-KIRKWO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## peachi521

New in Box, YSL Mary Jane Platform Pumps, size 37.5, BIN $245.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180343321377

Don't forget cashback!


----------



## xiaohaishi

Lanvin
Metallic Ballet Flat - Gold $219.00

http://www.barneys.com/Metallic%20Ballet%20Flat/151105414,default,pd.html


----------



## chanell0ve

cute manolos NIB BIN for 365 http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-pink-suede-Dorsay-pump-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ220391054090QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220391054090&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rdgldy

not exactly a deal, but a fair price for black, size 39, $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-Black-Le...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## peachi521

relisted: NIB black and white calvin klein pumps, size 9, starting bid $0.99 or BIN $90: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=270371472365


----------



## peachi521

Miu Miu NWOB red patent peep toe L 39 R 39.5, BIN $89.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MIU-M...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

NWOB Miu Miu brown peep toe suede wedges size 8.5, BIN $90.00: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Miu-Miu-Br...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

EUC Miu Miu tan wedges size 39 current bid $18 or BIN for $100: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Miu-Miu-Pla...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

NWOB Miu Miu orange/beige wedges size 37.5 BIN $125: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Miu-Miu-Ita...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

EUC Miu Miu black patent peep toe pump size 39, BIN $150: http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-PRADA-BLACK...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

Sister "outlet" site to net-a-porter: http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Shoes?sortBy=price-asc


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Deals @ NM + Free shipping with code NMSHIP

Christian Louboutin Appollonia Padded Ankle Boot  SIZE 39
Original: $1,520.00    NOW: $684.00


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Prada Slingback Pump in Bronze Size 40.5 only
Original: $640.00 NOW: $288.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737


Dolce & Gabbana Pointed-Toe Oxford Bootie Size 36.5 only
Original: $850.00 NOW: $383.00 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737


Prada Suede Bootie - Sizes 41 & 42 only
Original: $595.00 NOW: $268.00 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737

Manolo Blahnik  Ankle-Wrap Sequined Sandal

Original: $675.00 NOW: $304.00 
Gold size 40

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Found some more NM deals

Tory Burch Reva Ballerina 
Original: $195.00 
NOW: $88.00 
Size 36 in Hunter Green only
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat8840736cat21670731cat21660742


Tory Burch Alexandria Moccasin 
Original: $275.00 NOW: $124.00
Size 8.5 only
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat8840736cat21670731cat21660742

Michael by Michael Kors Alexandra Suede Driver 
Original: $98.00 NOW: $44.00
Size 38.5 in black only
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat8840736cat21590731cat21530740


Kors Michael Kors Apres Patent Wedge Boot 
Original: $455.00 NOW: $205.00
Size 7 in Olive only
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat8840736cat21590731cat21530740


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Burberry  Logo Plaque Boot

Original: $650.00   NOW: $293.00 
Size 38.5 (8.5) only
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat8840736cat21590731cat21530746


Yes, I am stalking NM several times a day for newly added sale stuff! lol


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Manolo Blahnik Cutout Pump - Purple
Original: $995.00 NOW: $448.00 
Size Size 38.5 (8.5) only
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat8840736cat21590731cat21530738


----------



## natalie_palm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=170321014951

*NIB UGG Classic Cardy Crochet Boots, Brown Stout, Sz 7*


----------



## plumaplomb

We appreciate it palmbeachdiva!!


----------



## archygirl

Bob Ellis Shoes in Charlotte NC has all of their stock on sale, 20% including Christian Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, MBs etc....and they ship


----------



## pursemania

^^ Is there a coupon code?  (Bob Ellis)
TIA!


----------



## cynth

Thank you palmbeachdiva!


----------



## nycgirl191

Just got a pair of YSL sandals (the gold ones) for $160.99 due to the 30% off promotion that *ends today* at Off Saks.  These are the pairs my SA pulled for me to see in my size, 36.5 (I told him which brands I liked).  He's down in San Antonio and will ship ($10), no tax.  I am trying to be good, so did not pick up the white patent Pradas which are really so so cute at $160.  Anyway, if you want to give him a call, just let him know you're looking at the picture Tina sent you (just so he knows)!  210-641-8299

"30% off all shoes   Gold/bronze Miu Miu come out to $71.99  White Prada $160.99  Bronze copper YSL $160.99  Leopard YSL $118.99  Gold Valentino $146.99  These are the prices after the 30% off"


----------



## ladystara

Oh wow!  Does your SA have other sizes available also?


----------



## nycgirl191

I honestly don't know, but I can't imagine they only came in 36.5!  There might even be a better selection for other sizes.  If you know what you want (or what brand you like), it's worth giving him a call-- he's fantastic.


----------



## vlore

*Jimmy Choo North sandals* in several sizes
http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Authentic-Ji...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

*YSL Emma pumps *in sizes 36.5, 38, 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Auth-YSL-Yve...idZp1742.m153.l1262QQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## ladystara

nycgirl191 said:


> I honestly don't know, but I can't imagine they only came in 36.5! There might even be a better selection for other sizes. If you know what you want (or what brand you like), it's worth giving him a call-- he's fantastic.


 
Thanks!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Prada Decollete Wavy-Stripe Pump 
Original: $590.00  NOW: $266.00 
Size 41 / 11
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat6000734cat19000749


----------



## motinha

Hey you all!

Sorry for not adding any real content, I'm just posting to take advantage othe "notification feature".


----------



## sara999

beautiful hermes wedges
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320363617337

prada wedges (so summer!)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320363619539

NIB choos!!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320363629650


----------



## pinkmonique73

Gucci Corset Black 9.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Satin-Gucci-Corset-Shoes-BNIB-EU39-5-UK6-5-US9-5_W0QQitemZ180349886588QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180349886588&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A11%7C294%3A50


----------



## willwork4shoes

Gorgeous Gucci Satin Ballerina shoes from Tom Ford, 250 or b/o:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Absolutely-Stun...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ellie Mae

*Brown/Camel PRADA Platform Sandals* 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angelsandsome/items/AUTHENTIC_PRADA_PLATFORM_SANDALS_8__8_5__9__9_5


----------



## GailGal

This is a category sale and not a specific shoe so hopefully that's ok.

Piperlime is offering 20% off espadrilles with a coupon code. I have the details on my blog: http://discounteddesignershoes.com/espadrilles-sale-piperlime/


----------



## b00mbaka

Someone please get these gorgy McQueens (size 39):
http://cgi.ebay.com/1230-new-alexan...6QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^love those Boom, wish they were my size!

Brian Atwood 5 strap heels (thanks for posting about them Foxycleopatra, now I have a new lemming, unfortunately these are not my size.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALAIA-NEW-LEATHER-ORIGINAL-SHOE-HEEL-BOX-W%2F-DUST-COVER_W0QQitemZ150341995926QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090428?IMSfp=TL090428131010r19550


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Gucci Diana Bootie in cocoaOriginal: $1,150.00  NOW: $518.00 
Size 40.5/10.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ET1.jhtml%3FNo%3D40%26N%3D4294966940%26st%3Ds


----------



## sara999

willwork4shoes said:


> ^^^^love those Boom, wish they were my size!
> 
> Brian Atwood 5 strap heels (thanks for posting about them Foxycleopatra, now I have a new lemming, unfortunately these are not my size.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALAIA-NEW-LEATH...temQQimsxZ20090428?IMSfp=TL090428131010r19550


ahem. that's an auction for an alaia shoebox


----------



## plumaplomb

^hehe


----------



## shuzgal




----------



## willwork4shoes

sara999 said:


> ahem. that's an auction for an alaia shoebox


 

Whoops, I don't know how I did that (we were talking about beautiful shoe boxes in a different thread)  These were the ones that I was shooting for (to post) and I think you won them!!!!  I'm so happy for you, they are gorgeous!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123&item=350195270670


----------



## sara999

willwork4shoes said:


> Whoops, I don't know how I did that (we were talking about beautiful shoe boxes in a different thread)  These were the ones that I was shooting for (to post) and I think you won them!!!!  I'm so happy for you, they are gorgeous!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123&item=350195270670


yay i know! and foxy authenticated them for me. i can't believe i got them for $202...that's just.....insanity! i'm so excited


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^^What an amazing deal Sara!!!!!   I'm so happy for that you were able to get them and at such a great price too  I'm glad that Foxy was able to put your mind at ease as well


----------



## M_Butterfly

Fantastic deal.. Love these!!


----------



## androsek

Marc Jacobs Ankle boots for £59!!!


http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=...iazione&utm_campaign=affiliazione_uk&TP=15199


Maroon colour - size UK6.
Got myself the grey ones ! Wonderful


----------



## annalysa

Giuseppe, Givenchy, and other shoes on dsw.com for $199 or less. Many sizes still available, plus free shipping!  Who would of thought DSW?


----------



## b00mbaka

I always forget about their luxury designer section. Thanks!


----------



## ShoeObsessed

Does anyone know if the Manolo bi-annual sale happened in NYC?  I had heard it was today, but just curious if anyone went....and of course if you got anything good! I'm so disappointed I wasn't able to get into the city...


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Why Why Why can't these be in my size?? These are gorgeous!

Fendi Peep-Toe T-Strap platforms - Size 39.5 only

Clearance $295

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...v%3Dlc%26N%3D4294952610%2B4294966940%26st%3Ds


----------



## GailGal

Tory Burch "Astor" Moccasins. $199. Lots of sizes but only two colors, Green and Watermellon.

http://discounteddesignershoes.com/discount-tory-burch-astor-flats/


----------



## dbeth

These Renee Caovilla shoes are at Nordstrom Rack in San Marcos, Ca. They are hot pink satin, size 6, for $309. Down from $975.  

They are gorgeous!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0441905452837


----------



## dbeth

These Jimmy Choo boots are at Mission Valley ( California) Nordstrom Rack for $195, in size 9. ( That's with an Extra 35% off boots.)  The color is a bright royal blue, not black.

http://www.jimmychoo.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=71855


----------



## dbeth

Oops, wrong post. Edited.


----------



## csre

someone should get these, such a pretty shoe!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angelsandsome/items/Chanel_Black_Patent_Heels_8_5__9__9_5

and from a lovely Tpfer too


----------



## foxycleopatra

Extremely HTF.....*ALAIA* gladiator patent sandals, sz 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-AUTH-ALAIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## regeens

YSL shoes on sale online at www.ysl.com.  You just need to be patient and go through each pair to find out which ones are on sale.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks!  I just purchased the Patent Sandal in Navy. So excited!


----------



## dbeth

bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks! I just purchased the Patent Sandal in Navy. So excited!


 

Love those!! And the color is gorgeous!

How did you purchase them?  When I go to the website, it just shows a row of shoes and I can click on each one. But no price comes up or there isn't a link to 'purchase' it.


----------



## bagladyseattle

dbeth, I followed "regeens" direction.  Go to www.ysl.com, click on online boutique, women, and then shoes.  You have to be patient and go through all the shoes because some are on sale and some are not.  Click on each shoes to give you price. 

Mine was on sale for $479.00, orginal was $795.00
Lot of sizes left.  Hurry!  Let us know what you'll buy.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Does anyone know if Nordstrom carry YSL?


----------



## Nita81

bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks!  I just purchased the Patent Sandal in Navy. So excited!


 
Those are pretty!!


----------



## yenanh00

bagladyseattle said:


> Does anyone know if Nordstrom carry YSL?



Downtown Seattle does


----------



## regeens

bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks! I just purchased the Patent Sandal in Navy. So excited!


 
Yey!  Congrats.  These are awesome shoes!


----------



## Pishi

Footcandy Shoes is having a reduction on some resort shoes, including CL, Manolo and Jimmy Choo

www.footcandyshoes.com


----------



## guccigal07

here is a great place to find good deals: http://www.buymae.com/


----------



## luciabugia

Anybody living or going to Dubai -  Manolo Boutique at The Dubai Mall is having sales up to 50%.


----------



## hannahsophia

Miu miu is on presale right now, at least 30% off... June 5th the sale starts! I presaled a pair of silver flats


----------



## more_CHOOS

Rene Caovilla sale 70% off!

http://www.renecaovilla.us/us/product_list.awp?P1=0&P2=SALES&P3=1


----------



## MBKitty

Pishi said:


> Footcandy Shoes is having a reduction on some resort shoes, including CL, Manolo and Jimmy Choo
> 
> www.footcandyshoes.com


 
Thank you for letting us know!  I bought a pair of shoes two days before the sale and I went back and saw that they were $280 less now! I wrote to customer service and didn't get a refund, but DID get $280 store credit! Yay!  I can buy a different pair of shoes later!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

There are some great deals on final clearance at eluxury.

Here a few 

Giuseppe Zanotti Tall Black Patent Boot size 38.5
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11992981
Was $1,250.00 SALE PRICE: $312.00

Dolce & Gabbana Flat Riding Boot sz 40.5
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11926474
Was $1,395 Now $349.00

Dolce & Gabbana - Bordeaux
Patent Buckled Tall Boot sz 40.5 & 41
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11926335
Was $1,650.00 Now $413.00

Dolce & Gabbana
Sweetheart Toe Tall Boot sz 36, 37, 38.5
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11853826
Was $1,375.00 Now $344.00

Dolce & Gabbana
Leather Cone Heel Pump sz 37.5
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11925738
Was $695.00 Now $174.00


----------



## authenticplease

Here are the Manolo styles on sale at SAKS ATL....PM me for SA details.
Hthumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=2&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03649.JPG
(142KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=3&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03650.JPG
(156KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=4&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03651.JPG
(143KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=5&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03652.JPG
(143KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=6&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03653.JPG
(149KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=7&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03654.JPG
(134KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=8&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03655.JPG
(131KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=9&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03656.JPG
(142KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=10&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03657.JPG
(152KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=11&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03658.JPG
(138KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=12&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03659.JPG
(138KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=13&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03660.JPG
(143KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=14&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03661.JPG
(143KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=15&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03662.JPG
(152KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=16&f=1119&fid=Inbox

DSC03663.JPG
(147KB)


----------



## mylilsnowy

authenticplease said:


> Here are the Manolo styles on sale at SAKS ATL....PM me for SA details.
> Hthumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=2&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03649.JPG
> (142KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=3&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03650.JPG
> (156KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=4&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03651.JPG
> (143KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=5&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03652.JPG
> (143KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=6&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03653.JPG
> (149KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=7&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03654.JPG
> (134KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=8&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03655.JPG
> (131KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=9&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03656.JPG
> (142KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=10&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03657.JPG
> (152KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=11&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03658.JPG
> (138KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=12&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03659.JPG
> (138KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=13&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03660.JPG
> (143KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=14&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03661.JPG
> (143KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=15&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03662.JPG
> (152KB)thumbp2.mail.vip.gq1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=18014402902761597&mid=AEMWw0MAAGyLShxZFQzaklDnrcI&partid=16&f=1119&fid=Inbox
> 
> DSC03663.JPG
> (147KB)



When i click on the link, the pic doesn't show up.


----------



## GailGal

64% off Kate Spade Blakely Slingback Pumps. These are really cute brown suede slingbacks with pink insoles and a 2.25" heel.


----------



## SARM4800

more_CHOOS said:


> Rene Caovilla sale 70% off!
> 
> http://www.renecaovilla.us/us/product_list.awp?P1=0&P2=SALES&P3=1


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Just spotted some excellent deals on stylebug.com
Christian Dior shoes are on clearance up to 71% off.
http://www.stylebug.com/ProductList.aspx?Category_ID=78

They also have a few Escada pumps, Versace evening shoes, a pair of Roberto Cavalli boots.


----------



## ldp

Just got Twittered that Ped Shoes has started its Summer Sale. I went to the site, and so far, they've marked down Chie Mihara, Coclico, Argila, Cordani, and Giraudon summer styles. Whoohoo! Here's the pair of Chie's I've wanted for MONTHS and which will now be mine:


----------



## coutureddd

tory burch reva in contrast logo patent $136.50
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...inkshareID=BolFSqx4S4U-b1S1YNetJi1fplkbpdbwXg


and i think you can pre-sale for the bloomies private sale and take an extra 25% off the shoe so the total would be $102.38


----------



## Chins4

Super cute Burberrys at over £100 off retail
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140327462847


----------



## glamourbebe

Lovely London Sole Ballerina Flats for a fraction of the retail price

http://cgi.ebay.com/London-Sole-Red-Glitter-Ballerina-Flats-Pirouette-38-7_W0QQitemZ250448961257QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item3a4febdee9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1205%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## bubbleloba

Ferragamo Varina (patent leather, including black) for $215 on Arthur Beren Web site
http://www.berenshoes.com/fa0665-blk-pt/p/FA0665_BLK_PT/

The black patent leather ones have size 8 and 8.5 in stock.


----------



## TaishasMan

Here's a pair of super hot and classic Christian Louboutin Ron Ron 100 in black patent Size 38:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260429573761

Judging by the auction, they look definitely authentic and anything below $500 should be a great deal on these beautiful and hard to find Loubi's.


----------



## csre

Taryn rose sale going on at rue la la right now, the still have a lot of styles and sizes, i love these  http://www.ruelala.com/event/17962/1311522598?sortBy=2&perPage=2


----------



## Hanpanda

I don't know where to post this but has anyone seen Shoes and your mom?

This site is great!!!!!! It's like a consignment shop for every single amazing shoe you would want. Some of the shoes are still on the expensive side, but most of them are ridiculously cheap because they are just people who want to sell their slightly used or never worn shoes. Louboutins for $200-300. Current season Chloe's for $200 and there's clothes too. Just thought I'd spread the love.


----------



## dessertpouch

There are some cute Miu Miu flats listed on Bonanzle in case anyone was looking:

size 38.5: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/westcoaster/items/NIB_Miu_Miu_Jeweled_Ballet_Flats_size_38_5

size 39: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/puncturedkat/items/NIB_Miu_Miu__Flower__black_leather_flats_39

size 38: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Plum...ite_Leather_Gold_Glitter_Flats_Sz_38_8_Auth__


----------



## BellaShoes

There is a lucky lady with a *size 40.5* that has a pair of *Manolo Blahnik Zebra Sedaraby's* (SJP wore this style/color in the SATC movie) awaiting at buymae.com $285!

http://www.buymae.com/womens.html


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^^^ Thank you for the info *Bella*. I'm so happy to finally have my Manolo UHG


----------



## stormyghost

Wow, not sure if they are authentic, but the color is wonderful.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Teal-blue-suede...s?hash=item4397c2eaba&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## stormyghost

Not my size, but worth sharing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...s=65:1|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:200


----------



## pinkpiggy

anyone interested in a patent black peep toe bootie sz 38 ? it has the gold /black heel ...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Lanvin Flats 38.5 $249
http://www.barneys.com/Patent Ballet Flat/151105261,default,pd.html

I know Barneys cancels a lot of orders, but it's worth a try!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Just spotted at
http://www.labellush.com/

*Gucci Floral print canvas wedges $139 sizes 9.5 & 10*
http://www.labellush.com/gucci1.html


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Just found a coupon code for that website. Not sure if it works sale items. 

Take an additional 15% off any order! Free shipping within the US with coupon code: CouponSnapshot15 at Labellush.com


----------



## sara999

christian louboutin nude/black lace pigalle, sz 36 (not even produced anymore and these are NIB!!! probably best for a 36.5/37)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50




BIN £395.00


----------



## Nico3327

NM in King of Prussia had (yesterday at 1pm) the double-strap Gucci Iman in lavender, size 6.5, on sale for $700.  

They also had one pair of CL Differas on the sale rack - 7 or 7.5 in Nude.  I didn't look at the exact size or price because they are too big for me.

I also think NM is still doing an extra 25% off sale prices.  Mary Beth is a helpful SA if interested - 610-354-0500 ex 2259.


----------



## BellaShoes

SATC Urban Shoe myth......
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## Nico3327

Might have already been posted but www.bottegaveneta.com has all shoes on sale at what looks to be 50% off.  Definitely check it out if you missed anything from the Barney's sale - a pair I had been eyeing never showed up in my size at Barney's but it's on Bottega's website now.


----------



## Pishi

Hanpanda said:


> I don't know where to post this but has anyone seen Shoes and your mom?
> 
> This site is great!!!!!! It's like a consignment shop for every single amazing shoe you would want. Some of *** shoes are still on *** expensive side, but most of ***m are ridiculously cheap because ***y are just people who want to sell ***ir slightly used or never worn shoes. Louboutins for $200-300. Current season Chloe's for $200 and ***re's clo***s too. Just thought I'd spread *** love.



What a cool site!  Thanks!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Yesterday at Barney's in Chicago I spied one last pair of Lanvin leopard print flats in a size 36.  I believe that the price was around $230?  They were the turquoise, black, white and orange ones I think?  I forgot the exact color combo.  Someone with tiny little feet should snag them!!!  They were so cute.


----------



## sillywahine

there is a great sale going on at my local DSW! All Gucci was $199 and under, all Celine, MJ, Gisueppe Z, Armani are 70% off! 
The clearance section was even better! I scored a pair of Bottega Venetta heels for $99!!!


----------



## stormyghost

Sale

What a nice selection.  Good prices.


----------



## mayen120

Nordtrom Rack in Colma has a lot of Tory burch sandals, huxley's in gold, silver....gladiators etc

i love the huxley's and have several pairs of them.....$120+, pretty good price


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I'm going to be returning these adorable Lanvin flats tomorrow around 1:00 CST.  They were an online order, but I will be returning them to the store.  They are a size 39.5.  I take a 39.5 in leather Lanvin flats, but these were a bit too loose in the heel for me (I have narrow heels).  Please PM me if you are interested and I will send you the store/SA info.  The sale price is $227.13 plus tax.  I'm busy and might not check email until tomorrow morning, but I will get back to you.  Here is a pic:


----------



## Elena@shoes

**You can not use your own gilt code here**


----------



## evecure

Elena, I think you're not supposed to publish your invite link here!

Anyways, for the NY gals among us: racked just posted that there are Nicholas Kirkwood shoes for 150 at the Doo.Ri sample sale right now (larger sizes, 8,9,10). gogogooo!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Elena@shoes said:


> Gilt.com periodically has shoes on sale (as well as clothes, accessories and jewelry) Fendi (I am in love with Fendi), Chloe, YSl, Ralph Lauren, etc...
> I bought a lot of stuff there and have been pleased with my purchases.
> 
> *You can use my INVITE to get automatically Gilt membership: xxx*
> Happy shopping to everyone!


 
This is not allowed..


----------



## Raffaluv

SMALL FEET ALERT!  Lanvin Leopard Pony ballet flats $240.53 from $595. Size 5.5 Only 

I'd LOVE these in my size, theyre on my wishlist!!! 

Lanvin Ballet Flat at Barneys New York


----------



## reon

stormyghost said:


> Sale
> 
> What a nice selection.  Good prices.



Hi,

sorry to ask this but the prices are really attractive!

is it safe to buy from them?

anyone encountered any unhappiness?


----------



## alleriaa

YSL Patent Stud Tribute Sandal

38,5! God i want to cut off 2 cm of my feet right now...


----------



## more_CHOOS

YSL Tribute T-Strap Sandal, sz 37.5 $303.90!!!

Yves Saint Laurent - Tribute T-Strap Sandals - Saks.com


----------



## more_CHOOS

Tribute Sandal sz 40.5, $256.50 (after 25% off)

Tribute Patent Sandal -  Neiman Marcus


----------



## bubbleloba

Jimmy Choo boutiques are now discounting spring and summer collection at 65%!  Sale ends this Friday.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh how I love these Manolo's..... I am so tempted!

Sz 39 Dinamus (Thakoon Runway) $425 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...hoes?hash=item2ea6f3713f&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## sillywahine

YSL TRIBUTE SANDALS in black leather!!! 37.5 $403 shipped
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...hoes?hash=item20acc4e840&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 5981kristin

Barneys is having a pretty amazing sale right now....

http://http://www.barneys.com/Pour%20Monsieur/159016424,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Nuit d+Ete/159016110,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016188,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/123 Scarpe/159016411,default,pd.html

That is just a sample of the pretty spectacular sales they are having on Louboutins!  Can't believe they are selling the Scarpes which retail for $1,095 for only $441.53.  Thats less than half off!


----------



## Samia

From Gilt personal picks:

http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/11018047

These CLs are still available in size 40- VIVA LOLO HIGH PUMP in Fuschia


----------



## dramakitten

I returned a CL tigresse size 38 to Barney's Co-op in Atlanta today. ($240)  (404)467-1569
ask for Stephanie


----------



## Laria

I will be returning a pair of perforated brown patent Lanvin flats size 36 to Nordstrom.  It was the second markdown (but can't remember the price off the top of my head).  My SA just left shoes so I don't have one for contact once I return them.  But if anyone is interested PM me and I can tell you where and when I am returning them.


----------



## Aniko

Neiman marcus last call in gurnee IL has YSL black patent tribute boots in size 5 or 5 1/2. I cant remember. They were about $500. I don't know if this is a good deal but thought I would post.


----------



## nyinstilettos

miu mius for 35$! and they're black! definitely cheap, but still 5 days to go on bid so it might increase in price....

http://cgi.ebay.com/340-MIU-MIU-Bla...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

don't know about deal, but these are amazing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BOTTINES-CUIR-N...go=SI&itu=UCI%2BUA%2BFICS&otn=12&po=LBI&ps=54


----------



## brandnewmusic

Saw these Nicholas Kirkwood turquoise slingback sandals for $299 at the Nordstrom Rack on State St in Chicago. Saw a size 6 and 8, but didn't check for any larger sizes.


----------



## poptarts

Beautiful new Marni platform heels $200 BIN, $100 starting bid. size 36/36.5. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-New-MARNI-Platform-Heels-Shoes-825-36-5-36-6_W0QQitemZ270454347135QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef855d57f&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

2 pairs YSL Tribute available: one in sz 38 and one in size 39.5
BIN $499!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-GOLD-LIZZAR...ash=item5635d0d838&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## Raffaluv

Fiorentini + Baker "Sip" Basic Classic Black Boot at Barneys $535. Sale $189.50 Size 6.5 & 10 only - These look so soft & comfy 

http://www.barneys.com/Sip/158585093,default,pd.html


----------



## pgtea

slate frye harness 12r sfg boots in only 6, 6.5, 10, 11 for $98.10 on 6pm.com  
saw perforated carsons too (not my thing though) for $156ish?   and some other boots and sandals by frye


----------



## Nico3327

Anyone looking for a deal on a pair of flat sandals for (next) summer, I just got these:

Bally Rako Sandal (black or cornsilk)
Reg price $350
Sale price $140

http://www.amazon.com/Bally-Womens-...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1256928250&sr=8-3


----------



## mayen120

i was @ NM Last Call, Great Mall - Milipitas, CA

they had a rack of CL's and Manolo's in diff styles and sizes


----------



## ohbytheway

COOP Barney's Leesbug, VA Outlets:
Lot's of CL's, Mui Mui, and other high end shoes for sale.  I noticed several 40's ,41's, and 41.5 in CL.


----------



## ThePrincess

Pedro Garcia Black Satin pumps Size 40 (ebay)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270483899456&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Stuart Weitzman Black Patent Fever pumps Size 9 (ebay)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270483886441&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3027784...&keyword=stuart+weitzman&origin=searchresults

S.F. NR had two pair of these in size 6 - they were no more than $179.  I can't remember the price because I was looking at so many shoes.  I sorta think they were $99.  Both pair said worn and refinished, but they looked brand new to me.


----------



## me961610

Joseph store in Houston is having up to 40% off on thier designer shoes...You can check their site and call the store if you are interested in any...The website doesn't reflect that the shoes are on sale though...it's probably worth checking out...

Thier phone # is (800) 881-0144


----------



## Tracky527

Hey guys if anyone is interested in getting some YSL 105 tstrap tribute sandals at a discount saks is preselling the dark green suede with dark pewter leather lining at 30% off.  Houston saks as of tonight only has size 6.5, 7.5, 8.5, and 9 left.  There is also one YSL patent booty with yellow sole in size 5 (35) that was a return that will be and extra 40% off (around 200$? I think?) friday fron 8-noon. PM me your email if you want me to send u pics of either and SA info.


----------



## vlore

*Guiseppe Zanotti* @ Intermix (addtl 25% off)
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...crisscross+studded+sandals.do?sortby=ourPicks
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...eather+stud+fringe+sandals.do?sortby=ourPicks
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ladiator+gold+ring+sandals.do?sortby=ourPicks
http://www.intermixonline.com/product/sale/accessories/grommet+ballet+flats.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## ThePrincess

Here's a great deal on some pedro garcia pumps!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270489613936&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

NEW $340 Pedro Garcia Black Satin Pumps sz 40/9 only $70


----------



## P.Y.T.

vlore said:


> *Guiseppe Zanotti* @ Intermix (addtl 25% off)
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...crisscross+studded+sandals.do?sortby=ourPicks
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...eather+stud+fringe+sandals.do?sortby=ourPicks
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ladiator+gold+ring+sandals.do?sortby=ourPicks
> http://www.intermixonline.com/product/sale/accessories/grommet+ballet+flats.do?sortby=ourPicks


 
*Very nice...*


----------



## nycdiva

I am returning a pair of Maroon patent tribute 105 heels to Nordstrom. They are 40% off retail.  Please PM if you are seriously interested in purchasing
\


----------



## rdgldy

Barneys has some lanvin flats on sale-pretty good size range!!


----------



## beeb

6pm.com is having a big Zanotti sale!


----------



## galligator

The 6pm sale is Zanotti, LAMB & Harajuku Lovers.


----------



## foxycleopatra

GUCCI CORSET heels in NUDE/blush satin.......the SJP version (best one!)

size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250548114501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

S.Weitzman "Pomp" crystal pumps - size 9 (sadly way too big for me!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Tracky527

Hey guys, I will be returning these chloe boots in dark brown to Saks sometime this week. Please pm me for SA info.  They run TTS and are a size 7.  Great deal they came out to around $38x.xx.  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48240


----------



## camilliepoo

hi girls!
I'm returning bronze Lanvin flats in size 37 and 37.5 (yes i bought two sizes hehe) to my local Nordstrom in the next couple of days. I got them at 40% off a couple of weeks ago (came out to $3xx) but I don't know if they're discounted more now. Please PM me if you'd like them and I will put you in touch with my SA.

I've attached a pic of what they look like.


----------



## ninth

don't know if this was posted yet
but browns shoes (Canadian site, only shipping to Canada)

has some MANOLO BLAHNIK on sale for $300 from original $900
so about 66% off
shipping is $5 flat

http://www.brownsshoes.com/eng/stor...esults.cfm&itemCategoryLevel1=100&brandid=179

example of what's on sale:
$300


----------



## Livy1214

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...60%26N%3D4294966940%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

hot trend this summer. too bad they dont have my size anymore.


----------



## NYCavalier

Burberry Patent Leather Flat Boots
Originally $650
The Outnet: $260

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/72867


----------



## ldp

Whoohoo--we all know what I live for. Ped Sales!!! What remains of their winter stock is all nice and reduced (except for Fiorentini + Baker, which seems to never go on sale--wah, wah). Still... I have been lusting for these and may just pounce:


----------



## amyshopsatl

Madisonlosangeles.com has a 20% off code STYLEWATCH that works with Fiorentini and Baker (and possibly other brands - I only tried it with F+B).  They have Eternity boots priced at $525, lower than most other online stores, making the total $420 shipped!  I just got mine in the mail last Friday.


----------



## amyshopsatl

Oops - in my excitement, I forgot the madisonlosangeles.com code.  It is STYLEWATCH (edited my post above to show it too).


----------



## mo_324

Gosh the outnet is great, thanks for listing that, i hadnt seen the site before!


----------



## authenticplease

This is the sale inventory at Saks ATL.....call or text Jonathan at 770-331-9600 if you are interested in anything:O) HTH!

CL Circus pumps taupe suede 36.5, 37 $357
CL Circus Pumps dark red suede 38 $357
CL Deva black suede 37.5 $437
CL Deva Taupe suede 39.5 $437
CL Black suede Plume 38 $357
CL Treopli Africa(ruched booties in grey/blk) 38.5 $385
YSL studded platform sandal 39 $357
JC grommet blk suede bootie 36.5 $975
Prada strass bling black suede bootie 35.5 $355
Gucci black sequin bootie 36 $475 

Chanel pointy toe emb logo on toe LH Pumps blue leather 39 $237
                                                             grey leather 41 $237


----------



## rdgldy

Lanvin flats, size 7, $282.50  The outnethttp://www.theoutnet.com/product/38668


----------



## runner1

Maybe this was posted earlier, but there's a pretty great sale going on at Joan Shepp.
http://www.joanshepp.com/store/sale-shoes.html

These Pedro Garcia oxford pumps are more than half off (orig. $575, now $230)
joanshepp.com/store/media/Pedro%20Garcia/MADDIE/MADDIE_front_main.jpg

[Sorry, can't figure out how to get the image to show!]


----------



## troipattes

please read our rules. . . and notice ho no one else advertises their own items


----------



## angelsandsome

http://www.poshonmain.com/store.cfm?categoryID=182

Various designer shoes and boots at 60% off


----------



## lawchick

Wow, great deals.


----------



## babyontheway

there is a pair of lanvin's in my size... I am trying to be good.. will have to check back later to see if it is meant to be  Thanks for posting


----------



## dallas

Kill. Me. Now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-ALEXA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335a2cc792


----------



## IStuckACello

^GORGEOUS! If those had been my size I wouldn't hesitate to click the BIN!


----------



## NewPurse

This one is cute but still somewhat expensive...


----------



## snowbrdgrl

LR Snake Matildes in Taupe size 36

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod86950043


----------



## JetSetGo!

These are an important part of CL history!

Mondrian Wedge 38 $400 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...en_s_Shoes?hash=item3a5818e2f2#ht_2267wt_1161


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Nicholas-Ki...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2eab81d353


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Gucci Division OTK Platform Boots     GORGEOUS!!
Clearanced to $1,327
Size 5 Only

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6940%26st%3Ds%26icid%3Dsrc_LastCall%2BLanding


----------



## troipattes

dallas said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Nicholas-Ki...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2eab81d353




Wow ! Totally in love with Kirkwood shoes ! This seller has a few pairs, and also Pierre Hardy, Rupert Sanderson : http://shop.ebay.fr/kafsh/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## troipattes

Camilla Skovgaard shoes on sale at Amelieboutique


----------



## Luv n bags

NR in SF had a pair of Frye boots for $299...they were a size 35.5 in blue

http://www.zappos.com/frye-matilda-button-black-leather


----------



## troipattes

wei2010 said:


> xxxxxxxx
> *don't quote spam!
> *





Hem... sorry, but are you here for advertising ???


----------



## foxycleopatra

Nicholas Kirkwood sz 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nicholas-Kirk...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item35a7a0841b


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lanvin Denim Flats 40 $215 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Navy-Blue-Lanvi...men_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9f2aabde#ht_500wt_1176


----------



## jubanegra

Crazy sale on *TheOutnet*! Lots of good deals.
http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Dress...om_list=All_shoes&sortBy=price-asc&viewall=on


----------



## troipattes

jubanegra said:


> Crazy sale on *TheOutnet*! Lots of good deals.
> http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Dress...om_list=All_shoes&sortBy=price-asc&viewall=on



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you !!!!

Just bought to my GF these Calvin Klein nude heels


----------



## jubanegra

troipattes said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you !!!!
> 
> Just bought to my GF these Calvin Klein nude heels


 

You're welcome!
I got these:

*See by Chloé* 






*Marc Jacobs*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stuart Weitzman Pompano in White Satin, size 10, $139
http://www.bluefly.com/Stuart-Weitz...so-dorsay-pumps/cat20022/304692701/detail.fly


lots more deals 
extra 25% off many styles
http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Shoes/_/N-fg6Z1z140pc/Nao-0/list.fly


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous Marni Wedges 37, $200 start
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marni-Spring-08...men_s_Shoes?hash=item414db0cf27#ht_500wt_1176


----------



## JetSetGo!

An assortment of 25 pairs of shoes in size 7N
Kind of funny listing, but some of them look quite cute!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Heels-size-7-na...men_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9f5279d9#ht_500wt_1176


----------



## troipattes

Not really a shoe deal, but coupons for sole pads. Really good quality, my GF has a few pairs, I recommand.

http://www.lady-secret.fr/boutique.htm

Happy shopping !


Ooooops : sorry, forgot the checkout code : CLIENT2010 for 30% off


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful Glitter Lanvin Pumps 39 $165 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-Sparkly-...men_s_Shoes?hash=item25596fe45c#ht_500wt_1176
I believe these have thick heel if I remember the style correctly. Very fun.

See pic on the right here.


----------



## sneezz

size 9? = 39?

Lanvin flats! $213.73 HURRY!!

http://www.barneys.com/Two Tone Ballet Flat/500139635,default,pd.html


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.covetshop.com/492-2575/Tribute_Canvas_Leopard_Pumps_(sz_11)
gorgeous tributes, size 11


----------



## MalloryFM

$20 Off all orders of $80+ at Shoemall.com w/code: TAKE20
20% Off orders over $50+ at aerosoles.com w/code: SPRG10
$15 off any purchase over $50 at LadyFootlocker.com w/code: LKS1T445

 shoes!!


----------



## sneezz

cute bloch flats 37.5 today (March 31st) only: $65

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BLOCH/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44169525DJ/sts/sr_women80

these are $69 size 36 (blue) and 38 (brown):

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=3FD17CD7&cod10=44198734DM&rr=1&sts=srNav80&query=sr_women80&dept=women&srnavpag=1

Lanvin sneakers size 5.5 and 10.5 $227

http://www.barneys.com/Cap%20Toe%20Sneaker/151105497,default,pd.html


----------



## Louiebabeee

Dont know if this would be the best place to post this, but the container store is having a spring sale and there are some shoe stoarge units that are a really good price. Just bought a few online


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous Pink & Red Fendi shoes! 10.5 $215!!!
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/39001


----------



## DesignerElla

Does in store count? I don't know if this is unusual because I shopped the shoe section extensively for the first time tonight. SOUTH FLORIDA: Sawgrass NM Last Call - bajillions of Manolos mostly in sizes 5 and 5.5. Others too.

*Update*

But the Badgley Mischkas are mine! Feet off! LOL. JK there are enough of those to go around as well.


----------



## aki_sato

This is sold now 


sneezz said:


> size 9? = 39?
> 
> Lanvin flats! $213.73 HURRY!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Two Tone Ballet Flat/500139635,default,pd.html


----------



## beduina

For the Rupert Sanderson "Delta" fans:

Delta Platforms Shoes size 36 £400 BIN or BO

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....0894&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_3257wt_1166


----------



## ninja_please

Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 patent pumps in black patent leather for $565

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48417


----------



## stephlynne

*not allowed and you have been warned before. this is warning # 3*


----------



## dallas

^ Is that your auction? Posting your own auctions is not permitted.


----------



## stephlynne

No, it's not my auction.  But thanks for the head's up!


----------



## dallas

^


----------



## iluvmybags

stephlynne said:


> ...





dallas said:


> ^ Is that your auction? Posting your own auctions is not permitted.





stephlynne said:


> No, it's not my auction.  But thanks for the head's up!



Um, yes it is
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307-47.html#post15513762


----------



## katran26

a complete treasure trove!!!

soooo many Loubies

http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,default,sc.html


----------



## mirandaflats

So hot they'd be a steal at twice the price.  AND I think I've seen her around on tPF too.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tsin...Authentic_Christian_Louboutin_Shoes_38_5__7US


----------



## Miss.E

Jimmy Choo Orange Patent Samoa 38 $425 Start
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Samo...Women_Shoes&hash=item20b17860fc#ht_574wt_1086


 xxxx my apologies.


----------



## LVgirl888

Giuseppe Zanotti Gold Embossed Flats

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/43655


These flats are so shiny! I wish they were my size.


----------



## ldp

I just posted this under Deals & Steals, but since I myself am more likely to come straight to ye olde "glass slipper" than the bags area, I thought I'd mention it here, too. I just found out on Facebook that the weekly sweet treat at Ped Shoes is, amazingly(!), Fiorentini + Baker's Eternity Boot! To get 20% off you need to click the little text that reads "be sweet to your feet" at the top of the page. 

I love my Eternity boots, and I looked all over for a sale, but no go. So, if you want them, now's the time. I think the discount ends at the beginning of next week.


----------



## Ania

Matches has denim and linen Tribute sandals (both tall versions) for 38% and 30% off (and some other great YSLs too!)

Lots of people seems to be looking for deals on those so I figured I'll post...


----------



## lilflobowl

*Incredibly HTF & rare Christian Louboutins in 38.5 & at a steal too!!! *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/babi...outin_Lova_Leopard_Pigalle_120_RARE_HTF___TPF

Seller is a fellow tpf'er & has other CLs in her shop!


----------



## GelTea

Loeffler Randall Sale; they do free ground shipping too.

Loeffler Randall Sale


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chanel CC Clogs size 35 (runs slightly small) last pair
57th Street Boutique, NYC
$675 or $645 (?) not on sale


----------



## adub

What do u guys think of these gucci shoes?? Debating if I should get them or not...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230496351513


----------



## Gerry

^^^Adorable.


----------



## catsblanche

HELLO!

I AM THE NEW PROUD OWNER of the GUCCI TOM FORD CORSET HEELS that just went off on auction on the ebay site las week...

I will be posting photos soon...

I AM an avid collector of fashion and love love love these shoes..

NOONE WAS ABLE TO OUTBID ME.

It was a very exciting auction to say the least.

They will be coming from overseas!

The owner was a lovely lady and very gracious!!!


HAPPY TIMES AHEAD!!!!!

SAbbo.


----------



## meggyg8r

Congrats, *catsblanche*! A lot of us were watching that auction. I can't believe how high it went!! You got yourself a gorgeous pair of shoes! Can't wait to see them! Post photos in the Gucci Corset thread.. we've got a bunch of Corset lovers drooling over photos there!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/gucci-corset-heels-184169.html


----------



## willwork4shoes

OMGosh Catsblanche.  I was so hoping to win those too  I'm glad that someone here got them.  I am in dire need to own these shoes but there is no way I could've afforded to go that high.  I hope you post pics, I love those shoes long, long, long time.  As many here do I suppose  I'm praying to the shoe gods right now for these.  Hoping and praying is all I can say that a pair of these will come to live with me


----------



## KarraAnn

$12


----------



## ldp

I thought it would never appear (waiting, waiting, drumming my fingers, waiting), but I finally got the precious e-mail today announcing Ped's summer sale. Although sizing seems to be pretty limited, Chie Mihara, Cydwoq, Argila, and Coclico are all reduced by 20-30%. Whee! And on that note, they still have my size (8.5) in this Chie sandal. What do people think? I'm kind of afraid of off-white since I fear I might ruin it right away. Worth it?


----------



## peacelovesequin

NIB Giuseppe Zanotti Minny Vernice Papavero 40! NEW 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140429754512&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## marbella8

they look really comfy!



ldp said:


> I thought it would never appear (waiting, waiting, drumming my fingers, waiting), but I finally got the precious e-mail today announcing Ped's summer sale. Although sizing seems to be pretty limited, Chie Mihara, Cydwoq, Argila, and Coclico are all reduced by 20-30%. Whee! And on that note, they still have my size (8.5) in this Chie sandal. What do people think? I'm kind of afraid of off-white since I fear I might ruin it right away. Worth it?


----------



## ldp

Oh my gosh, Ped is on a roll this week. First I get the e-mail about the sale, and now I find out on Facebook that they've got a sweet treat discount code of 20% on Fiorentini + Baker blue and green boots this week. I have loved this style since I first saw it this spring, but since I already have three pair of F+B boots, I've resisted its siren song. Still, blue boots!!!!!!! Anyway, the way you get the code is to click the "be sweet to your feet" text in the upper right at Ped, and then you land at the boot page with instructions to enter "sweet treat" at checkout for 20% off. Oh, yeah, and the boots also come in green!


----------



## ldp

marbella8 said:


> they look really comfy!


I know! But now I'm torn about whether to get the Chie sandals or the F+B blue boots. (My bank account's going to scream either way.)


----------



## dpgyrl026

I hate buying trendy at retail, so I was very pleased to find the following at Nordstrom Rack South Coast Metro.

*Via Spiga Clogs*:  *$90.00* (down from $200)
*Jeffrey Campbell Oxfords:* *$40 *(down from $109)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pink Pom Pom Lanvin Flats $205 
shipping is high to US
http://www.biondiniparis.com/item10035048.aspx


----------



## ayla

^ Rats - only size 40 left !


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Frye Dorado Boots on sale at Macy's! $320!
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=337782&CategoryID=25131


----------



## authenticplease

These had just come in to Fantastic Finds in Sandy Springs when I passed by yesterday....(404) 303-1313...ask for Theresa. Also, there is an additional 10% on their website, www.fantasticfindsatlanta.com , they will honor it if you mention. They do ship.

Brown Suede Prada Boots 41 $229 (I believe these were a 41, they could have been a 42)
Blue suede Chanel flat boots 41 $259 (These seem to have several faint raindrops/spots on the top, I would imagine a good cleaning from the cobbler or even a good suede/nubuck stone & brush should make them as good as new....it was very minor but I am super picky and wanted to mention it)
Brown Miu Miu Tall Boot 41 $199


----------



## authenticplease

And also these.....

Black suede Brian Atwood booties 42 $179


----------



## nyinstilettos

love these Delmanssss!!  love the patent leather! too bad theyre not in my size argh. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180546486626&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Raffaluv

Really pretty python Lanvin @ Barneys -Size 36 - able to add to my cart @ 7:05p est 

Lanvin
Python Ballet Flat - Gold/Blue 
$1,030.00 $409.00 SALE 


http://www.barneys.com/Python Ballet Flat/500549136,default,pd.html


----------



## lyuen82

Studded Prada Platforms from Fall 2009 for pretty decent starting price

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120610192217&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## SassySarah

YSL black suede pump (not sure of style name)
size 39 $255

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3072201...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6024422&P=1


----------



## stylehouseinc

this will get you banned - read our rules!


----------



## PinkBlush10

hot!


----------



## Raffaluv

THOMAS WYLDE Boots Reg. $2500. - sale $625.!! Size 6 only @ Aloha Rag!  

http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=5689&pf_id=PAGPIBEDLKMLFBHJ

Giuseppe Zanotti white studded wedge size 36.5 & 40 $225. reg $750. 

http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=5689&pf_id=PAGPABFHHMIGLNHP


----------



## dallas

Sooo pretty: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Cryst...82049?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483c24adc1


----------



## psxgurl

Michael Kors Hancock Mary Jane's for 25.25 @ Macy's; Retail 145.00


----------



## b00mbaka

Yoox.com has too many deals to list here. Cute Marni, Giuseppe, Miu, Balenciaga, & Casadei under $250


----------



## LaLaLou

*xxxxNOT ALLOWEDxxxx 

please read our rules before posting here again. *


----------



## sneezz

LaLaLou said:


> xxxxxx



Idk if these are your auctions but posting them could get you banned!

[Please do not quote improper posts. Use Report feature so the mods can handle it. Thanks!]


----------



## love2shop_26

sneezz said:


> Idk if these are your auctions but posting them could get you banned!



I'm wondering that too coz she posted her own auction on the YSL thread


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hey guys! Please use the Report feature so mods can handle these issues.


----------



## katran26

Hi ladies!  I though I'd share this since I haven't seen it mentioned in Deals & Steals.

Several brands are up to 86% off on Amazon.com. Make sure you filter by percentage (only deals more than 70% off, and also Amazon.com as the seller - warehouse deals I think include open box/used items)

The brands I saw (and ordered from) include:

*Proenza Schouler
Bally
Georgina Goodman
Pour la Victoire
Moschino
Missoni*

enjoy!!


----------



## witchy_grrl

katran26 said:


> Several brands are up to 86% off on Amazon.com. Make sure you filter by percentage (only deals more than 70% off, and also Amazon.com as the seller - warehouse deals I think include open box/used items)
> 
> enjoy!!



HOMG some of the prices are beyond ridiculously amazing. THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!!


----------



## katran26

^ my pleasure!!!

they're a little hard to find - but those brands are the ones you should search for and then just filter by more than 70% off


----------



## nillacobain

witchy_grrl said:


> HOMG some of the prices are beyond ridiculously amazing. THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!!


 

OT but the shoes in your avatar look lovely.


----------



## katran26

nillacobain said:


> OT but the shoes in your avatar look lovely.



thank you  they're Giuseppe Zanotti - too bad they're not in the Amazon sale


----------



## punksjunk

http://www.lastcall.com/

a lot of the shoes are on sale + additional 30%+ off


----------



## Blueberry12

Can´t believe they are still only at £ 160!    ( $ 260) 

Go!!!!

Magenta New Simples , size 38!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390255461821&category=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Reputable seller.


----------



## indypup

Frye Sandra Riding boots, size 8 BIN $149!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/FRYE-SANDRA-BOOT-/250723689174?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item800fa33d14
I paid a LOT more for mine!  They run a little on the narrow side, FYI.  I would recommend sizing up half a size from your TTS.

Frye Dorado Riding boot size 8 $300 BIN or $129 start (wish these were my size!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Frye-dar...74810?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b6619c1a


----------



## couturequeen

Lots of YSL goodies on the sample site Editors Closet. Wish there was something available in my size.


----------



## Tenley10

this seller on ebay has TONS of amazing shoes for super cheap!

http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women...themint2008&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=4


----------



## finzup

Amazon.com has an additional 30% off of selected shoes.. 

http://www.amazon.com/shoes-men-women-kids-baby/b/ref=sa_menu_shoe9?ie=UTF8&node=672123011


----------



## Bubsy

I've found there are many good ones on Endless.


----------



## meaghan<3

From a lovey and trusted tpfer:
 Stunning Brian Atwood Maniac Pump in Earth Suede - 38.5 - $399.00 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bella...t_Have___Brian_Atwood_Maniac_120mm_38_5__TPF_

GOGOGOGO!!!


----------



## lee23

Hi! I'm new here and wanted to share that sale prices for Lanvins are up on Barneys website!


----------



## punksjunk

finzup said:


> Amazon.com has an additional 30% off of selected shoes..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/shoes-men-women-kids-baby/b/ref=sa_menu_shoe9?ie=UTF8&node=672123011



including on stuart weitzman 50/50s...
scored a pair for $374 out the door!!!
 not sure if they'll work out though since i'm only 5'0.


----------



## HeelMyAddiction

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...s_Shoes&amp;hash=item35ae419b29#ht_500wt_1156

Yves Saint Laurent Gray Flannel TribToo Pump Size 37 1/2

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-A-M-B-Giorgio...s_Shoes&amp;hash=item3a60dd7c89#ht_608wt_1141

L.A.M.B. Giorgio Pump Nude Suede. 37/7

Good deals, take a look


----------



## HeelMyAddiction

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-Prada-G...4?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&amp;hash=item27b6f3c030

MIU MIU Prada Gray Suede Platform Pump Heel Size 39 9

http://shop.ebay.com/raizita70/m.html

Good shoe deals this user is offering ^


----------



## cashewnut

If you wear a size 10, and like stripes..

http://www.6pm.com/giuseppe-zanotti-i96135c-110mm-heel-black-white-zebra-animal-hair

a1.zassets.com/images/z/1/2/1/1213842-p-DETAILED.jpgis $159..... which is a steal!


----------



## calisurf

Marni, 38, my favorites for a great deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marni-Platform-...04484?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f70f1624


----------



## meaghan<3

*How are these still available?!?!?!
Brian Atwood Maniac 120 mm Pump 38.5 - PRICE DROP $350!!!!*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bella...lebrity_Must_Have___Brian_Atwood_Maniac_120mm

From a Lovely and Trusted seller!


----------



## sneezz

punksjunk said:


> including on stuart weitzman 50/50s...
> scored a pair for $374 out the door!!!
> not sure if they'll work out though since i'm only 5'0.



Nordies price matched them for me with the shirise.com price..$357 shipped! 

Btw I think they will work out.  Another member (La Vanguardia) who is under 5' has them and they fall in the right spots on her. I was worried too cuz I'm 1/2 " shorter than you but after seeing her post, I'm not so worried.


----------



## punksjunk

i apologize if this has been posted before, but:

JIMMY CHOO HUNTER WELLIES!!!
on sale @ nordstrom for only $253.90!!!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3027153


----------



## Ilgin

YSL Tribtoo 105 - stunning coffee brown

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-TRIBUTE...59417?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f04c80e79


----------



## cbrooke

LD Tuttle Shaper 50% off = $410 

http://www.lenalarose.com/store/product.php?productid=697&cat=55&page=1


----------



## BellaShoes

Ilgin said:


> YSL Tribtoo 105 - stunning coffee brown
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-TRIBUTE...59417?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f04c80e79



WOOT! Bought 'em, thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

*YSL Navy Tribtoo 105mm* $468 Last Pair, Size 40

http://www.chickdowntown.com/detail.asp?bo_products_id=&bo_products_variance_id=89465&rid=googlebase


----------



## Ilgin

BellaShoes said:


> WOOT! Bought 'em, thanks!


Great, *Bella*!Happy for you!!


----------



## am2022

bella , can't find the trib too!


----------



## Windelynn

Brian Atwood Drama Pump


----------



## NANI1972

^Beautiful! Did you find them on sale? If so can you tell me where? Thanks!


----------



## Windelynn

NANI1972 said:


> ^Beautiful! Did you find them on sale? If so can you tell me where? Thanks!



Canada, Hudson Bay Company on Queen Street - The Room ,

sizes left 36, 39, 40


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you for letting me know! *Sigh* I need a 37


----------



## Blueberry12

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270677199410


Cute Blue Hugo Boss shoes EU 37 

tPF member


Starting price  1

BIN  150


----------



## nycbagaddict

im so excited for these!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5vUzhZ0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## moshi_moshi

Windelynn said:


> Canada, Hudson Bay Company on Queen Street - The Room ,
> 
> sizes left 36, 39, 40


 
do you have a contact number/email???

they 39 is my size!!  are they on sale??


----------



## lee23

Not shoes, but I noticed FootSmart has a good deal on Heavenly Heelz and other Foot Petals products!


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood Maniac 120mm's Black Patent 38.5 $300 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150533729420&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Ilgin

*Miu Miu cat print Mary Janes* - I've been watching these for days,good price for a sold-out style! I hope sb in size 10 get this one because I can hardly keep myself from bidding even though they'r a full size too big for me!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260706607235&category=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> Canada, Hudson Bay Company on Queen Street - The Room ,
> 
> sizes left 36, 39, 40



 *Windelynn*!!! i just placed an order for the 36~ hope it fits!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Jeshika!


----------



## Windelynn

jeshika said:


> *Windelynn*!!! i just placed an order for the 36~ hope it fits!



fantastic im so glad i could help out! i didnt know they shipped either!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Dang! Wish they had a size 38.
How do they fit?


----------



## BellaShoes

^*Hollywood*, I have to size up .5 in the 140mm but am TTS in the 120mm


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Thank you so much!


----------



## Gerry

Ilgin, size 40 is NOT a 10 in Euro manufacturers. I wear a US 10 and always have to buy a 41.


----------



## Ilgin

Gerry said:


> Ilgin, size 40 is NOT a 10 in Euro manufacturers. I wear a US 10 and always have to buy a 41.


 
Oh well! If they'r US 10/EUR 41, there is NO WAY for me to make them work.


----------



## couturegal

Hey Shoe lovers!  Footcandy is having a sale called TWELVE DAYS of shoes!  Everyday they are featuring a regularly priced shoe at 50% off!  Yesterday they had a Brian Atwood on sale and today it is the Elie Thari flat, so cute!  Wonder what they will feature tomorrow?!


----------



## calisurf

^ ack Brian Atwood!  What was the shoe?  

(cursing Bella )


----------



## couturegal

It was the "vera", a very cute bootie!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks couturegal..I will keep my eyes peeled on the footnotes site.

OT but..,Hollywood, what Starbucks product is that in your avatar?  It looks yummy!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I have no idea, found the picture online!


----------



## BellaShoes

calisurf said:


> ^ ack Brian Atwood!  What was the shoe?
> 
> (cursing Bella )



hehehehehe.....

And WTH! My foot candy email yesterday still said Tahari so I deleted!!!


----------



## NANI1972

YSL Black Patent Iconic Tribute Sandals 38 EUC BIN 296.99!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...51986?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b767b672


----------



## punksjunk

OMG 30% pretty much ALL boots @ neiman marcus right now
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/


----------



## lmiller4

speaking of neiman and marcus, their last call stores are having an additional 30% off all shoes! (and clothing!) 

it's a great stop for last minute gifts!  happy shopping!


----------



## ldp

I just posted this over in the main Deals and Steals, but may as well post it here, too. My Ped Shoes holiday e-mail finally arrived with what I have been drumming my fingers waiting for, the dang discount code!!! So, it's "Twinkle 10," which will get you 20% off non-sale items at checkout. But it only lasts through December 25. (I also noticed a lot of fall/winter stuff already on sale.) I'm sad I didn't have it for my last buy, these Chie Mihara hotties, which I wore to a work party Dec. 9, but anytime is a good time for a little break at Ped!


----------



## Alice1979

Brian Atwood Maniac in red 50% off today only at Footcandy:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC!ATW


----------



## Sorel

Ilgin said:


> Oh well! If they'r US 10/EUR 41, there is NO WAY for me to make them work.



Hmmm ...not necessarily. I wear US 9.5/10 and EU 40. I could probably wear 39.5, but not many manufacturers (that I can afford easily) make half sizes. EU 41 is waaaay too big on me.


----------



## am2022

ladies, the infamous hard to get burberry shearling aviator that's sold out everywhere popped up at saks.com for $ 700 instead of the regular $ 1095

go get them ladies!


----------



## sneezz

LD Tuttle shapers in vapor size 37.5. One left! $574 plus 20% off with code 20 MORE!

http://www.shopbop.com/shaper-over-knee-flat-boot/vp/v=1/845524441876373.htm


----------



## sneezz

LD Tuttle shapers in black, size 37. $410

http://www.lenalarose.com/store/product.php?productid=697&cat=55&page=1


----------



## randr21

manolo flats for 50% off at nm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X0HRZ


----------



## xoxoCat

Hey girls,
I just had a question, and hopefully this is the right thread to post in. Does anyone know if and where the Valentino D'orsays ever go on sale? I see a nice pair of kitten heels but I don't want to pay retail. I'm wondering if it's worthwhile waiting for them to go on sale anywhere...


TIA,
Cat.


----------



## randr21

dolce & gabbana in 37.5 for 60% off

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3109926?origin=category&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-ZkScRihamSCbKUmhhrqNfg


----------



## randr21

Costume National ankle boots for $197 in 6, 7, and 10.

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=44279962&tp=16722&tskay=3FD17CD7


----------



## beduina

For Balmain lovers 
*Buckled Ankle Boots size 36.5 £9.99 SB only* 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140497008258&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4659wt_1140


----------



## singsongjones

Balmain buckle boots on sale 75% off (I know, right!!!) Alexander McQueen Faithful booties (just snagged myself a hot red pair) 75% off and others at elysewalker.com in sale section...hope you find something you like, ladies!!!


----------



## singsongjones

Also, got an email for final reductions at NAP


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies CoCoPari has a 50% off sale! Call 212-872-2391 ask for Brianna.
http://cocopari.com/

List of YSL on sale

Trib Too pump
Sublime rose
Tribute pump 37.5, 40, 40.5
Folk Sandal in Cognac
Trib boot Cognac
Saubourg boot in Safari
Aspen boot brown
Hide boot 

Good luck!


----------



## NANI1972

^should be *hyde boot*


----------



## princesskiwi

glitter shoes yay or nay? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330516420305#ht_500wt_949


----------



## calisurf

I do like some Madden shoes but not so in love with this shoe!  hTH


----------



## Ilgin

OMG!! KILL ME NOW!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Maison-Martin-M...94916?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c235e744

Okay, I know this is not a deal but the fact that these beauties are listed for sale is !! Size 6 - the seller accepts BO!


----------



## punksjunk

frye's on neiman marcus' last call, highly limited sizing:

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...2+4294967281+4294963990&icid=home1+siloE+Hers


----------



## jeshika

I am returning these Brian Atwood Booties to Saks NYC later tonight. They are on sale for 411.59. They are a size 35.5. They fit TTS. I wear a 35.5 CL.

They are super cute and comfy... I am returning them because my high instep makes them impossible to button.


----------



## randr21

princesskiwi said:


> glitter shoes yay or nay?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330516420305#ht_500wt_949


 
nay.

YSL Chyc riding boots...so beautiful. sz 37.5, 39.5 to 41

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...=USD&quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=261167965


----------



## Flip88

amacasa said:


> ladies, the infamous hard to get burberry shearling aviator that's sold out everywhere popped up at saks.com for $ 700 instead of the regular $ 1095
> 
> go get them ladies!



what a fabulous find - thank you


----------



## sneezz

SW clute boots 1/2 off ($287.50) on 6pm.com till 1/9.  Sizes 4,4.5,7,11 as of last night.

http://www.6pm.com/product/7648167/color/82


----------



## Alice1979

A couple of Lanvin flats 60% off from Barneys, both 37.5:

http://www.barneys.com/Patent-Ballet-Flat/500684512,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Patent-Leather-Flat/500896573,default,pd.html

I was able to add them to my cart at 4:30pm.


----------



## babyb0o

size 41 - LD Tuttle The Shaper in black $400

http://www.vodboutique.com/accessories/ld-tuttle-shaper-black-sale


----------



## SassySarah

Brian Atwood Harrison Chain pump 39.5 $599 BIN 
lovely seller!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bella...rian_Atwood_Harrison_Chain_Pump_Sz_39_5__tPF_


----------



## beduina

*HTF Charlotte Olympia Dolly Pumps size 35*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140499176388&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_2099wt_1140


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tory Burch Leopard Sally and Emmy Thongs for a lucky size 11!

http://www.simplysoles.com/product/1039

Reva Espadrilles size 6

http://www.simplysoles.com/product/837

http://www.simplysoles.com/product/838

Brayden Clogs sizes 9, 9.5 and 11

http://www.simplysoles.com/product/1046


----------



## rito511

Christian DIOR d'Orsay Peep Toe Pump Black Suede Sz 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190490621372&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

What a DEAL


----------



## NANI1972

Great deal on YSL Tribute Sandals Black Patent 38 $400

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nitpicky/items/YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_Black_Patent_Tribute_Heels


----------



## NANI1972

SassySarah said:


> Brian Atwood Harrison Chain pump 39.5 $599 BIN
> lovely seller!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bella...rian_Atwood_Harrison_Chain_Pump_Sz_39_5__tPF_


 
These are now $450, they retailed for $1050!!!! Gorgeous and HTF!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/BNIB__450__Brian_Atwood_Harrison_Pump_Sz_39_5__tPF_


----------



## calisurf

^ such a great deal, I love mine...

Here is another pair of YSL Tribute, 38, denim, $550 starting

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170591666039&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Luv n bags

Super cute Cole Haan boots on sale at Bloomies for 40% off and an additional 15% off! Comes in black, too.

http://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-air-avalon-tall-boot-dark-chocolate-dark-chocolate-suede


----------



## calisurf

Brian Atwood 	
Chain-Back Over-the-Knee Boot, 37, 38, 39
$1740

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...965976%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds


----------



## ldp

I posted this over in the main Deals & Steals, but I may as well share it here, too! Ped Shoes is having its annual winter sale, but the sizes are mostly small and large in what's left (sucks to be size 8.5 for me). But I live for any discount at Ped Shoes! If you have the right size foot, you could pick up something from Chie Mihara, Argila, Vialis, etc. at 20-30% off. I wish, wish, wish, Ped still had this Vialis ankle boot in my size:






If you are a size 37, I am so, so, so, jealous!


----------



## SassySarah

YSL black patent Divine pump $277.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...56&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=216894&LSsid=eL3W0LN/nyI


----------



## CoreyR

Tender's put all of their autumn/winter merchandise down to 60% to 75% off! There are still some flats,pumps, and boots left by Lanvin, Nina Ricci, and Valentino.

http://www.tenderbirmingham.com/ind...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=40


----------



## bj81

Got some great Joan & David Boots @Bloomingdales this weekend for 50% off... Orginally 280.00 paid $140. and had a 25% off coupon... A total score.

They had black as well ladies, and they run a full size big.


----------



## bj81

Also at Bloomies this weekend... These lovely Miss Sixty's were on clearance for $69.99  plus an additional 50% off...

Super Sexy on too...


----------



## bj81

SassySarah said:


> YSL black patent Divine pump $277.99
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...56&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=216894&LSsid=eL3W0LN/nyI


 


WOW I love these...THANKS!! 40.5 here I come!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

bj81 said:


> Also at Bloomies this weekend... These lovely Miss Sixty's were on clearance for $69.99 plus an additional 50% off...
> 
> Super Sexy on too...


 
I purchased the same shoes on friday! I wanted the brown but the SA couldn't find the mate to the display shoe ush:


----------



## Luv n bags

Michael Kors "Bromley" over the knee flat boots - $94.97 at Nordstrom Rack...Nordstroms will price match the NR price!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...oot/3035437?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## am2022

thanks but no size for me!



CoreyR said:


> Tender's put all of their autumn/winter merchandise down to 60% to 75% off! There are still some flats,pumps, and boots left by Lanvin, Nina Ricci, and Valentino.
> 
> http://www.tenderbirmingham.com/ind...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=40


----------



## beduina

*HTF Charlotte Olympia Dolly Pumps £450 or BO * if they were my size they would be gone by now, they retailed at £500, could be a steal!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Charlotte-Olympia-Dolly-Leopard-Platforms-Shoes-Box-/140505555331?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b6c8a183#ht_3290wt_1140


----------



## Raffaluv

Brian Atwood
Niki Buckled Ankle Boots
Black 36.5/6.5 
$1,160. Sale $463.99 


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+4294954305&bmUID=iT3egVg 
*Yves Saint Laurent*

*Hortense Suede Platform Sandals*

Black size 41/11 
$795.00 *Sale $317.99*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+1588&bmUID=iT3etja


----------



## Raffaluv

http://www.barneys.com/Tribute-80-Pump/500825930,default,pd.html

Yves Saint Laurent
Tribute 80 Pump 
$880.00 $349.00 SALE 

I was able to add them to my cart - someone please get them so I won't! 


Lanvin Ballet Flat Reg $500 Sale $199.  Sizes 8 & 9 

http://www.barneys.com/Ballet-Flat/500684464,default,pd.html


----------



## NANI1972

At BG YSL Palais buckle in black size 38, these are super cute on! $368!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D641%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## calisurf

^ These are super cute!

 -- note 38.5  (38H)

ETA: enticing photo


----------



## michellejy

Those are adorable... darn it, now I need to look for some in my size.


----------



## calisurf

Yay!
They were totally overshadowed by the mohawk pump...

I got mine on Bluefly...


----------



## clu13

Amazon has 25% off designer shoes through the 31st.  Great deal on these cute Guiseppe Zanotti slingbacks:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EENAU2/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## heroesgirl88

BCBGirl pumps US size 8
from a very lovely tpf-er
$25 obo
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/BCBG_Girls_Pumps__BCBGirls_


----------



## heroesgirl88

sexy Aldo zebra print and black pumps
from a lovely TPFer! 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/Aldo__Fondy__Zebra_Pumps
$55 obo


----------



## ReisKitty

$29 Dolce Vita inspired wedges from Target- come in pink, black, brown & tan...

http://www.target.com/Mossimo-Pilar-Strappy-Wedge-Sandals/dp/B00477F0HU


----------



## sneezz

Not sure if this is much of a steal but these are 25% off. Promo ends today 2/6, not sure what time. Use code DBSFF25 at checkout!

http://www.designsbystephene.com/m/matilde-boot/547/13820/111371


----------



## linhhhuynh

amazing Jimmy Choos size 38 super pfer  start $250 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38739&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1059wt_932


----------



## calisurf

Just got email:  Last Call NM (in stores/online) extra 20% off 2/9 and 2/10


----------



## beduina

*FENDI Platforms size 36 NIB £149.99 SB*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140512154745&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1985wt_1140


----------



## am2022

Guys both YSL outlet in New york / Cabazon is doing presale for presidents day sale
20 % off for bags and shoes and 40% off for clothing
there are a lot of patent easy bags and patent downtown bags
some ysl tribtoos and patent ysl tributes in a lot of sizes!


----------



## calisurf

Chloe Shaft-Strap Boot in brown, size 40, $460

search sale at Bergdorf for Chloe


----------



## Raffaluv

Alexander McQueen Faithful Bootie - Bergdorfs -Camel color - Search sale section - size 10 only  Reg. 1295 now 498


----------



## linhhhuynh

Tribute heels $270 OBO  http://www.bonanza.com/booths/aisha...ibute_Heels_Brand_New_Size_US_7__Eu_38__AUS_8


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

linhhhuynh said:


> Tribute heels $270 OBO  http://www.bonanza.com/booths/aisha...ibute_Heels_Brand_New_Size_US_7__Eu_38__AUS_8



AHHH! Size 7 -- wouldn't even fit over my toes. I had my CC out and everything


----------



## linhhhuynh

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> AHHH! Size 7 -- wouldn't even fit over my toes. I had my CC out and everything



dang, too bad! they're really gorgeous


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

linhhhuynh said:


> dang, too bad! they're really gorgeous



They absolutely are - and great price, too. 

If any ladies are looking for a steal, here is DecadesTwo (used) shoes for $150. I scored a pair of Brian Atwood Gold Zenith 140mm heels for $150 just two days ago. Now I'm stalking that page like it's gold


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> ^^



I know... I'm pathetic and I need Shopaholics Anonymous for things I don't need. This week, I told myself I was done shopping then stumbled on the BAs and bought them. Then got the Casadei from Luisa Via Roma, loved them, and decided to keep them too. Then bought two more pairs of Casadei pumps last night. Today went to return a Prada bag at Saks and ended up with a grand worth of stuff at BCBG... So much for no more shopping. BUT I'm stalking DecadesTwo because someone else bought the YSL Tribtoos and I wanted them... Maybe they'll have more. And they're only $150. But I thought this one out through: if I share the link and someone else buys something before me, I won't even need to resist it.


----------



## NANI1972

YSL Black Patent Iconic Heels 37.5 $531

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...847%2B384%2B639%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D12580


----------



## Ilgin

clu13 said:


> Amazon has 25% off designer shoes through the 31st. Great deal on these cute Guiseppe Zanotti slingbacks:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EENAU2/ref=ox_ya_os_product


 
CRAZY!


----------



## champaign

Ilgin said:


> CRAZY!


Ugh, I can't find any reference to this sale, though I did find one for bluejeans. Anyways, what is the code for the shoe discount?There are boots I NEED to buy.


----------



## Ilgin

Marni black/gold sandals, size 38.5 - $249.99 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-710-Marni-B...76537?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a5a9c919


----------



## sjunky13

Really adorable Miu Miu flats! Too small for me  though. Seller is the best PFER!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Miu-Miu-Sparrow...63054?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a5b442ce


----------



## Espinosa

Sam Edelman Zachery wedges for $59 from $228.

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...e=1&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,price


----------



## sarasmith3269

piped ysl tributes 38.5 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D641%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## dstb

I am so excited- just ordered these!!!!!  Great price!  I have the Tribtoo pumps and Tribute pumps but this will be my first pair of the sandals!!!




sarasmith3269 said:


> piped ysl tributes 38.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D641%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^awesome!  Im so happy for you, when I saw them, I was saying, "please let them be a 35.5, please let them be a 35.5", but nope.  congrats!


----------



## abagdiva

I can't believe I came across this thread, I have weakness for shoes, this site is definitely going to make me poor


----------



## beduina

Small feet alert!  *YSL TribToo black vernigolf size 35.5 *

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....4640&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_7165wt_1140


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

these are in Canada and not my size but I LOVE these YSL peep toe pumps


----------



## finzup

Endless.com 25% off Friends and Family
Ends Mar 18, $100 minimum purchase

Use Code: *MARFFEVT*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Christian Louboutin "AstraQueen" new at Yoogi's - $545... sadly, not my size


----------



## Queen_Bee

For the office ladies, Cole Haan Carma Air Almond Pump for half off. available in all sizes!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cole-haan-carma-air-almond-pump/3039239


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

not exactly a steal but this is a really rare shoe (from what I understand, 30 were made available to the US): Ostrich Mad Marta 150's at Portero size 41


----------



## meaghan<3

*From a Fabulous Seller:

$250 - NO BIDS - Ending in 1 HOUR?!?!?!??!

Brian Atwood *Watermark Suede PUMP* Black Sz 39 *TPF**

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_1179wt_1141

I hope a tpfer can grab these!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

meaghan<3 said:


> *From a Fabulous Seller:
> 
> $250 - NO BIDS - Ending in 1 HOUR?!?!?!??!
> 
> Brian Atwood *Watermark Suede PUMP* Black Sz 39 *TPF**
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_1179wt_1141
> 
> I hope a tpfer can grab these!!!!!



EVEN BETTER! The price dropped to $199 - STEAL ALERT! And this is a truly amazing seller (purchased from her before) and a tPFer 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Fabulous_HTF_Brian_Atwood_Watermark_Wagner_Peeptoe__Size_39


----------



## mikoism

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> these are in Canada and not my size but I LOVE these YSL peep toe pumps


these are HOT.


----------



## kateincali

Size 39 Lanvin criss cross ballet flats from an awesome PFer. $250 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/LANVIN_Criss_Cross_Ballet_Flats


----------



## kateincali

Size 8.5 Michael Kors "Domino" Luggage Brown Suede Boots from a sweet PFer
Start bid $99 
Ends in 1+ day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270725557052


----------



## Redsolecollect

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Loubie22/items/Stuart_Weitzman_50_50_6_5_Nappa_Leather_Black

Stuart Weitzman 5050 nappa leather 6.5, I got the seller to bring it down to 370.00 through private message. So you might want to message to get a better deal. 
worn once

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/creighbaby/items/YSL_Yves_Saint_Laurent_TRIBUTE_Platform_Pump_39_9_tpf

YSL tribute Platform pump in turquoise $279!!!
Amazing deal so wish these were my size!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FarFetch is having a free worldwide shipping/returns event and there are many deals on shoes -- these D&G rain boots are adorable and 50% off but not in my size


----------



## kristag0619

My obsessive online shoe shopping has led me to some great deals! LOVE the Cole Haan air...so comfy 

Stuart Weitzman 'Not So' platform sandal: 60% off - $141.94 JUST ORDERED THIS!! How cute will it be with ripped and cuffed boyfriend jeans and a white blouse? 
Lots of sizes

Donald Pliner 'Muriel' boot:  60% off - $197.94 
sz. 5.5, 6, 11

Air Miranda by Cole Haan: over 50% off - $78.94
sz. 6.5 

Air Lyric riding boot by Cole Haan 60% off - $130.94
sz. 5, 6, 6.5, 9 in black and brown (this might be my fave of the sale picks)

Air Laney pump in Aubergine and Silver 60% off - $70.94
sz. 6 & 9


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous and trusted seller is cleaning house!

*Louboutin Bilbao in Camel *Sz 38 $250 OBO!!!!!!!!! A Steal!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Christian_Louboutin_Bilbao_Camel_Patent_Wedge_sz_38

*Miu Miu Black Patent Vernice Peep Toes* Size 38 $200 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Miu_Miu_Black_Patent_Vernice_Peep_Toe_sz_38

*Louboutin Lavender Gressimo* Size 38.5 $479 OBO!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshb...Christian_Louboutin_Greissimo_Mule_Lavender_s

*Via Spiga Summer Yellow T Strap Wedge* Size 8 $150
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Via_Spiga_Yellow_Patent_T_Strap_Wedge_sz__8

*Tory Burch Royal Blue Reva *Size 8 $125 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Tory_Burch_Royal_Navy_Reva_Ballet_Flat_sz_8


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Gorgeous new Cognac Maniac 140s, size 39.5! $399!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Brian_Atwood_Maniac_140mm___Cognac__Size_39_5

fabulous seller!!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

cheap cute shoes from a pfer! Tahari, Cole Haan, etc. all for <$75
http://shop.ebay.com/*annabelle*/m.html?_nkw=&_trksid=p3686&_ipg=&_from=&_armrs=1


----------



## tricia

Only size 5 left, but here is Gorgeous:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Alexander+Wang&N=306438399&bmUID=iYJt1Cr


----------



## kateincali

Price drop!! Now a steal at $190 OBO



faith_ann said:


> Size 39 Lanvin criss cross ballet flats from an awesome PFer. $250 OBO
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/linhhhuynh/items/LANVIN_Criss_Cross_Ballet_Flats


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

YSL Patent Purple sandals, size 9 - $360 http://www.refinestyle.com/yves-saint-laurent-shoes-platforms-1062-379.html ; some wear to the soles

cute Chanel summer sandals - size 8.5; $204.99; http://www.refinestyle.com/chanel-shoes-sandals-54.html

if only these were my size... brown Gucci sandals, size 6.5 $324 http://www.refinestyle.com/gucci-shoes-sandals-452-277.html


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

really, really cute tiny Dior ballet flats - 6.5 $145 
http://www.refinestyle.com/dior-shoes-flats-sale2910.html


----------



## kateincali

faith_ann said:


> Price drop!! Now a steal at $190 OBO



The price on these gorgeous Size 39 Lanvin criss cross ballet flats have been cut again! $175 OBO.


----------



## dallas

Balenciaga 37.5

http://www.decadestwo1.com/shop/viewproduct/1799


----------



## J. Fisk

crazy steve madden sales http://www.stevemadden.com/CategoryItem.aspx?id=678&np=127_282-678_722


----------



## couturegal

Hey Ladies!  Footcandy has all of their Brian Atwoods at 30% off!  I am talking about the Power, Milena, Donna, Maniac and so many other TDF styles!  www.footcandyshoes.com


----------



## sneezz

tricia said:


> Only size 5 left, but here is Gorgeous:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Alexander+Wang&N=306438399&bmUID=iYJt1Cr



I'm sorry, the link isn't working..what were they?


----------



## buim87

couturegal said:


> Hey Ladies!  Footcandy has all of their Brian Atwoods at 30% off!  I am talking about the Power, Milena, Donna, Maniac and so many other TDF styles!  www.footcandyshoes.com




Sorry for the stupid question. i never bought from them before, is this website legit? the price seems to be too good of a deal.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

buim87 said:


> Sorry for the stupid question. i never bought from them before, is this website legit? the price seems to be too good of a deal.



It's legit. They're clearing inventory and not buying the fall collection as it's not selling well for them. Not too many sizes are left though


----------



## kateincali

faith_ann said:


> The price on these gorgeous Size 39 Lanvin criss cross ballet flats have been cut again! $175 OBO.



Down to $150 OBO now. 

If anyone's in the area, the Nordstrom Rack in San Diego has Miu Miu Glitter clogs in size 9 for 35% off $170. (619) 296-0143


----------



## hipmama

Endless is having 20% off all min. purchases of $100.  Enter MAYEVENT through MAY 12. They also offer free shipping and a return window of 365 days.

http://www.endless.com


----------



## BellaShoes

^Super deal on Loeffler Randall boots with the 20% off code... these are marked to $521 on sale and another 20% takes them to $417

http://www.endless.com/LOEFFLER-RAN...sort=-product_site_launch_date&showDesigner=1


----------



## beduina

*YSL cobalt blue Tribute 105 sandals £499.99 (not a steal but, definitely HTF)
*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140546341598&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_2371wt_1140


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely, trusted seller has listed Louis Vuitton Monogram Espadrilles Size 41 $199 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshb..._Vuitton_Monogram_Espadrille_Sandals_sz41_tpf


----------



## sneezz

TFS! I picked up the last 5.5 Tortora. I remembered to use eb8tes for another 12% back. 

I found these embossed ones: size 9.5 in grey $486.50 plus additional 20% off with code MAYEVENT

http://www.endless.com/LOEFFLER-RANDALL-Womens-Matilde-Boot/dp/B0035WTU4M/ref=sr_1_85/?cAsin=B0035WTTYI&fromPage=search&qid=1305077147766&sr=1-85&asins=B004JHZ12W,B004JHZ0Z0,B004JHZ17M,B004JHZ1FO,B004JHZ0UK,B004JKMF46,B004JHZ1AO,B004KB1DCE,B004JHZ03M,B004JHZ0EQ,B004JN0CA2,B004JKMLPO,B004JHZ1A4,B004JHZ00A,B004JHZ1RM,B004JHZ1PE,B004JKMIF2,B004JKMKKU,B004JHZ0BY,B004JKMKT6,B004JHZ0S2,B004JHZ1XG,B004JKMFOQ,B004KB1E2I,B004JKMG5O,B004JHZ208,B004JHZ230,B004JKMHH6,B004JHZ27Q,B004JHZ0HI,B004JHZ1L8,B004JHZ2NU,B004JHZ0PU,B004JKMM76,B004JHYZZ6,B004KB1EE6,B004JHZ1D6,B004JHZ0KA,B004JHZ104,B004JKMJHO,B003VPA9B6,B003VPA8Z8,B004GEBHG2,B003VPA8B2,B0044R917I,B003VPA95W,B003VPA9DE,B003VPA9KW,B003VPA9Z2,B003VPA8LW,B003VPA9RK,B003VPA8EE,B003VPAA4M,B0046W6S5Y,B0046W6S1I,B003FZADM2,B003FZADOA,B003ZSHOV2,B003GSKVO8,B003GSKX1E,B003GSKXVE,B003GSKSVO,B003GSKRVU,B003GSKTA4,B003GSKYAO,B003GSKRZG,B003GSKU12,B003GSKSHI,B003GSKYMM,B003GSKYXG,B003GSKVPW,B003GSKVZC,B003GSKWAQ,B003GSKWTM,B003RWSAO6,B003RWSA78,B003RWSAKK,B003RWSABE,B003RWSA96,B003RWSAU0,B003RWSAGO,B003RWSA1E,B003RWSALY,B0035WTUC4,B0035WTTYI,B0035WTTVG,B0035WTTLG,B0035WTUL0,B0035WTTNE&asinTitle=LOEFFLER%20RANDALL%20Matilde%20Boot&contextTitle=search%20results&page=1&size=100&node=242169011&nodes=242169011&brands=LOEFFLER%20RANDALL&sort=-product_site_launch_date&showDesigner=1#__asin=B003GSKYDG&ref=dp_sbs_1


I found these embossed ones: size 8 and 11 in black $433.70 then another 20% off with code MAYEVENT 

http://www.endless.com/LOEFFLER-RANDALL-Womens-Matilde-Boot/dp/B0035WTU4M/ref=sr_1_85/?cAsin=B0035WTTYI&fromPage=search&qid=1305077147766&sr=1-85&asins=B004JHZ12W,B004JHZ0Z0,B004JHZ17M,B004JHZ1FO,B004JHZ0UK,B004JKMF46,B004JHZ1AO,B004KB1DCE,B004JHZ03M,B004JHZ0EQ,B004JN0CA2,B004JKMLPO,B004JHZ1A4,B004JHZ00A,B004JHZ1RM,B004JHZ1PE,B004JKMIF2,B004JKMKKU,B004JHZ0BY,B004JKMKT6,B004JHZ0S2,B004JHZ1XG,B004JKMFOQ,B004KB1E2I,B004JKMG5O,B004JHZ208,B004JHZ230,B004JKMHH6,B004JHZ27Q,B004JHZ0HI,B004JHZ1L8,B004JHZ2NU,B004JHZ0PU,B004JKMM76,B004JHYZZ6,B004KB1EE6,B004JHZ1D6,B004JHZ0KA,B004JHZ104,B004JKMJHO,B003VPA9B6,B003VPA8Z8,B004GEBHG2,B003VPA8B2,B0044R917I,B003VPA95W,B003VPA9DE,B003VPA9KW,B003VPA9Z2,B003VPA8LW,B003VPA9RK,B003VPA8EE,B003VPAA4M,B0046W6S5Y,B0046W6S1I,B003FZADM2,B003FZADOA,B003ZSHOV2,B003GSKVO8,B003GSKX1E,B003GSKXVE,B003GSKSVO,B003GSKRVU,B003GSKTA4,B003GSKYAO,B003GSKRZG,B003GSKU12,B003GSKSHI,B003GSKYMM,B003GSKYXG,B003GSKVPW,B003GSKVZC,B003GSKWAQ,B003GSKWTM,B003RWSAO6,B003RWSA78,B003RWSAKK,B003RWSABE,B003RWSA96,B003RWSAU0,B003RWSAGO,B003RWSA1E,B003RWSALY,B0035WTUC4,B0035WTTYI,B0035WTTVG,B0035WTTLG,B0035WTUL0,B0035WTTNE&asinTitle=LOEFFLER%20RANDALL%20Matilde%20Boot&contextTitle=search%20results&page=1&size=100&node=242169011&nodes=242169011&brands=LOEFFLER%20RANDALL&sort=-product_site_launch_date&showDesigner=1#__asin=B003GSKYDG&ref=dp_sbs_1



BellaShoes said:


> ^Super deal on Loeffler Randall boots with the 20% off code... these are marked to $521 on sale and another 20% takes them to $417
> 
> http://www.endless.com/LOEFFLER-RAN...sort=-product_site_launch_date&showDesigner=1


----------



## linhhhuynh

super cute MK shoes start $99 BIN $150 sz 8.5 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140548162602&clk_rvr_id=231802974121


----------



## BellaShoes

The loefller randall boots are a ridiculous deal on endless!


----------



## sneezz

BellaShoes said:


> The loefller randall boots are a ridiculous deal on endless!



Yes, I couldn't say no to nearly 50% off after eb8tes.  Thanks again for sharing!  I am secretly hoping they're too big cuz I'm supposed to be on a ban!


----------



## sneezz

More Loeffler Randall Matildes on sale (graphite grey). Size 8 and 9.5. Hurry!

http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/matilde-graphite-grey-leather/PI=76128/?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=855393012&tid=plfr1r

Dolce Vita Pali sandals for $49.50


----------



## shoegal87

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120727192388#ht_2300wt_1141 

Amazing Louis Vuitton Sandals!


----------



## Gerry

^^^^^ Whoa....80% positive feedback. Beware


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, NM online has the  Valentino scultpure lace pumps on sale for 60% off the orig. retail price, plus right now they're an additional 30% off... oh my, these pumps are so couture and unbelievably gorgeous. Size 38 & 39 in black are available only:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D605%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## kateincali

Super cute navy patent Lanvin flats from a PFer
$110 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/LANVIN-Criss-Cross-Ballet-Flats/34236192


----------



## calisurf

^ Size 9


----------



## BellaShoes

Stunning Sergio Rossi Tall Lizard Embossed Boots
Reg $1170 Sale $526 Size 36.5 (DAMN!!!!!)

http://beta.neimanmarcus.com:80/store/product.jsp?itemId=prod108200028&catId=#resultType=sale


----------



## poptarts

Small size alert!

There's a pair of black (leather) Lanvin flats at Atlanta's Filene's Basement as of this afternoon, comes with box and at just $99. Size 5. Not sure if FB does charge send but wouldn't hurt to ask!.


----------



## r6girl2005

Small tootsie alert!

Gold/rose Lanvin size 35.5 for $294 at SF Nordies. PM me if you'd like my SA's contact info


----------



## authenticplease

Jonathan from Saks ATL sent this Kodak gallery of sale Chanel shoes.....he can be reached at 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/...localeid=en_US


----------



## Swanky

you've posted this a lot tonight. . . 
link didn't work for me.  Also, ONCE is plenty


----------



## susu1978

poptarts said:


> Small size alert!
> 
> There's a pair of black (leather) Lanvin flats at Atlanta's Filene's Basement as of this afternoon, comes with box and at just $99. Size 5. Not sure if FB does charge send but wouldn't hurt to ask!.


 

I would love a pair


----------



## susu1978

authenticplease said:


> Jonathan from Saks ATL sent this Kodak gallery of sale Chanel shoes.....he can be reached at 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/...localeid=en_US


 

link is not working


----------



## authenticplease

susu1978 said:


> link is not working


 
This is working for me......any luck now?

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...Mail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-legacy&localeid=en_US


----------



## susu1978

authenticplease said:


> This is working for me......any luck now?
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...Mail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-legacy&localeid=en_US


 

still


----------



## authenticplease

These Brian Atwood SATC studded pumps are available at Jeffrey ATL. contact William at (404) 237-9000 

40% off of retail

BB spy photos


----------



## beduina

*Isabel Marant Woody Blue Sandals size 36 sb £279.99*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140566835036&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_2353wt_1140

*Same Woody Sandals size 40 sb £177*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Isabel-Marant-escarpin-bahia-neuf-T40-/270769068698?pt=FR_Chaussures_pour_femmes&hash=item3f0b181a9a#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## indi3r4

ladies, just wanted to give you heads up.. Nordstrom started their 2nd markdown for designer shoes except for chanel and louboutin.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I got Frye boots yesterday from NM Last Call. They come in three colors and are such a great deal for Frye boots! All of NMLC shoes are on sale and are an additional 15% off. These were 50% off of NMLC's discounted price and then another 15% off. The extra 15% ends today, but the other sales last through July 4th.


----------



## jenayb

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Ha...57935?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aab9cc52f

Seriously!? This price, not my size!?


----------



## sneezz

I know it's not boot season but the SW 50/50 OTK boots are featured in the Nordies Anniversary sale catalog for $345 I believe.  So this is your chance ladies for those who missed out on them last season.  Pre-sale for cardholders begins on 7/5.


----------



## beduina

**Relisted price drop!*  Isabel Marant Woody sandals *
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Isabel-Marant-Woody-Leather-Sandals-Shoes-Heels-36-3-6-/140569979316?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20ba9fa9b4#ht_3061wt_1140


----------



## xlovely

Roan Shop in Virginia has all their *Jimmy Choo's* for 75% off!! 
roanshop.com I like to work with Meredith or London, hope you score something amazing!


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffrey ATL has a stunning pair of black patent laser cut booties in a 40.... Everything is 50% off now!!  William, Jackie, or Keith will be happy to help.......404 237 9000

This is the pattern of the cutout but NOT the style of the shoe they have....theirs if more of a tall bootie with no opening at the toe area.


----------



## linhhhuynh

great pfer has some nice shoes for sweet deals! Prada, Juicy Couture, Kate Spade, Isaac Mizrahi, sizes 10/11 http://shop.ebay.com/labellover81/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## mdmd

NM has started pre-sales for their second (is that right? I've lost track) markdown on designer shoes. A fair amount of CL, Lanvin, Prada, Gucci and Chanel at the Chicago Michigan Ave store still available. Hurry!


----------



## Elara

I think my original post got eaten in the great database corruption of last week, but Ped Shoes (www.pedshoes.com) is having their summer sale with some great deals on Chie Mihara, Cydwoc, and the like!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bloomingdales has TB Revas for 50 off using code SURVEY.


----------



## TheAnni

YSL Palais 80 Kid Scamosciato/Brest Nero/White Ivory for ~ $250 

http://www.apropos-store.com/palais-80-kid-scamosciato-brest-nero-white-ivory.html


----------



## Ilgin

Margiela sandal booties in light lime green, currently at $150!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAISON-MARTIN-M...52575?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a681112df


----------



## authenticplease

Most sales shoes at Matches in UK are at least 50% off.....MFR2985 will give you an additional 20% off of sale prices.  Lots of Alaia, DVF, etc...should also be a VAT refund for ladies in the US.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ns_shoes?resetFilters=true&productsPerPage=76


----------



## shoegal87

Charlotte Olympia Lais as seen on Olivia Palermo
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....67353&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_540wt_1141


----------



## DTowngirl12

Miu Miu flats at NM last call sale, extra 25% off. $133


----------



## fatfrog

http://www.amazon.com/Giuseppe-Zano...r_1_14?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1311909025&sr=1-14


----------



## linhhhuynh

cute nine west heels, 9.5, start $35 BIN $50 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140583948315


----------



## shoegal87

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....41270&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Christian Louboutin Satin pumps


----------



## DTowngirl12

Suede Louboutins, pretty much new! Size 37 $200 usd right now

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...465934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## minks

6pm.com is having a limited access sale on Burberry shoes right now.

https://secure-la.6pm.com/login.do?attemptedTSAccess=true


----------



## BellaShoes

Fantastic Miu Miu flats $299 OBO Size 38!

Trusted, lovely seller... she also has amazing CL's and LV's!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride


----------



## DTowngirl12

http://cgi.ebay.com/jimmy-Choo-Glen...men_s_Shoes&hash=item35b4399e78#ht_500wt_1287

Jimmy Choo Glenys in Watersnake!! Size 38... such a good deal!


----------



## shoecrazy

Frye Carson Short Boot size 10 $159, final sale

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product2243.html


----------



## linhhhuynh

super cute MARC JACOBS shoes from my fav pfer! start 50$ BIN 85$ sz 10.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/140596586634


----------



## authenticplease

Fantastic Finds, a fabulous consignment shop in an Atlanta Suburbs has the following shoes.....at an additional 20% for summer blowout sale.

Manolo Blahnik Campari black patent pump with cutout design at toe, 37.5 for $79minus additional 20% off.  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2&ecid=NMCIBingShoppingFeed&ncx=n&uEm=%%CSE%%

Pedro Garcia Noa Glitter Pump, 38 for $119 minus additional 20%...just like attached image but without bow at toe.

http://www.polyvore.com/pedro_garcia_gold_glitter_noa/thing?id=3745966

Balenciaga dark navy suede wedge 36 for low hundred dollar range minus 20%.

photo attached below

My BB camera was not working properly and the store SAs are not very techno savvy.....Teresa may be able to send you a photo if she is working.  The store will ship within the US.  GL!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^OOPS!....Phone # for Fantastic Finds is 404- 303-1313


----------



## rdgldy

*D.*, you are the best-always looking out for all of us!


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


> *D.*, you are the best-always looking out for all of us!


 Awww, L!  


Celine Dark brown tall boots 38 for $139....they also offer an easy layaway

http://alexissuitcase.shoprw.com/product.php?productid=2361&cat=27&page=1

Etro rust suede tall bow boots for $169

http://alexissuitcase.shoprw.com/product.php?productid=2362&cat=27&page=2

Also, google for additional percentage off codes....I know they are having a labor day sale this weekend.


----------



## kateincali

Gorgeous red patent Marni flats from my fave PFer SZ 37.5
$90 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MARNI-Red-Patent-Flats-37-5/40592632


----------



## BellaShoes

Amazing seller too!

$499 OBO!!!

Atwood Barettas
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110742496146?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## linhhhuynh

casual chic Marc Jacobs espadrilles sz 39 @29.99 no bids and 35$ BIN from my fav pfer  http://www.ebay.com/itm/140604079773






same seller cute sz 9.5 Nine West sandals @29.99 no bids BIN 45$ http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140603987534


----------



## beduina

YSL tribute cobalto leather sandals size 36 sb £499.99

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140606723983?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_3951wt_1140


----------



## Colleen V.

Anyone know where to find a pair of the Frye brown leather Villager boots?


----------



## BunnyRoca

Steve Madden "Intyce" boots for $99 at zooshoo.com. Used code "loved".

http://zooshoo.com/cgi-bin/auto/zs_db_gen_item.cgi?item=intyceblk

I was also able to get Nordstrom to price-match because I prefer their return policy.


----------



## beduina

beduina said:


> YSL tribute cobalto leather sandals size 36 sb £499.99
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140606723983?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_3951wt_1140



*Relisted* price dropped  unfortunately not my right size for tributes 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140614430577?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_4051wt_1187


----------



## authenticplease

Colleen V. said:


> Anyone know where to find a pair of the Frye brown leather Villager boots?


 Check your local TJMaxx stores.....they had a bunch of different styles at my local store so I would imagine they vary by store.  GL!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just bought these gorgeous Alexander McQueen boots for about $300 less than they'd cost in the states from Biondini Paris via FarFetch.com








They arrivedyesterday and I LOOOOVE them!

They also do free returns.


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/bi...ueen-suede-high-heel-boots-item-10100006.aspx


----------



## rdgldy

love them!!


----------



## am2022

ooooh.. jetsetgo.. love love those navy mcqueen boot!!!


----------



## am2022

ladies... just in time for fall 

mcqueen shearling faithful booties  a whooping 75% off

a lot of sizes left

go get them!!!

http://www.shopcurve.com/blog/?page_id=6&shopp_pid=96


----------



## authenticplease

JetSetGo! said:


> I just bought these gorgeous Alexander McQueen boots for about $300 less than they'd cost in the states from Biondini Paris via FarFetch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arrivedyesterday and I LOOOOVE them!
> 
> They also do free returns.
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/bi...ueen-suede-high-heel-boots-item-10100006.aspx


 
Gorgeous, Jet!  


amacasa said:


> ladies... just in time for fall
> 
> mcqueen shearling faithful booties a whooping 75% off
> 
> a lot of sizes left
> 
> go get them!!!
> 
> http://www.shopcurve.com/blog/?page_id=6&shopp_pid=96


 
How do these run is sizing?  What a fabulous discount!


----------



## lisenoktx

Neiman Last Call has extra 30% off shoes.  Got myself a pair of Repetto flats and valentino sandals for a good price.


----------



## authenticplease

Fantastic Finds has a pair of black leather YSL Tribute stretch pumps in 37.5 for $119!  They have been worn but are still in very good condition.  They will ship within the US.  Ask for Eli.  Phone # for Fantastic Finds is 404- 303-1313 

They look like this but I did not have my camera with me today.  This is NOT my photo.


----------



## Smallchic

I don't post enough to make a thread for this, so I'm putting it here in hopes that people will share the info.

This is from the Premium Outlets Facebook page:

Last Call by Neiman Marcus will open early at 9 am on Oct 26 when they will put out a limited number of designer shoes direct from Neiman Marcus. at savings of 30%-55%. Their stores are located at:

Allen Premium Outlets, Allen, TX
Camarillo Premium Outlets, Camarillo, CA
Las Americas Premium Outlets, San Diego, CA
Orlando Premium Outlets - International Dr, Orlando, FL
Philadelphia Premium Outlets, Limerick, PA
San Marcos Premium Outlets, San Marcos, TX
Woodbury Common Premium Outlets, Central Valley, NY
Opening November 12: Desert Hills Premium Outlets, Cabazon, CA

The picture that went along with it is of boxes and boxes of Louboutins.


----------



## AEGIS

beautiful!




JetSetGo! said:


> I just bought these gorgeous Alexander McQueen boots for about $300 less than they'd cost in the states from Biondini Paris via FarFetch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arrivedyesterday and I LOOOOVE them!
> 
> They also do free returns.
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/bi...ueen-suede-high-heel-boots-item-10100006.aspx


----------



## AEGIS

i should not start visiting this thread lol


----------



## BunnyRoca

Rocket Dog F&F

50% + Free Ship

Code: rdfamily50

www.rocketdog.com


----------



## Ilgin

nude Margiela sandal boots  37.5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Martin-Marg...63340?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43aab600ec


----------



## BellaShoes

Fab Miu Miu ballet flats for $100 OBO from a lovely seller! Size 38!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RED...udded-Leather-Buckle-Flats-sz-38-tpf/39310975


----------



## Luv n bags

Cole Haan Air Avalon Boots.  These are great for larger calves - $156.00 on NM website, but Nordstrom price matches!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...816&010=X0LS7&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=X0LS7#sf


----------



## Stephanie***

authenticplease said:


> Fantastic Finds has a pair of black leather YSL Tribute stretch pumps in 37.5 for $119!  They have been worn but are still in very good condition.  They will ship within the US.  Ask for Eli.  Phone # for Fantastic Finds is 404- 303-1313
> 
> They look like this but I did not have my camera with me today.  This is NOT my photo.



Do you know if they are still available? Sadly I'm from Germany...


----------



## BellaShoes

GAAAA! I cannot believe these ALAIA popped up on eBay and not my size!!!

As seen on Jessica Alba:

ALAIA Tie Up Platform $670 OBO Size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260887472376&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#vi-desc


----------



## phiphi

HTF Brian Atwood leopard ponyhair maniacs $399 OBO - size 41 - great seller!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28076994396...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_783wt_1187


----------



## BellaShoes

^Why! WHY!!!!!!!!!! I so wish these were a 39-39.5!!


----------



## jtc103

Amazing shoe deal from one of our own.  Love this Valentino, wish it was my size!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Valentino-Bow-Pump-Patent-Taupe-40-tpf/43131781


----------



## jtc103

Another great deal:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-price-drop-Hermes-Oran-Sandals-EUC-TPF-40/42383398


----------



## BellaShoes

Steal!

Gucci Logo Nero Flip Flops Size 8 $100 OBO lovely tPF'er!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-Flop-Thong-Sandals-size-38-US-8-TPF/43160444


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of 50%....

Burberry Prorsum Army Platform Pump w/Buckles $447.

http://www.shopcurve.com/blog/?page_id=6&shopp_pid=167

Burberry Prorsum Aviator Mule Clog $347.

http://www.shopcurve.com/blog/?page_id=6&shopp_pid=168

Barbara Bui Safari High show $357.

http://www.shopcurve.com/blog/?page_id=6&shopp_pid=68

and some 30%

Galliano Detachable pump $976.

http://www.shopcurve.com/blog/?page_id=6&shopp_pid=172

Galliano Vernice Booties $766

http://www.shopcurve.com/blog/?page_id=6&shopp_pid=144


----------



## soleilbrun

AEGIS said:


> i should not start visiting this thread lol


 
Exactly! I was happy and sad at the same time for finding it.


----------



## authenticplease

Stephanie*** said:


> Do you know if they are still available? Sadly I'm from Germany...


 
They were still instore last week when I went through but sadly they only ship in the continental US.


----------



## meaghan<3

*AMAZING BNIB Charlotte Olympia BEBEL Leopard!! Size 39 - $599 From a Trusted and Fabulous Seller!! Retail is $765 plus tax & shipping!! *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fabulous-NEW-Charlotte-Olympia-BEBEL-Leopard-Size-39-TPF/43463023


----------



## authenticplease

Stanley Korshak is having 25% off ONE item thru November 26 online or instore with code TURKEY

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/ThanksForGiving/


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks for the code!!  Does this work on designer shoes too? Would love to get a CL from them. Thanks



authenticplease said:


> Stanley Korshak is having 25% off ONE item thru November 26 online or instore with code TURKEY
> 
> http://www.stanleykorshak.com/ThanksForGiving/


----------



## meaghan<3

meaghan<3 said:


> *AMAZING BNIB Charlotte Olympia BEBEL Leopard!! Size 39 - $599 From a Trusted and Fabulous Seller!! Retail is $765 plus tax & shipping!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fabulous-NEW-Charlotte-Olympia-BEBEL-Leopard-Size-39-TPF/43463023*


*


**I have to correct a mistake -- Retail price is $965!!! -- Get them for a TOTAL STEAL***


----------



## authenticplease

mrsMP said:


> Thanks for the code!!  Does this work on designer shoes too? Would love to get a CL from them. Thanks



Should work on everything except sale items.


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks! 



authenticplease said:


> Should work on everything except sale items.


----------



## authenticplease

Fendi colorblock 38,5 for $309

http://www.barneys.com/Multi-Color-Sandal/501091348,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES10


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous valentinos, lovely seller
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Valentino-Bow-Pump-Patent-Taupe-40-tpf/43470080


----------



## authenticplease

NAP sale has started.....lots of shoe bargains!


----------



## ESQ.

new prada wedges ending soon $60
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...224458&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_2869wt_1219


----------



## authenticplease

Fun Alaia wedges 37 for $36!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-A...62851?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item519c08a3a3


----------



## calisurf

Charlotte Olympia - the "Banana" pumps - absolutely amazing.

size 40, starting bid $450, less than 2 days left, 0 bids.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHARLOTTE-O...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c610b075b#ht_518wt_1252


----------



## calisurf

These Chanel Clogs are going to go for a steal!

black leather, 37, $349 starting bid, 0 bid, 2 d left

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Brow...en_s_Shoes&hash=item256a105381#ht_2272wt_1018


----------



## authenticplease

Spy pics from Jeffrey ATL....currently all 40% off of retail.  Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net

YSL at 40% off












Lots of Prada and Miu Miu











and the 'prothesis' boots!


----------



## calisurf

^awesome thank you!!!  

 prothesis!


----------



## mrsMP

Barneys.com YSL Tribtoo Cap Toe Pumps On Sale - 40% OFF!!

http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Cap-Toe-Pump/501425771,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES10

http://www.barneys.com/Tribtoo-Cap-Toe-Pump/501425694,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES10


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

A wonderful seller is having an end of the year closet cleaning! Lanvin, McQueen, Kirkwood, Brian Atwood, Christian Louboutin, Zanotti and more! Sizes range from 37-37.5!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/matwood


----------



## calisurf

Bluefly: 10% off, $40 off if over $200 with code holiday40 AND free shipping


----------



## am2022

this just went on sale at NAP... had to get myself a pair as well!



JetSetGo! said:


> I just bought these gorgeous Alexander McQueen boots for about $300 less than they'd cost in the states from Biondini Paris via FarFetch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arrivedyesterday and I LOOOOVE them!
> 
> They also do free returns.
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/bi...ueen-suede-high-heel-boots-item-10100006.aspx


----------



## am2022

thanks " D" 
can't go wrong with YSL!


authenticplease said:


> Spy pics from Jeffrey ATL....currently all 40% off of retail. Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net
> 
> YSL at 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Prada and Miu Miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 'prothesis' boots!


----------



## TinyEe

Gucci by Tom Ford corset black satin tie up heels sandals
I love these heels very romantic I wish I was a size 6 I'd snatch them up!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...in-Tie-up-Heel-Sandals-36-6-3-C-/140649780334


----------



## sneezz

Sizes 6-10

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LOEF-WZ30&c=Loeffler+Randall


----------



## sneezz

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/1EN8%21LOU/CHRISTIAN+LOUBOUTIN+-+1EN8


----------



## authenticplease

Mushroom City on the 'Bay has some sweet deals right now.....

alaia pony hair pumps in 37.5 and taupe leather booties in 38.5 for $179.BIN

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...dkw=&_osacat=3034&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

YSL sandals for $119 and $149

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...dkw=&_osacat=3034&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## randr21

coveted grey YSL patent captoe pump back in stock at nap sale section.

sz 7.5 and 9.5 only

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-RKCSmkBW7Holbd4k2xZq0g


----------



## randr21

purple suede tribute 105 sz 6 only

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-MqoLSyV2qy6IKMHQBQwVjA


----------



## randr21

YSL patent captoed pump in nude 7.5 on sale rack at bny NYC as of an hour ago.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous YSL Tribute Platform Sandals 
Black Patent!!!
Size 38 $399 OBO from a lovely tpfer!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Yve...ack-Patent-Platform-Sandal-sz-38-TPF/44775627


----------



## beduina

New YSL Blue leather tribute sandals size 36 £595 or BO 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140670971943?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_6698wt_1187


----------



## randr21

great pair of mbmj pumps with bow for work and dresses for $150!  Many sizes

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/marc+by+mar...12&cm_mmc=affil-_-Shop It To Me-_-main-_-main


----------



## Ilgin

black Margiela sandal booties, 38

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Maison-Mart...84737?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc05be181


----------



## rdgldy

TDF Rockstuds, few sizes available:
http://www.bobellisshoes.com/valent...vampwtaupeleatherpebblegrainwithstudtrim.aspx


----------



## writetotami

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270882628451?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Iheartsales

$397(that's over $600 off!!) - Alexander Wang Chantal Fox-Fur Patent Leather Sandals
http://stylefeed.com/products/4e0050795210d87674f27242

dying, should i get them?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Gorgeous Giuseppe Zanotti Leopard Pony Hair Peep Toe size 39, from a lovely TPF-er!
$349 OBO!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fab...air-Peep-toe-Slingback-120mm-39-TPF-/44885247


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous and from a lovely tPF'er

*Chanel Beige with black peep toe pump* Size 38 $399 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...e-and-Black-Peep-Toe-Pumps-sz-38-TPF/45039294

Not certain of the style name so here is a pic!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fantastic *Miu Miu Croc Embossed Blush Wedge Size 38* $325 OBO from a fabulous tpf'er!!!

(why oh why not a 38.5!!!!!)

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-Platform-Espadrille-Wedge-sz-38-TPF/45039450


----------



## Iheartsales

I think I'm in love, most amazing Dolce & Gabbana boots ever for 70% off! Only size 9 left. at Saks online. 

Dolce & Gabbana
Suede and shearling ankle boots
Was $1,195   Now $286.80
http://stylefeed.com/products/4ed73433d0439e1d8791c8bd


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Fabulous TPF-er is letting go of some fabulous shoes!!!! sizes 38.5-39

http://www.ebay.com/sch/bella*sicil..._trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562

Giuseppe Zanotti Leopard Pony Hair Peep toe size 39, starting bid $325
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-Gi...29778?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337040d792

Alejandro Ingelmo Thriller Bootie size 38.5, starting bid $299
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-NE...90208?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33705599c0

Manolo Blahnik IBIZA Strappy studded sandal size 39, starting bid $259
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-NE...93216?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337055a580

Miu Miu Ballet flat with pink/black leather flower size 39, starting bid $199
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-NE...95240?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337055ad68


----------



## authenticplease

I so wish these were my size!  Someone grab them!!

YSL Palais Leopard pony hair 38.5 for $371

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26st%3Ds&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585


----------



## Iheartsales

wow! Simona Fox High Heel Sandals by Alexander Wang now $268 from $895! They have black and pink. Must resist... http://stylefeed.com/products/4ed74435d0439e1d8791ce9b


----------



## ldp

I just found out Ped's Winter Sale has started! (Must have missed the e-mail.) The deals seem especially deep! For instance, these Vic Matie boots I've been lusting for have gone from $648 to $299!!!! What a great Tuesday morning for me!!!! Love them so and soon they will be mine! (Lots of other good design lines, tooArgila, Chie Mihara, Cydwoq, even a few Fiorentini + Baker styles.)


----------



## jtran3

Alexander Wang Freja bootie in black suede for $81.00, they're originally $675!!! At the Barney's Outlet at San Marcos Premium Outlet! I bought them on Saturday and I am not sure if they'll ship but it's worth asking! They had the black one and also the cream color.


----------



## bj81

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._name=Burberry&N=306418075+1553&bmUID=jkmshdx

Burberry Leather & Shearling Ankle Boots, all sizes $397 was $995

I got these last week from Neimans for $335.  

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...4744236062_728591061_11130616_566614533_n.jpg


----------



## phiphi

beautiful valentino studded bow pumps - currently at 250$ or BIN 325.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4161b8164d#ht_720wt_1186


----------



## phiphi

Gorgeous B Brian Atwood Phoenicia Platform Boots 140mm 7.5 38 - currently 108$ or BIN 250$ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170768198499#ht_8045wt_1185


----------



## sneezz

Size 11 black lizard embossed: $378.58

http://www.endless.com/dp/B003GSKY1I/ref=asc_df_B003GSKY1I1878506?tag=designerapparel2-20&creative=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B003GSKY1I

Size 10 grey suede: $334

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LOEF-WZ107&AID=10568535&PID=1539694&referrerURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.designerapparel.com%2Floeffler_randall.html%3Fp%3D18&


Assorted sizes and colors: black, olive or chestnut $486.50

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/loeffler-randall-matilde-wedge-boots?ID=461611&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## sneezz

sneezz said:


> Size 11 black lizard embossed: $378.58
> 
> http://www.endless.com/dp/B003GSKY1I/ref=asc_df_B003GSKY1I1878506?tag=designerapparel2-20&creative=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B003GSKY1I
> 
> Size 10 grey suede: $334
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LOEF-WZ107&AID=10568535&PID=1539694&referrerURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.designerapparel.com%2Floeffler_randall.html%3Fp%3D18&
> 
> 
> Assorted sizes and colors: black, olive or chestnut $486.50
> 
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/loeffler-randall-matilde-wedge-boots?ID=461611&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n



The first pair is cheaper on Amazon! Also size 11. $301.53

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003GSKY1I/ref=aw_d_var_2nd_shoes_img?vs=1


----------



## sneezz

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?icid=src_Sale+Silo+Updated+Page&searchType=SALE&rte=%252Fetemplate%252Fet1.jsp%253FNo%253D320%2526N%253D4294966733%2526icid%253Dsrc_Sale%252BSilo%252BUpdated%252BPage%2526pageSize%253D160&eItemId=prod120820003&itemId=prod120820003&parentId=cat980731


----------



## NANI1972

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/79...der&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-mLVi10NIS_rB6_qUUZEK9A

YSL Tribtoo leopard size 11 $528!


----------



## GirlwiththeShoe

Miu Miu Glitter Bow Booties $500



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miu-Miu-Aut...en_s_Shoes&hash=item231940f15a#ht_3923wt_1396


----------



## sneezz

sneezz said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?icid=src_Sale+Silo+Updated+Page&searchType=SALE&rte=%252Fetemplate%252Fet1.jsp%253FNo%253D320%2526N%253D4294966733%2526icid%253Dsrc_Sale%252BSilo%252BUpdated%252BPage%2526pageSize%253D160&eItemId=prod120820003&itemId=prod120820003&parentId=cat980731



Size 41 available now too!

((Stuart Weitzman Alex in chocolate crochet))


----------



## Miraloma

Saks.com has a killer deal on B by Brian Atwood Edeline booties. I bought them at $185 and the price has dropped slightly since then. Not sure they still have the gray and wine colors. Check it out. I love my booties!


----------



## Miraloma

Here is another Brian Atwood shoes deal at saks.com. Just love these shoes. Most sizes are available. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ood&N=1553+306418049+4294910609&bmUID=jlg2w_Y


----------



## MissBehavin

I so wanted these Python wedges by Tom Ford for YSL when they first appeared!





I tried so hard to find them in my size but failed miserably.
October last year I was in a small town near London when I saw them in Charity shop window! These gorgeous shoes had not been worn, with the YSL dust bag and box and in my size too! What a find. 
Price! £75 ($100)
I only had £65 cash in my purse
So the kind lady actually reduced the price to £65 for me.


----------



## shimmerbrick

MissBehavin said:


> I so wanted these Python wedges by Tom Ford for YSL when they first appeared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried so hard to find them in my size but failed miserably.
> October last year I was in a small town near London when I saw them in Charity shop window! These gorgeous shoes had not been worn, with the YSL dust bag and box and in my size too! What a find.
> Price! £75 ($100)
> I only had £65 cash in my purse
> So the kind lady actually reduced the price to £65 for me.



absolutely gorgeous!! you're a lucky lady  and the shop owner is so nice to have done that!


----------



## Ryki

Dark Magenta Trib Too 80, $239 from Zoe New York


----------



## kdo

WOW!! On both the gorgeous wedges and the steal of the century!



MissBehavin said:


> I so wanted these Python wedges by Tom Ford for YSL when they first appeared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried so hard to find them in my size but failed miserably.
> October last year I was in a small town near London when I saw them in Charity shop window! These gorgeous shoes had not been worn, with the YSL dust bag and box and in my size too! What a find.
> Price! £75 ($100)
> I only had £65 cash in my purse
> So the kind lady actually reduced the price to £65 for me.


----------



## gmo

Frye Veronica Slouch boots for more than 50% off at 6pm! 

http://www.6pm.com/frye-veronica-slouch-chocolate-pebbled-full-grain-suede


----------



## summerrain

YSL tribute (low heel) in bone - size 39!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod136850212&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## BellaShoes

I am really surprised these are still here!

Lovely tpfer selling a pair of fabulous *Beige and Black peep toe CHANEL pumps*! CHANEL!!! 

Size 38 and a total steal at $250 OBO!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...e-and-Black-Peep-Toe-Pumps-sz-38-TPF/45039294


----------



## airisuu

Sassy classics


----------



## dbeth

Returning Alexander McQueen crackled silver heart pumps back to Saks. Size 40, marked down to $295. PM if interested!


----------



## MrGoyard

Bought a pair of Classic Uggs in Chestnut yesterday. Normally they're 210 here in Holland and I got them for only 125 euro's! I'm so happy, I post a pic soon!


----------



## MoreBags4Life

WAOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

You are sooooooooooooooo lucky! These are to die for! I'm passing out right now! 



MissBehavin said:


> I so wanted these Python wedges by Tom Ford for YSL when they first appeared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried so hard to find them in my size but failed miserably.
> October last year I was in a small town near London when I saw them in Charity shop window! These gorgeous shoes had not been worn, with the YSL dust bag and box and in my size too! What a find.
> Price! £75 ($100)
> I only had £65 cash in my purse
> So the kind lady actually reduced the price to £65 for me.


----------



## mainguyen504

airisuu said:


> Sassy classics



Cute!! What are they?


----------



## gothic_girl8

I'm sure some of you belong to flash sale websites.
back in November I scored the Estrella wedge by Loeffler Randall from Myhabit.com for $91!! (they're ususally $595)

http://www.bigfootstrikesagain.com/2012/02/12/steals-and-deals-1/


----------



## photoshopgrl

gothic_girl8 said:


> I'm sure some of you belong to flash sale websites.
> back in November I scored the Estrella wedge by Loeffler Randall from Myhabit.com for $91!! (they're ususally $595)


I'm confused. Are you posting a deal or just advertising your blog?


----------



## gothic_girl8

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm confused. Are you posting a deal or just advertising your blog?


 
both?  I did post the pic of my actual shoes though.

I'm sure other's share their blogs too.

I haven't been back to this site since like 2007 so i had some catching up to do.


----------



## GirlwiththeShoe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...79180?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item231a4f97cc


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ne...en_s_Shoes&hash=item231a68c39e#ht_2864wt_1396


This seller has some Jimmy Choo and Givenchy shoes for good prices


----------



## Lzamare

I want UGG Matilda Black size 8 should anyone see them please PM me. Thanks


----------



## authenticplease

These are at Fantastic Finds in Sandy Springs GA(Atlanta). (404) 303-1313. Ask for Eli and she will ship within US only. 

Huge clearance going on here.  These Dolce and Gabbana are in amazing condition...exotic with gold leather trim 38 for $79.50 minus 50%..., yes @$40 plus tax and shipping. 

And these Balenciaga Paris wedges in navy suede marked 36 on bottom for $69.50 minus 50% ...again, @ $35 plus tax & shipping.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Cute FRYE boots, only $29.99, ends in 8 hours...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140735014684?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Landonhood

Enter to win a free pair of Christian Louboutin shoes here: http://www.mydealbag.com/contest/


----------



## dbeth

From a fab & trusted TPFer! Gorgeous cognac suede YSL 105 Tribute, size 36.5. 99c starting bid!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32088581516...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_999wt_922


----------



## Charee

I bought a pair of black laced Givenchy ankle boots (RRP US$895) for $189 at the Hawaiian  Barney's New York outlet last week.  

They also had, among others, chocolate Chloe flat riding boots ($250.50); knee-high Marni block heel boots ($190ish) and black knee-high YSL platform boots ($350)!  Because I was visiting from overseas, I had to forgo these due to suitcase room!


----------



## Tingeling

Help, help, does anyone know where I can find these Fendi Chameleon shoes at this point??? the low heel in black or brown size 10 or 11? Oh, is it no hope?

Is it possible to contact any of the Fendi-stores? I can't find any contact info on their site.

Thank's


----------



## HHPmom

I was at Nordstrom Rack Houston today. There are about 5 pairs of AGL in the clearance section in sizes 37 and 37 1/2. They were misplaced in the 6 and 6 1/2 rack though. I assume there is not enough space in the 7 and 7 1/2 area. A pair of maroon flat suede with silvery tip, a few pairs of black patent with cream edging (approx. 1.5" heel). They are around $120.00, a steal for AGL. Most eBay deals are around $200. Also in the designer shoes area there are a few pairs of Salvatore Ferragamo in sizes 7 and 7 1/2, not classic lines like Varina or Vara, regular price: $179.99.


----------



## katran26

Landonhood said:


> Enter to win a free pair of Christian Louboutin shoes here: http://www.mydealbag.com/contest/



This isn't a real link...


----------



## ldp

Through the end of today, May 11 (which I assume means 12 a.m. PST since Ped's in CA), all full-price goods at Ped Shoes are 20% off when you enter MAYDAY at checkout. Look at these sweet Chie's I scored:





 (I posted this as a thread in Deals and Steals, but I figured it might be good to post it here, too, because I'm late spreading the word.)


----------



## BellaShoes

*Fabulous Jimmy Choo Samoa!!!* Size 38 $199 OBO, lovely tpfer!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Jimmy-Choo-Samoa-sandals-Black-size-38-TPF/80907491


----------



## sjunky13

Very cute Gucci shoes from a PFer!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gucc...-TPF-/77758791


----------



## ldp

Just saw on Facebook (see it's good for something) that Ped Shoes has marked down Chie Mihara 20% this weekend. As I noted over in the Deals and Steals forum, my ability to resist these is evaporating:







Gaaaahhhhh, they're so yanking my chain! (Maybe I don't really need a new sofa after all.)


----------



## eclipsemi

NMA! 
Seychelle Heels size 6.5 9.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Paten...89084?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3376ca1c3c
Jessica Simpson Black Knee High Boots size 6.5 
$0.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jessica-Sim...30993?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3376cabff1


----------



## morejunkny

Lanvin Patent Flats in camel and red at Barney's - $299. A few sizes left. Hope my order actually ships!


----------



## Aikandy

Super good deals from a super sweet TPFer
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/karmannghia
Lots of Christian Louboutin, Giuseppe Zanotti, Jimmy Choo and Tory Burch!


----------



## Milana

hurry - stuart weitzman alex - $129 - 60% off!! http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/stuart-...ch&fashionColor=KHAKI+CROCHET&resultback=2761


----------



## Milana

jimmy choo sz 9
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...en_s_Shoes&hash=item19d1839ad5#ht_7260wt_1219


----------



## Milana

Jimmy Choo sz 8
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Beauti...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c65b64ab8#ht_661wt_1156


----------



## calisurf

Footcandy started their 30% off sale.

My personal favorites are on sale:
Jimmy Choo Biel, (neon orange wedge that Brooklyn Decker wore with fabulous mint dress: http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....eckers-jimmy-choo-biel-patent-leather-wedges/)

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BIEL!CHO/JIMMY+CHOO+-+BIEL


----------



## ashleyruns

Just got back from Prada on Rodeo and they had A LOT of shoes on sale! It seemed like most of earlier spring collection was 50% off.


----------



## poptarts

Not a deal, but AMAZING Givenchy (One of my HGs). Small size alert, size 5. Go go!

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/GIVENCHY/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44399426ME/sts/sr_women80


----------



## niclo

I've seen them on yoox's website, but in the slightly higher heel. I almost got them in the green when there was a code for 20%  off everything onsite, but I failed to pull the trigger.  Still, the  yoox standard price is lower than these shoe's regular retail price. With the shoes cutouts, they'll be super-cute to wear with tights 
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FENDI/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44422844JI/sts/sr_women80

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FENDI/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44395786MF/sts/sr_women80



Tingeling said:


> Help, help, does anyone know where I can find these Fendi Chameleon shoes at this point??? the low heel in black or brown size 10 or 11? Oh, is it no hope?
> 
> Is it possible to contact any of the Fendi-stores? I can't find any contact info on their site.
> 
> Thank's


----------



## Tingeling

niclo said:


> I've seen them on yoox's website, but in the slightly higher heel. I almost got them in the green when there was a code for 20%  off everything onsite, but I failed to pull the trigger.  Still, the  yoox standard price is lower than these shoe's regular retail price. With the shoes cutouts, they'll be super-cute to wear with tights
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FENDI/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44422844JI/sts/sr_women80
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FENDI/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44395786MF/sts/sr_women80



Great, thank you so much for the tip, I Loooove these shoes


----------



## grtlegs

Manolo BB's are on sale at the Manolo store at the Wynn hotel in Las Vegas.....The black patent, hot pink patent and the Blush patent are on sale for $344....


----------



## jennified_

grtlegs said:


> Manolo BB's are on sale at the Manolo store at the Wynn hotel in Las Vegas.....The black patent, hot pink patent and the Blush patent are on sale for $344....


 
Can you please PM your SA and his/her phone number??


----------



## grtlegs

jennified_ said:


> Can you please PM your SA and his/her phone number??



Hi there:

Yes, my SA is Jack Pfate and his phone is 702 770 3477......Evidently these went on sale a month ago, so I think sizes are now limited.....My usual SA would send me email about upcoming sales, but he no longer works there....so now my new SA is Jack....Feel free to tell him I sent you....My name is Karen Lee and I was in the store last night....I purchased the pink blush BB in size 40.....there is a 40.5 on display when I left....not sure what sizes are available in the other colors....I know there is an eel skin red BB but not sure what the price is....probably too rich for me.......good luck.....let me know how you make out.....

Karen


----------



## Flyboy2

Here is one of the deals I got today I am saving the best for last though.....


----------



## Flyboy2

Here is the amazing deal I got today


----------



## randr21

YSL tribs in 36.5

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Yv...3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%&&ecid=BGALRBolFSqx4S4U


----------



## Flyboy2

not sure anyone is looking for this but this is a size 9 one of NM's last call shoes http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item80178305a5


----------



## grtlegs

grtlegs said:


> Manolo BB's are on sale at the Manolo store at the Wynn hotel in Las Vegas.....The black patent, hot pink patent and the Blush patent are on sale for $344....



My conquest!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

grtlegs said:
			
		

> My conquest!



Love this model in that shade! Really beautiful.


----------



## NeonLights

grtlegs said:


> My conquest!



Love the colour..


----------



## IsisI

YSL Tribtoo Cap-Toe Pump Beige color size 38 at NM for $357.00 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...t000001cat000009cat000019cat6340738cat7040732


----------



## Camssy

IsisI said:


> YSL Tribtoo Cap-Toe Pump Beige color size 38 at NM for $357.00
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-...t000001cat000009cat000019cat6340738cat7040732



sold already.


----------



## IsisI

Fendi - Fendista Platform Pump in Light Beige (Ivory) Size 7.5 , 8.5 and 9 $399

http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-powder...78&partner=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Fendi_platforms


----------



## naktumaktu

Pour La Victoire

Nasha Patent Leather Platform Sandals originally $230 now on sale $92.00 @ Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Some great deals from this seller!

Ysl black Tribtoo booties size 37 $615 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Black-Leather-Pumps-37/85904019

Jimmy CHoo Black patent Vibe size 37.5 $580 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Jimmy-Choo-Vibe-Black-Patent-Peep-Toe-Pumps-37-5/85902087

Jimmy Choo Black patent Cosmic size 36.5 $440 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Jimmy-Choo-Cosmic-Platform-Pump-Size-36-5/57083151


----------



## naktumaktu

Originally $395 now on sale for $99.94



http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+women...dal?prodId=dsw12prod3790005&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## CamBlight

Hey everyone,

I just found this contest on shoedigest.com where they are giving away $900 in gift cards. And as I write this, there are no entries, so I think we all have a great chance of winning! 

All you have to do is make a short blog post. Instructions with link, and good luck!!


----------



## naktumaktu

original price:  $99.00  now $34.65 @ macys.com

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...3604&LinkType=#fn=SHOE_TYPE=Pump&sp=2&spc=362


----------



## naktumaktu

Original price: $98   now: 69.99 @ macys.com

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...les?ID=687405&CategoryID=58061#fn=sp=1&spc=57


----------



## naktumaktu

http://www.dillards.com/product/Cal...-1_301_503162710?df=03778574_zi_antique_white


----------



## naktumaktu

http://www.dillards.com/product/Lau...1_-1_301_503059728?df=03746023_zi_light_clove


----------



## naktumaktu

http://www.dillards.com/product/Lau...edges_301_-1_301_503034887?df=03736116_zi_red


----------



## naktumaktu

http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC..._-1_301_503247218?df=03822591_zi_lacquer_pink


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy!

GZ SIZE 7 $318 from $795


----------



## m8875

$310 from $775 Valentino size 38


----------



## jellyv

What store?


----------



## calisurf

jellyv said:
			
		

> What store?



Try costa Mesa, ca. I saw a pair there 8/10.


----------



## randr21

beautiful vionnet shoes in 37, but fits 36.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306418075&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446467772&&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=BolFSqx4S4U-RQRNGE8OuE35yR72IfpTiQ&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=257930&LSsid=BolFSqx4S4U


----------



## cheyqua

Theysken's Theory platform pumps size 40,5, BIN for $50 only. Free shipping to US, and very reasonable international shipping rate. I think it's a real steal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Theyskens-Theory-Stil-Black-Suede-Platform-Pumps-RARE-SOLD-OUT-/221114276212?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337b701974


----------



## poupee

_Chloe_ Metallic Orange Sandals *35, 35.5, 36* From $743--> $221
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/104178?qxjkl=tsid:38929%7Ccat:J84DHJLQkR4

_Casadei_ Platform Sandals *6 & 9* From $325--> $98
http://www.yoox.com/us/44392835SK/item?dept=women&tp=11227

_Charlotte Olympia_ Meridith Wedges *39.5* From $859--> $428
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/106349?qxjkl=tsid:38929%7Ccat:J84DHJLQkR4

_Charlotte Olympia_ Miranda Wedges *41* From $743--> $370
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/58272?qxjkl=tsid:38929%7Ccat:J84DHJLQkR4

_Chloe_ Fold Lace Trim Flat shoes *35, 35.5, 36.5, 41*. From $427--> $212
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/58272?qxjkl=tsid:38929%7Ccat:J84DHJLQkR4

_YSL_ Wedges *40.5* From $472--> $235
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/55596?qxjkl=tsid:38929%7Ccat:J84DHJLQkR4

_Givenchy_ High heeled open toe bootie sandals *40*. From $448--> $280
http://www.yoox.com/us/44362362GE/item?dept=women&tp=11227

_Casadei_ Wedge *6, 8, 9, 10* From $625-->$156
http://www.yoox.com/us/44392610BJ/item?dept=women&tp=11227

_ Dolce & Gabbana_ Sandals *7.5, 9, 9.5, 10* From $335--> $98
http://www.yoox.com/us/44359186JD/item?dept=women&tp=11227


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!


----------



## love2shop_26

??
You may have pasted in the wrong email into the thread.


----------



## m8875

love2shop_26 said:


> ??
> You may have pasted in the wrong email into the thread.



Yes OMG...could you please delete your quote so that I don't have that email public? Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

m8875 said:


> please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!





Returns and loosing commission comes with the job in retail.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I could be very off, but looking back at all of OPs recent posts, I'm beginning to think that OP is the SA that works at Saks...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Frugalfinds said:


> I could be very off, but looking back at all of OPs recent posts, I'm beginning to think that OP is the SA that works at Saks...



I thought that as well. Because usually when we post deals from our SAs, we don't put "return or commission loss" disclaimers.


----------



## love2sh0p

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought that as well. Because usually when we post deals from our SAs, we don't put "return or commission loss" disclaimers.



I used to deal with this SA when I lived in NY and she was very good.. So I could understand why she puts these disclaimers. It may not be important to you but this is their livelihood.........


----------



## nikita58467

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I thought that as well. Because usually when we post deals from our SAs, we don't put "return or commission loss" disclaimers.



FYI, I personally knew the OP and SA. They aren't the same person. The OP is posting all these deals up to help out a friend/good SA. She only puts the disclaimer in so the SA doesn't get screwed after spending time to get deals to us.


----------



## m8875

I don't want to create drama but I am NOT the SA. I'm her customer. I am outside of the fashion business and we don't even live in same state. However, she is a friend almost like a sister. She offers me lots of shoes daily and those I want I take and the ones I don't want I post. I put that disclaimer there bc I'm watching out for her. I know in the past there has been some tpfers that return a lot and not due to reasons such as not fitting or damage etc but simply change of mind. She gets 10 texts about one pair from tpfers and it's sad for her to loose on commission AND for another person who really wants it to not be able to purchase bc once returned these pairs will not go back to my SA. I can assure you that not only does she loose on commissions she also gets bad reviews when her returns are outside the norm. She's one of the best SAs out there even after sale season over she still finds good shoes and it's not easy and it's time consuming. So please respect her and respect me who's willing to share the knowledge and let's not read into things too much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

love2sh0p said:


> I used to deal with this SA when I lived in NY and she was very good.. So I could understand why she puts these disclaimers. It may not be important to you but this is their livelihood.........



I get that this is their livelihood, but it's one that they chose. They deal with returns and lost commissions all the time.


----------



## m8875

Oh one more thing I don't put her name here because there are certain brands that won't allow SAs to take pics so I want to protect her privacy and not get her in trouble.


----------



## m8875

Also, Im protecting myself. I trust tpf and I value her friendship. The buyer will mention my name and I simply want to refer good buyers and not those who will buy first then think later then return. That's all. I know she's used to that but these are such good deals and someone bound to really really want these shoes. Just trying to eliminate "bad" buyers. Of course if it doesn't fit of course it's fine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

m8875 said:


> Also, Im protecting myself. I trust tpf and I value her friendship. The buyer will mention my name and I simply want to refer good buyers and not those who will buy first then think later then return. That's all. I know she's used to that but these are such good deals and someone bound to really really want these shoes. Just trying to eliminate "bad" buyers. Of course if it doesn't fit of course it's fine.



It's also hard to eliminate bad buyers because you don't need to be a member of the forum to see the deals. So the returns could come from anyone, not just tpf members.


----------



## m8875

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> It's also hard to eliminate bad buyers because you don't need to be a member of the forum to see the deals. So the returns could come from anyone, not just tpf members.



It's not a perfect science and SA never asked me to write such things. It's only a request that hopefully ppl will respect and it's the best I can do to protect my SA and my friend. I know some ppl wouldnt care regardless what I write and I can't do anything about that but hopefully some will have the decency to understand that these sale shoes are hard to find and high in demand once they're posted on tpf. Let's move on and be adults and agree to disagree otherwise it would be ashamed if I have to resort to stop posting her sale finds bc of drama.


----------



## tehkatt

m8875 said:
			
		

> It's not a perfect science and SA never asked me to write such things. It's only a request that hopefully ppl will respect and it's the best I can do to protect my SA and my friend. I know some ppl wouldnt care regardless what I write and I can't do anything about that but hopefully some will have the decency to understand that these sale shoes are hard to find and high in demand once they're posted on tpf. Let's move on and be adults and agree to disagree otherwise it would be ashamed if I have to resort to stop posting her sale finds bc of drama.



m8875, I really think you're doing a great service for all the deal hunters out there. It wasn't fair that people accused you of having ulterior motives and it's not fair that you feel that you have to defend yourself. I totally get the fact you want to protect your SA; returns for legit reasons are fine but you should protect her from impulse buys or other unscrupulous transactions. Especially if she trusted you with this info.

And on another note DC-cutie, people don't alway "choose" their profession but end up in it for various reasons that might be beyond their control. A job is a job and while losing commission is part of the territory, it's like saying its okay to undertip your waiter, even when there's great service, just because being a waiter tip is not "necessary" and being undertipped comes with the field. While technically that might be true, there are better ways to treat these situations. Providing great sale info is NOT  part of her SA's job description and it's certainly not a requirement to help out others she doesn't know. The very least we can do as buyers is be respectful about this and reward the SA consideration by trying their best to buy the shoes for keeps. Otherwise it honestly deters SAs from going that extra mile like her SA is doing.


----------



## cocoluv

m8875 said:


> It's not a perfect science and SA never asked me to write such things. It's only a request that hopefully ppl will respect and it's the best I can do to protect my SA and my friend. I know some ppl wouldnt care regardless what I write and I can't do anything about that but hopefully some will have the decency to understand that these sale shoes are hard to find and high in demand once they're posted on tpf. Let's move on and be adults and agree to disagree otherwise it would be ashamed if I have to resort to stop posting her sale finds bc of drama.



WOW really??? I cant imagine how a member posting deals could ignite even the tiniest bit of drama as above

I honestly appreciate you taking the time & posting these deals SA or not.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

tehkatt said:
			
		

> m8875, I really think you're doing a great service for all the deal hunters out there. It wasn't fair that people accused you of having ulterior motives and it's not fair that you feel that you have to defend yourself. I totally get the fact you want to protect your SA; returns for legit reasons are fine but you should protect her from impulse buys or other unscrupulous transactions. Especially if she trusted you with this info.
> 
> And on another note DC-cutie, people don't alway "choose" their profession but end up in it for various reasons that might be beyond their control. A job is a job and while losing commission is part of the territory, it's like saying its okay to undertip your waiter, even when there's great service, just because being a waiter tip is not "necessary" and being undertipped comes with the field. While technically that might be true, there are better ways to treat these situations. Providing great sale info is NOT  part of her SA's job description and it's certainly not a requirement to help out others she doesn't know. The very least we can do as buyers is be respectful about this and reward the SA consideration by trying their best to buy the shoes for keeps. Otherwise it honestly deters SAs from going that extra mile like her SA is doing.



I agree with you 100%! Let's not deter our fellow members and friends from posting deals.


----------



## IsisI

Don't ever....EVER...give it up, girl. Keep those awesome deals coming. I'm a solid 5 and it's sooo hard to find such a great deal out there. I see your posts and they're nothing wrong with it.......



m8875 said:


> Also, Im protecting myself. I trust tpf and I value her friendship. The buyer will mention my name and I simply want to refer good buyers and not those who will buy first then think later then return. That's all. I know she's used to that but these are such good deals and someone bound to really really want these shoes. Just trying to eliminate "bad" buyers. Of course if it doesn't fit of course it's fine.



...........Not every SA would go above and beyond. I've been so lucky scoring soooo many awesome deals from here.



tehkatt said:


> m8875, I really think you're doing a great service for all the deal hunters out there. It wasn't fair that people accused you of having ulterior motives and it's not fair that you feel that you have to defend yourself. I totally get the fact you want to protect your SA; returns for legit reasons are fine but you should protect her from impulse buys or other unscrupulous transactions. Especially if she trusted you with this info.
> 
> And on another note DC-cutie, people don't alway "choose" their profession but end up in it for various reasons that might be beyond their control. A job is a job and while losing commission is part of the territory, it's like saying its okay to undertip your waiter, even when there's great service, just because being a waiter tip is not "necessary" and being undertipped comes with the field. While technically that might be true, there are better ways to treat these situations. Providing great sale info is NOT part of her SA's job description and it's certainly not a requirement to help out others she doesn't know. The very least we can do as buyers is be respectful about this and reward the SA consideration by trying their best to buy the shoes for keeps. Otherwise it honestly deters SAs from going that extra mile like her SA is doing.



+1....



ShoobieDoobie said:


> I agree with you 100%! Let's not deter our fellow members and friends from posting deals.


----------



## Tonyshoes

voila a 40 % sale on some great brands men and women all together (the discount is applied at purchase) so its the regular the price that's displayed. For exemple there is a 5 left on the marine Amalfi a made in ITALY super comfy but soooo elegant (reg. 200$ going for 120$ )   


http://www.tonyshoes.com/index.php/cName/save40


----------



## hayesld

Use this link and get $50 off of $100 purchase at Heels.com!!
https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/443148?ref=conf-jp&rpi=82538430

I'm getting some dessert booties. If you get something let us know what is on it's way to you!!


----------



## IsisI

Yves Saint Laurent Star-Print Tribtoo Pump 
Original: $895.00 NOW:$402.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Star-Print-Tribtoo-Pump-Premier-Designer/prod139100137_cat980731__/?ItemId=prod139100137&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585


----------



## calisurf

isisi said:
			
		

> yves saint laurent star-print tribtoo pump
> original: $895.00 now:$402.00
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/yves-saint-laurent-star-print-tribtoo-pump-premier-designer/prod139100137_cat980731__/?itemid=prod139100137&ecid=nmalrj84dhjlqkr4&cs_003=5630585



37


----------



## IsisI

I found this YSL size 5 at NM Lastcall on sale for $6xx. something.
Item number 9061 1666.


----------



## Cullinan

IsisI said:


> I found this YSL size 5 at NM Lastcall on sale for $6xx. something.
> Item number 9061 1666.




Stunning shoes!!!

I wish I could walk in shoes like that!!!

Enjoy wearing them...


----------



## ldp

Ped Shoes is having a brief(!) special, during which if you enter code "Happy 19" at checkout, anything full-price is 20% off! It only works through Nov. 4, though. Still, hell to the yeah for getting Chie Mihara and Fiorentini + Baker for less! As for me, I've fallen in love with this shoe from Accessoire (which you really can't find anywhere in the U.S. but at Ped): 





It will be mine!


----------



## Cullinan

ldp said:


> Ped Shoes is having a brief(!) special, during which if you enter code "Happy 19" at checkout, anything full-price is 20% off! It only works through Nov. 4, though. Still, hell to the yeah for getting Chie Mihara and Fiorentini + Baker for less! As for me, I've fallen in love with this shoe from Accessoire (which you really can't find anywhere in the U.S. but at Ped):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be mine!



They're beautiful and a gorgeous colour.

Accessoire are great quality so I say yay!!

Go get them before they sell out of your size..


----------



## ldp

Cullinan said:


> They're beautiful and a gorgeous colour.
> 
> Accessoire are great quality so I say yay!!
> 
> Go get them before they sell out of your size..



I knowthey're gorgeous, right? I've got 2 more days to decide!


----------



## Cullinan

ldp said:


> I knowthey're gorgeous, right? I've got 2 more days to decide!



Decide - Yes..

You only live once and you'll regret it if you miss them - I know I would!

Go for it!(Hope that helps)


----------



## Cullinan

ldp said:


> I knowthey're gorgeous, right? I've got 2 more days to decide!




I just looked at your picture again - they really ARE special..

Don't let them get away...


----------



## ldp

Cullinan said:


> They're beautiful and a gorgeous colour.
> 
> Accessoire are great quality so I say yay!!
> 
> Go get them before they sell out of your size..



Hah! Cullinan, you remind me of my best friend Kim. When we go shopping, she calls herself my "pusher." I appreciate the nudge!


----------



## Cullinan

ldp said:


> Hah! Cullinan, you remind me of my best friend Kim. When we go shopping, she calls herself my "pusher." I appreciate the nudge!




I wouldn't nudge you if I didn't really love them myself..

I wish I could have a pair as I wore out a pair of boots yesterday so I'm also on the prowl for footwear - hope I find something as scrummy!


----------



## masteritsa

Hi ladies

I went yesterday to NM Last Call in Orlando Premium Outlets on International Driv. & saw these beauties 
Chanel size 40 $400
Manolos size 8 price range $300-$400
Louboutin 39 ~$700
Also saw lots of Manolos in different sizes, Miu Miu, Lanvin, Tom Ford & a couple of Louboutins


----------



## toomuchjoy

fresh cuts on Anthropologie's website. I saw a lot of nice boots and heels marked down, most notably the Rachel Comey Bout boots. Marked down from $438 to $250! They were out of stock in my size but I saw that Shopbop had it so I had them price match. It was their very last pair. Shoe destiny!


----------



## Nana85

those CL's are stunning!


----------



## firstaid

http://shoes.com is having a sitewide sale of 20% off with code 20COOL. I used it on a pair of Michael Kors pumps. And a certain ******** e*bates is having 8.5% back on shoes.com.


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at Fantastic Finds consugnment in Atl on Sandy Springs Circle. Contact Eli at 404-303-1313

Shoes are each $179....LV, Dior, and CL

They had just been brought in this afternoon when I was there


----------



## OG_Baby

Hi All,

Manolo Blahnik Carolyne Slingback Pump (Color Brown) selling at Nordstrom.com for $357!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/manolo-...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=459

Somebody please snag a pair...Lord knows I cannot afford to do so at the moment


----------



## sleepykitten

***********************


----------



## dwinata

first post from a newbie member - please be kind.

stopped by ross on a whim and there were 7 different pairs of cole haan pumps in my size from the fall 2011 collection!  ended up bringing home 3 of them   they were clearanced from $300+ to $20-30 each... my total for the 3 pairs was $83.

cole haans may not be high fashion, but they're easy on the eyes hard to beat in comfort!


----------



## iraa

There is a private sale with 40% off on most aw styles on www.shoescribe.com using code PRVTSALE if anyone is interested. Think its on for a couple of more days


----------



## ldp

Late noticePed Shoes' holiday discount turns out to only last two days this year. I got the e-mail yesterday, so you've only got until the end of today, Dec. 19, to use the code "Holiday Elf," but it will take 20% off anything not on sale. (Sorry for not posting sooner.)

I've got to make up my mind fast, but I'm thinking this mod Cydwoq bootie might be for me (yeah, yeah, I know I should be giving not getting...):


----------



## greenyoga

I always can't found the right size for my feet


----------



## greenyoga

ldp said:


> Late noticePed Shoes' holiday discount turns out to only last two days this year. I got the e-mail yesterday, so you've only got until the end of today, Dec. 19, to use the code "Holiday Elf," but it will take 20% off anything not on sale. (Sorry for not posting sooner.)
> 
> I've got to make up my mind fast, but I'm thinking this mod Cydwoq bootie might be for me (yeah, yeah, I know I should be giving not getting...):



Cool shoes!


----------



## m8875

Hello, my SA at saks sent me these. Pls text her at +1 (212) 518-3596 if interested and tell her that MJ sent you pls! Enjoy! Also, she's a very good SA of mine so please think before purchasing as I don't want her to get returns and loose commission as I know there are others that want the shoes. Thanks!!


----------



## m8875

Ysl triboo size 36.5, $390 plus free $25 gift card from saks


----------



## gymangel812

got them, thanks!!!!


----------



## ZiggyLove

m8875 said:


> Ysl triboo size 36.5, $390 plus free $25 gift card from saks


Do you know if they have any YSL shoe on sale in a 37.5?


----------



## tcixlof00ska

Wow, Sergio Rossi's "Cachet" in 38.5 for 200$!!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sergio-Ross...43531?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c6b7d6eeb


----------



## sneezz

LR Matilde black size 41 $520 plus extra 25% off!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Loeffler-Randall-Low-Wedge-Knee-Boot-Leather-Loeffler-Randall-Boots/prod130350009___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253DLoeffler%252BRandall%252BBoots%2526_requestid%253D29716&eItemId=prod130350009&cmCat=search

LR Matilde snack print owl grey size 35 $543 plus extra 25% off!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Loeffler-Randall-Snake-Print-Leather-Micro-Wedge-Boot-Loeffler-Randall-Boots/prod150750147___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253DLoeffler%252BRandall%252BBoots%2526_requestid%253D29716&eItemId=prod150750147&cmCat=search

LR Sophia chestnut size 37.5, 38, 40, 41 $520 plus extra 25% off!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Loeffler-Randall-Sophie-Wedge-Knee-Boot-Loeffler-Randall-Boots/prod148740040___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253DLoeffler%252BRandall%252BBoots%2526_requestid%253D29716&eItemId=prod148740040&cmCat=search


----------



## sneezz

LR Matilde grey size 40 and 40.5 $347.50

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/MATILDE-1!RND/LOEFFLER+RANDALL+-+MATILDE-1


----------



## mrl1005

Sergio Rossi grey Suede boots Sz 38; Houston Nordstrom; PM me for my SA's contact info.

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/sergio-rossi-knee-high-boot-item-10250995.aspx

[These are a picture of the boots from a different website]


----------



## NANI1972

YSL Nude Tribtoo 37.5 $319

http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-L..._medium=Skimlinks&utm_campaign=Primary Banner


----------



## ZiggyLove

NANI1972 said:


> YSL Nude Tribtoo 37.5 $319
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-L..._medium=Skimlinks&utm_campaign=Primary Banner


Ah! I missed it  Thanks for posting tho.


----------



## sneezz

Omg!  YSL tribute light grey suede size 9.5 $328.50 FINAL SALE

http://www.hirshleifers.com/sale/shoelab/platforms/saint-laurent-tribute-suede-sandal-light-grey-burgundy-tan/

YSL tribtoo anthracite leopard print sizes 6, 6.5, 7.5  $268.50 FINAL SALE

http://www.hirshleifers.com/sale/shoelab/platforms/saint-laurent-tribtoo-leopard-print-heel-anthracite/

YSL tribtoo snake embossed ankle bootie grey size 7 $298.50 FINAL SALE

http://www.hirshleifers.com/sale/shoelab/boots/saint-laurent-tribtoo-snake-embossed-ankle-bootie-grey/

YSL vanda mirror pump black sizes 6.5, 8, 9 $298.50 FINAL SALE

http://www.hirshleifers.com/sale/shoelab/heels/saint-laurent-vanda-mirror-pump-black/

YSL tribute nude/white/pink suede color block size 10 $307.50 FINAL SALE

http://www.hirshleifers.com/sale/shoelab/platforms/saint-laurent-tribute-color-block-sandal-nude-pink-white/


----------



## sneezz

Manolo Blahnik "irie" quilted classic sling nude size 7 $187.50 FINAL SALE

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab/heels/manolo-blahnik-iriequilted-leather-classic-sling-back-flesh/

TOMS freetown classic navy sizes 10-12 $16.50 FINAL SALE

http://www.hirshleifers.com/buyers-picks/toms-freetown-classics-navy/

Sergio Rossi snakeskin pump beige sizes 8-10 $267 FINAL SALE

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab/heels/sergio-rossi-snakeskin-platform-pump-beige/

Sergio Rossi satin & Swarovski crystal heels black sizes 7.5, 10 $316.50

http://www.hirshleifers.com/buyers-picks/sergio-rossi-satin-and-swarovski-crystal-heels-black/

Sergio Rossi peeptoe platform slingback gold size 9 $214.50

http://www.hirshleifers.com/shoelab/platforms/sergio-rossi-nappa-leather-peep-toe-platform-sling-back-mekong/


----------



## inxanne

NANI1972 said:


> YSL Nude Tribtoo 37.5 $319
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribtoo-Pump/501210748,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES10&index=19&utm_source=GAN&utm_medium=Skimlinks&utm_campaign=Primary%20Banner



so sad I missed this! I jut got the nude leather in size 7 from the outlet and its too small!! (bought over the phone and final sale)


----------



## NANI1972

inxanne said:
			
		

> so sad I missed this! I jut got the nude leather in size 7 from the outlet and its too small!! (bought over the phone and final sale)



You could try calling CS and ask them to do a search for you for availability in stores. Here is the sku numbers for the 36.5 I bought.


----------



## tcixlof00ska

Brian Atwood's Metallic Snake pumps-love them- 325$ ! 
--> http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-Brian-Atw...54862?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7dc34ece

And Rossi's Cachet 195$
--> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190786699694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Still dont know which one to choose


----------



## NANI1972

Ysl navy tribtoo 8.5 $319


http://www.barneys.com/Yves-Saint-L...01506689,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES10&index=4


----------



## NANI1972

YSL Tribtoo 80 both size 37.
Leopard is $358, Camel is $330.
PM me for SA info!


----------



## NANI1972

Valentino bootie 37 $378

Mui Mui pump 6.5 $270

PM me for SA info


----------



## NANI1972

Fendi boot 37 $358

Fendi sling back $318

PM me for SA info


----------



## NANI1972

Jimmy Choo size 36 $318, PM me for SA info.


----------



## Stacey D

Nice shoesss!! This is a great thread.


----------



## beduina

*Isabel Marant Memphis Boots size 36 £599.99 or BO*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140913077968?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## aalinkaa

Charlotte Olympia sz 37 $537 - at NM on second cut. PM for SA info- serious buyers only please


----------



## chilecorona

The PINK version (link goes to black) in 6.5 for $200 at Nordstrom Rack in Potomac Mills Mall in VA. http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valenti...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1388


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! There is a gorgeous pair of Chanel alligator boots original $8000+ and now they're on sale for $3800 at the Neiman Marcus in Short Hills mall NJ. Plus theres that bonus back if you use your NM card. They are size 35 and are incredibly beautiful. Here are some pictures  I hope someone from here gets them!!


----------



## SeverineCherry

#unf @aalinkaa !!! Those Charlotte Olympias are to die for. 9 times. *meow

~ I am selling a pair of Maison Martin Margiela from Line 22. Exquisite design, they were a gift from the house itself. I reside in Belgium for work currently. These babies are so futuristic, classy and seX-Y. They're a size 38 = US 8. Brand spanking new in the box. Either way they will be a steal. I am new to the forum, well, post-wise that is. I've perused this wonderland for a while now. Swoon. For the ankle boots,
let me know.


----------



## NANI1972

SeverineCherry said:
			
		

> #unf @aalinkaa !!! Those Charlotte Olympias are to die for. 9 times. *meow
> 
> ~ I am selling a pair of Maison Martin Margiela from Line 22. Exquisite design, they were a gift from the house itself. I reside in Belgium for work currently. These babies are so futuristic, classy and seX-Y. They're a size 38 = US 8. Brand spanking new in the box. Either way they will be a steal. I am new to the forum, well, post-wise that is. I've perused this wonderland for a while now. Swoon. For the ankle boots,
> let me know.



You might want to revisit the TPF rules. You cannot sale or post your own items for sale on the forums.


----------



## SeverineCherry

NANI1972 said:


> You might want to revisit the TPF rules. You cannot sale or post your own items for sale on the forums.


Got it. Consider it unsaid. They're on eBay and ending in a day or 2 anyway. I thought that the 'PM me' bits were about personal sells. nvm.


----------



## clu13

Myhabit.com has Chloe shoes on sale now - got the red wedges for only $149


----------



## beduina

ISABEL MARANT Lazio  Boots Size 36 £699.99 or BO

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140922458623?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Nanaz

Isabel Marant Bekett in Anthracite size 38 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...62180?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f23129d84


----------



## nikki_six85

Jimmy Choo Mirrored Heels $110 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...4iMZ8L4mR%2BWD8xi2OSU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## atrain

The new Saks Outlet in Phoenix has a bunch of different shoes available. I was dashing through with a whiny baby so I couldn't take pictures, but I saw Manolo tortoise shell sandals, several pairs of Jimmy Choos, and some Chanels.


----------



## sneezz

Ferragamo Varina in gold: sizes 6, 6.5, and 11 $315

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/salvatore-ferragamo-flats-varina-bow?ID=619303&PseudoCat=seo-lm_results


----------



## flaweddesignn

charlotte olympia priscilla 7.5
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/PRISCILLA-STR!OLY/CHARLOTTE+OLYMPIA+-+PRISCILLA-STR

giuseppe zannoti suede w/ gold metal back
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/I26117!ZAN/GIUSEPPE+ZANOTTI+-+I26117


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I actually just want to discourage anybody from buying these GZs on Amazon.  I ordered them last week, they arrived to me with black stains on both shoes.  Amazon offered me a partial refund but I returned.  They obviously rejected my negative product review as well lol. It's a shame they are re-selling them without disclosing the damage but I'm not surprised. 

http://www.amazon.com/Giuseppe-Zano...id=1366382748&sr=8-4&keywords=giuseppe+bianco


----------



## GlamGirly

Isabel Marant / Bekkets / Black Suede / 36

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221217526298?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## GlamGirly

Isabel Marant / Bekkets / Gris Suede / 36 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I...21304?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a80885458


----------



## GlamGirly

Isabel Marant / Bekkets / Beige or Off-white Suede / 38

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...36546?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e79eda602


----------



## ldp

Fiorentini + Baker alert!!! You can get the F+B Emmy Boot at 20% off this week at Ped Shoes when you enter SWEET TREAT in the code box at checkout! Wowee! They have four colorsI'm loving the silver (I think I can, I think I can, I think I can):


----------



## QuelleFromage

Oh those F&B's....enabler!! I must have the silver, too.


----------



## ldp

Finally, Ped Shoes spring special showed up in my inbox! Use code "SPRING ZING" to get 20% off full-price merchandise. It only runs until Friday (May 17). Here's how I'm using mine because I cannot get enough of the 1970s retro look!!! (Plus Fiorentini + Baker is my weakness...):


----------



## AECornell

The new Saks off 5th at Carousel Center in Syracuse (or Destiny USA for the newer folks just being introduced to it) has a size 40.5 in YSL Tribtoo 140mm in Gold for $429.99. They gave out coupons for an extra 30% off. They were in relatively good condition, looked like they were either display or last pair left.


----------



## jburgh

Hello Shoe lovers!  I just posted a ton of the Jimmy Choo shoes on presale for the Summer 2013 sale in the Choo forum.  Look here at posts 4,5 & 6:  http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-ch...iques-online-retailers-department-820496.html


----------



## SocialX

Nicholas Kirkwood size 40 $279 on Ebay

http://******/15UupCf


----------



## TravelBug

Net-a-porter has Isabel Marant Jenny boots on sale for 50% off, all sizes are still available.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335840


----------



## ynz

Any deals on Charlotte Olympia pumps? In small sizes? Already looked on net a porter


----------



## Hope01

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-CHANEL...02545?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e7b8c2b31

I saw these gorgeous Chanel silver toe ballet flats earlier while browsing eBay. If they were in my size I'd snap them up in a second. The seller has a buy it now price of £400 (aprox $627) and if I remember correctly they retailed for a lot more. They also have a best offer option, I wonder what they would accept. I saw a similar pair sell for about $900 and they weren't in as good condition as these are. I wish I could find them in my size.


----------



## authenticplease

All of these shoes are also available for 40% off retail.  Contact William at Jeffrey Atl 404-237-9000

Nicholas Kirkwood, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo


----------



## authenticplease

ynz said:


> Any deals on Charlotte Olympia pumps? In small sizes? Already looked on net a porter



I posted quite a few in the CO thread!  I know NM had many styles marked down too.


----------



## ncch

authenticplease said:


> All of these shoes are also available for 40% off retail.  Contact William at Jeffrey Atl 404-237-9000
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 2221103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221106
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221110
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221112
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221113
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221114
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221115



What brand are the 3 shoes on the top row of the second picture?  Nicholas kirkwood?  Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

ncch said:


> What brand are the 3 shoes on the top row of the second picture?  Nicholas kirkwood?  Thanks!



Yes, they are all NK


----------



## ncch

authenticplease said:


> Yes, they are all NK



Nice, Thanks for posting!


----------



## swtstephy

I saw these dior shoes in the sales section of bloomingdales in SF for about $480 and then there was an additional 30% off so it would be $340ish b4 tax. I don't remember all the sizes but they had quite a few sizes. I believe I saw a 36,36.5, 39, and a few other sizes. I know I saw a 37.5 for sure.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Beautiful pairs of Alexander Wang Fabiana Heels.

Two on eBay right now. 
Size 38 (NWOB, starting bid $299) - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-W...06916?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27d3f582c4
Size 40.5 (NWOB, starting bid $225.00) - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOB-Black-...ze-40-5-9-1-2-10-10-5-sold-out-/221241324396?

I wish they were my size, been looking for these heels forever. :cry:
Good deals regardless!


----------



## K.a.y.l.a.

cvlshopaholic said:


> I actually just want to discourage anybody from buying these GZs on Amazon.  I ordered them last week, they arrived to me with black stains on both shoes.  Amazon offered me a partial refund but I returned.  They obviously rejected my negative product review as well lol. It's a shame they are re-selling them without disclosing the damage but I'm not surprised.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Giuseppe-Zano...id=1366382748&sr=8-4&keywords=giuseppe+bianco


thanks for sharing.. it's informative and sad at the same time


----------



## ldp

Ped's Summer Sale is currently going on, which I posted about in the "Deals and Steals" forum, but which I thought I should post here, too. LOTS of good thingsall the Chie styles are on sale, plus some Fiorentini + Baker and Coclico, etc. Okay, question: Do any of you own Argila shoes? If so, do you like them? I trust Ped to only carry good things, but even at $70 off, $286 is still nothing to sneeze at, but I am in love with these sandals and want them on my feet. Should I get them? (I'm also afraid of chipping the wood sole since I am a shoe-loving klutz.)


----------



## Divealicious

Black Tributes only size 40 is 50% off!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...int-laurent-tribute-sandal-item-10312889.aspx


----------



## Nanaz

Isabel Marant Blue Adele size 36 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281127900623?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Kyla.A

If anyone finds margiela python booties ( http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...2000211611/margi2000211611_p1_1-0_254x500.jpg )  or miu miu black studded clogs in size 37.5 or 38 for sale on ebay- or is selling them please let me know!

I seriously feel like I check ebay every day for these!


----------



## meowmeow

If anyone is near the Woodbury Common outlet, Rag & Bone is having a huge sale on all their boots - all for $175.  I got a pair of Harrow (see attached pic).  They also had the Newbury.  Very limited size though as they are flying out like crazy! I heard that they are closing this one and only outlet store soon so they are clearing out the items. 

FYI, the boot retails for $495+ usually so this is an amazing deal!


----------



## Blanche8686

great idea.I think i can try.


----------



## LadySapphire

UK members

Isabel Marant Milwauke
Size 7
From £905 down to £275

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MILWAUKE-...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item232aff2274


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christian Louboutin Mrs. H flat patent. $290 from Barneys New York. Originaly $645


----------



## sunflower_13

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian Louboutin Mrs. H flat patent. $290 from Barneys New York. Originaly $645


Those CL Mrs. H flats are adorable! Plus they're nude, which goes with any outfit  Lucky you


----------



## Blueberry12

Cute boots :


http://www.ebay.de/itm/House-of-Harlow-Ava-Size-37-/271236089646?


----------



## Tinn3rz

Lanvin Chain Sandals - I remember passing on this because I couldn't justify $1300 for it. Found on Ann's for $750. Too bad it's not my size.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_and_nude_chain_sandals


----------



## Joyce Zhang

So great on this ACNE style boots
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2012...boots-100-with-genuine-leather/827229648.html
i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/827229648/ACNE-2013-pistol-style-genuine-leather-winter-and-summer-high-heel-martin-black-female-motorcycle-ankle.jpg


----------



## Marlamx

My SA at Dolce & Gabbana outlet has this shoes for sale contact me if u are interested. Very low price.!!!!


----------



## sneezz

meowmeow said:


> If anyone is near the Woodbury Common outlet, Rag & Bone is having a huge sale on all their boots - all for $175.  I got a pair of Harrow (see attached pic).  They also had the Newbury.  Very limited size though as they are flying out like crazy! I heard that they are closing this one and only outlet store soon so they are clearing out the items.
> 
> FYI, the boot retails for $495+ usually so this is an amazing deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241285



Omg!!  Do want! But I bet all the size 35 are gone by now.  Wonder if they'll do charge sends.

ETA: I read that they just opened late last year or early this year? Not many customers?


----------



## meowmeow

sneezz said:


> Omg!!  Do want! But I bet all the size 35 are gone by now.  Wonder if they'll do charge sends.
> 
> ETA: I read that they just opened late last year or early this year? Not many customers?



Yes, they just opened but guess not many customers.  Not sure if they are still open but worth giving them a call to see what's left.  They might even be discounted even more if there are any left!  GL!


----------



## restricter

Neiman Marcus Last Call is having shoe clearance and the prices are great!  I scored a pair of Prada pumps and a pair of Manolo booties, for $330 total.


----------



## sneezz

meowmeow said:


> Yes, they just opened but guess not many customers.  Not sure if they are still open but worth giving them a call to see what's left.  They might even be discounted even more if there are any left!  GL!



Thanks! I'd be scared to buy sight unseen though. Idk if there will be scratches and scuffs, etc.


----------



## gatorpooh

Select Marc Jacobs, Miu Miu, and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes $99.95 at DSW for Rewards members with code SAYWHAT. Free shipping too. Easy and free to sign up if you aren't already a member.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

gatorpooh said:


> Select Marc Jacobs, Miu Miu, and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes $99.95 at DSW for Rewards members with code SAYWHAT. Free shipping too. Easy and free to sign up if you aren't already a member.



Thank you so much for posting this! Just bought 8 pairs with a friend. Really tempted by a few others...


----------



## gatorpooh

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! Just bought 8 pairs with a friend. Really tempted by a few others...



Happy to share  I wound up buying 3 pairs of GZ pumps. At one point, I had 6 in my shopping cart but I am trying to be good. I am also tempted to go back for more...


----------



## katran26

gatorpooh said:


> Select Marc Jacobs, Miu Miu, and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes $99.95 at DSW for Rewards members with code SAYWHAT. Free shipping too. Easy and free to sign up if you aren't already a member.



posted on deals & steals, but the key was to go early - a lot of people aren't happy that nothing is left, although, I'm not surprised!!


----------



## LianaY

katran26 said:


> posted on deals & steals, but the key was to go early - a lot of people aren't happy that nothing is left, although, I'm not surprised!!



Do I have to be logged in in order to see this deal?


----------



## katran26

LianaY said:


> Do I have to be logged in in order to see this deal?



Hi - yes, I believe so...you have to go to the Luxe810 page, the prices show up as the full price, but the code SAYWHAT drops them down to $99

I think they will probably have more tomorrow...a lot sold out


----------



## gail13

I didn't think there were that many great ones.  I was there early this AM and most of the $99 were pretty plain sandals.  Many of the luxe ones stayed at the same price after I entered the code.  Nordstrom Rack has been getting in quite a bit of designer shoes at 70% off, and I've gotten quite a few great bargains.


----------



## katran26

^I got a few luxe ones that came out to $99 when I entered the code...

it's funny because I heard a ton about NR, but the one in my area is horrible - no real designer shoes, and the ones that do come in are used, which is crazy


----------



## clu13

Saks Miu Miu Glitter pumps in gold - 38 - 38.5 - 39 - 39.5 and 40 available online for 177

I got these in Navy last week - fabulous shoes - if they had a 37.5, I'd get the gold too!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...P_name=Miu+Miu&N=306418075+1553&bmUID=k0_UUxl


----------



## gail13

katran26 said:


> ^I got a few luxe ones that came out to $99 when I entered the code...
> 
> it's funny because I heard a ton about NR, but the one in my area is horrible - no real designer shoes, and the ones that do come in are used, which is crazy


The NR merchandise varies....best bets are to visit a store near a good Nordstrom full price location.  I think they tend to send merchandise closest to those Rack stores.


----------



## katran26

gail13 said:


> The NR merchandise varies....best bets are to visit a store near a good Nordstrom full price location.  I think they tend to send merchandise closest to those Rack stores.



Agree with you 100% - the one in Boston, isn't near a real Nordstrom, and I think that's why we get so-so goods...but everyone I know who goes to the NR near a real Nordstrom get amazing goodes


----------



## rk4265

My sa has the valentinos $447


----------



## gail13

Found these lovely Seven For All Mankind booties for $10 at the Rack.  Yes, $10.


----------



## bella601

gail13 said:


> Found these lovely Seven For All Mankind booties for $10 at the Rack.  Yes, $10.



What an awesome deal


----------



## bella601

rk4265 said:


> My sa has the valentinos $447



Awesome deal


----------



## raichu_thunder

gail13 said:


> Found these lovely Seven For All Mankind booties for $10 at the Rack.  Yes, $10.


Hi! You're so lucky to come across a great find! I never find anything at my rack :rain: Do you think you can give me the item number for the boots? Thanks!


----------



## gail13

raichu_thunder said:


> Hi! You're so lucky to come across a great find! I never find anything at my rack :rain: Do you think you can give me the item number for the boots? Thanks!



There are 3 price stickers on the boots; the UPC number is difficult to read. This the third time I have found shoes for $10 or less there.  You really do have to look thru items carefully to get these kinds of bargains.  I go fairly often, and many times leave with nothing.  

The code looks to be V 42498 81282 9
The larger number at the top is 80931
compare at $295.  Good luck.


----------



## Sunnycalif

My sa at saks tx has this miumiu mj flat in size 36 $177, plz pm for sa contact


----------



## gail13

Sunnycalif said:


> My sa at saks tx has this miumiu mj flat in size 36 $177, plz pm for sa contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293235


Love those; but looking for the pair with the higher heel if anyone sees them.


----------



## gail13

Saw these Jimmy Choo's at Topanga Canyon today; $299 sz 6.5; look at that reg price!


----------



## katran26

^lovely!!! wish they were my size ;(


----------



## Kayapo97

gail13 said:


> Saw these Jimmy Choo's at Topanga Canyon today; $299 sz 6.5; look at that reg price!



Great find you lucky thing.


----------



## beckyyb93

What sites do you guys usually use to buy or sell high end shoes besides eBay?


----------



## katran26

beckyyb93 said:


> What sites do you guys usually use to buy or sell high end shoes besides eBay?



Hi - for buying it all depends on whether or not it's sale season, if it is I usually head to NM.com or Saks. If it's not sale season, sites like Yoox, thecorner.com, DSW can sometimes have good deals.

For selling I only head to ebay. While there are other sites out there, I just find that listing/selling on ebay is pretty easy and I get a good number of views/bids.


----------



## beckyyb93

katran26 said:


> Hi - for buying it all depends on whether or not it's sale season, if it is I usually head to NM.com or Saks. If it's not sale season, sites like Yoox, thecorner.com, DSW can sometimes have good deals.
> 
> For selling I only head to ebay. While there are other sites out there, I just find that listing/selling on ebay is pretty easy and I get a good number of views/bids.


Thanks for the response! I've had a pair of Lanvin flats up for a while at less than half of their original price on eBay with no luck. I could drop the price further I suppose, someone is going to get a good deal because I love them and I'm tired of looking at them longingly knowing they won't fit  I need to find a pair that do fit because I've been wanting a black pair of these for years and when I finally got the money to buy a pair I bought them in the wrong size.


----------



## LVoeletters

katran26 said:


> Hi - for buying it all depends on whether or not it's sale season, if it is I usually head to NM.com or Saks. If it's not sale season, sites like Yoox, thecorner.com, DSW can sometimes have good deals.
> 
> For selling I only head to ebay. While there are other sites out there, I just find that listing/selling on ebay is pretty easy and I get a good number of views/bids.



What time period is sale time for shoes?


----------



## katran26

LVoeletters said:


> What time period is sale time for shoes?



hi - generally speaking when all sales start, usually around late November (Thanksgiving), being further discounted around Christmas, and then lasting until early January; for Summer it's usually Memorial Day, with more discounts around July 4, and then ending at the end of July.

Hope that helps!


----------



## beckyyb93

Is there a website or forum where people trade shoes?


----------



## beckyyb93

Alright guys, where can you find Chanel flats? I'm lusting over a pair of tan with black cap toe that has elastic around the foot. Is there a place to find them on sale? I don't see any Chanel from Neiman or Saks. Help!

Edit: Oh no, the ones I want are from the 2013 collection, I'm going to have to pay up for these babies


----------



## katran26

DSW has enormous reductions on various Luxe810 items - some are full prices, some are between $99-$199, the price is revealed upon clicking...some of the items were origianally $1,000+


----------



## grispoivre

Thanks for looking out!  grabbed YSL shoes I've been stalking!


----------



## katran26

^sooooo many bargains! but I had to stop myself after 4 pairs, LOL


----------



## xoxmb

For those who live in Canada, Softmoc is having a friends & family sale tomorrow ONLY! I'm not sure if people in the States can order online or not.


----------



## katran26

Check DSW's page every so often - they still have bargains from $99, $149, and $199 for designers...


----------



## tcixlof00ska

Christian Louboutin Bianca in Nude patent --> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Chri...05561?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c734bc159

And Banana in same size --> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...30035?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c735ce9d3

Amazing price for classic shoes and colour!


----------



## katran26

Get 20% off of two items at DSW.com with the code LUCKYDAY

enjoy!!


----------



## katran26

Some amazing shoe deals on Yoox's Sample Sale section --- if you're a size 40.5 - these are amazing!
http://www.yoox.com/us/44481647SL/item?dept=samplesalewoman#sts=sr_samplesalewoman80


----------



## vw65vert

DSW has some Luxe 810 clearance on sale for 99.94.

Just scored some GZ for 99.94 regular 650.00. Hurry they are going fast, they had it posted on facebook.


----------



## laurenchung

Shoes sale at Famousfootwear.com
Get Up to 83% OFF Sale Shoes at Famous Footwear 
Great name-brand styles at very reasonable prices with sale shoes including selection of sale sandals and sale boots. 
Visit Famous Footwear store
 for Famous Footwear coupon code. ​


----------



## soleilbrun

LastCall in the great mall, milpitas, CA has 30% off alexander mcqueen booties: brown with gold zipper, grey with silver studded accents size35, YSL tributes 75mm red size 40, size 40 tribtoos. They had guiseppes, choos, prada, charlotte olympias all on sale.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

For J.Crew fans...The coveted Hummingbird floral glitter heel Etta pumps!! I passed these up at a sample sale then went searching on Ebay to see if I could find them. Sadly not in my size

size 9 http://www.ebay.com/itm/151189211200?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

size 9 http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Crew-Coll...15638?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd9a6a816

size 8  http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Crew-Coll...12159?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item258642c2df

size 7.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/JCREW-Hummi...03322?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417a4652da


----------



## ValleyO

Jimmy Choo Smoke Grey Patent 85MM, marked down from $575 to $258 at Nordies. My SA has a 39, not sure about other sizes; PM for contact info.


----------



## andb

Anyone try to order at heelmallus?


----------



## Sunnycalif

My Sa at nm ca has this Dior boot at last call price 55%off org price of $1120
Size 37.5 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pm for as contact


----------



## jchen815

Jimmy choo wedges. Refinished bottoms. $180 at nordstrom rack in San Marcos. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Retails $625 or $650 I think


----------



## drowsy1

Bergdorf Goodman is having their gift card event through Jan 7 online  only: spend 500 get 100 gift card. spend 750 get 200 gift card. spend  1000 get 300 gift card. 

Many designer shoes are participating, including some Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Stuart Weitzman including 50/50. Unfortunately, CL is not included.


----------



## mrsmadz902

Giuseppe Zanotti retails for $1175 got them for $289+tax 

Sergio Rossi retails for $669? got them for $186+tax

Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Sunnycalif

My Saks sa in tx has these two pairs of Gucci bootie in siZe 36 $440-$460. Pm for as contact of interested


----------



## chlbag2012

Sunnycalif said:


> My Sa at nm ca has this Dior boot at last call price 55%off org price of $1120
> Size 37.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450782
> 
> Pm for as contact



Is this still available? I just saw this post.


----------



## clbs2012

Does anyone need the Chanel tweed tennis sneaker? Size:37 Neimans @ 55% off.  Let me know thanks


----------



## Pinky_Loca

Hi @clbs2012 Do u have a photo if the chanel tweed sneakers? 

Tia!!!!!!!


----------



## clbs2012

For some reason my cell won't let me add photo.  Google then click on images. I can try to email pic... Lmk thanks


----------



## clbs2012




----------



## clbs2012

Whomever the sneaker please let me know thanks $627


----------



## Gvamty

I will be returning a pair of YSL Chelsea booties in brown at Nordstroms. The shoes were originally 995$ and I got them for 338$(66% off) + tax.

Googled for the shoe and found a ebay listing for the same(not my listing, adding listing for pics of shoe only)): http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Auth-YS...26435?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d178be723


----------



## Sunnycalif

My nm Sa in ca has this Fendi real hair pump 39.5 For $400 orig $890 it will fit size 9 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pm for Sa contact if interested


----------



## clbs2012

Ughhh those are &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;36.5 would do justice


----------



## Sunnycalif

I am retuning this Dior quilted bootie in size 37 $396 from $995 to my saks Sa in tx. Pm for as contact if interested.


----------



## Sunnycalif

clbs2012 said:


> Ughhh those are &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;36.5 would do justice




Plus 1 on that


----------



## clbs2012

@mrsmadz902 where are the giuseppe/Sergio's from?


----------



## hisandhersole

Ordered some Jimmy Choo Fauna booties yesterday from Stanley Korshak at 65% off! Originally $1250, marked to $437.50. Can't wait for them to arrive 

http://hisandhersole.blogspot.com/2014/01/hers-x-jimmy-choo.html?m=1


----------



## clbs2012

Are they sold out?


----------



## cheyqua

matchesfashion has some great bargains now. extra 20% off with code final20. I just missed Charlotte Olympia for $215 only (including $30 shipping fee to my country). How sad. Don't miss it ladies, GO!!


----------



## katran26

Hi ladies,

I posted in Deals & Steals too. DSW has a few (larger sizes) designer brands shoes on clearance in their LUXE810 section for $49...I grabbed a pair of Sergio Rossi's


----------



## Jefferson1k

Returning these to my Saks this weekend Please pm for SA info they are all 50 percent off original 



Valentino 37.5 $799 



Valentino only the brown ones 38.5 $799


----------



## Aikandy

mrsmadz902 said:


> View attachment 2461346
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti retails for $1175 got them for $289+tax
> 
> Sergio Rossi retails for $669? got them for $186+tax
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!



Any intel on whats still available?


----------



## authenticplease

This from Valerie at YSL Cabazon

Amazing Metallic Tribute Sandal!! They are perfect for Every and Any Occasion.  They have just been marked down to $449. They retailed for $1,195. I have all sizes. Please, feel free to contact me with any questions.
 Email at YSL.Cabazon@us.ysl.com or call 951 922 8026


----------



## shopjulynne

my SA from saks TX has these for $258, size 38 only. PM if you're ready to purchase.


----------



## hisandhersole

Stanley Korshak still has great deals on shoes, I feel like they're adding to the sales weekly. Just ordered some Fendi polifonia boots and t-straps at 65% off!

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/sale-results/Shoes/4

http://hisandhersole.blogspot.com/2014/02/hers-x-fendi.html


----------



## Alar6967

I got a pair of Manolo Blahnik 'Sedaraby' pumps for my wedding! I had tried them on at Nordstrom yesterday and almost bought them there- but found them today Nordstrom Rack for only $125!!! (Orig. $755!!!)

I am a happy girl


----------



## Ralli

Louboutin So Kate for only $189 at Nordstrom Rack! I can die happy (as long as you bury me in these babies!)


----------



## clbs2012

Omg!! What location ? Today? I &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;them


----------



## Alar6967

Ralli said:


> Louboutin So Kate for only $189 at Nordstrom Rack! I can die happy (as long as you bury me in these babies!)




I'm jealous!!!!! That's incredible!!!


----------



## gquinn

Ralli said:


> Louboutin So Kate for only $189 at Nordstrom Rack! I can die happy (as long as you bury me in these babies!)




Omg!!!! Please tell us where you scored these?!??


----------



## Ralli

Gaithersburg, MD Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Divealicious

I returned these to the Outnet, 84% off at 111 euro. Size 40!

McQueen calf hair sandals! Someone here needs to snatch them up 

https://www.theoutnet.com/intl/product/404434


----------



## Divealicious

More McQueen in size 40, 84% off at 152 euro!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/404428


----------



## hisandhersole

Giuseppe Zanotti's from last season are heavily discounted at Amazon (up to 70% off!) 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B009NPLITU&linkCode=as2&tag=hisandhersole-20


http://hisandhersole.blogspot.com/2014/02/hers-x-giuseppe-zanotti.html


----------



## lie

clbs2012 said:


> Omg!! What location ? Today? I &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;them


 very jealous...


----------



## bella601

Beautiful


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Ralli said:


> Louboutin So Kate for only $189 at Nordstrom Rack! I can die happy (as long as you bury me in these babies!)




OMG &#128525;&#128525; what a deal!!


----------



## softmarshmallow

NYC - Housing Works Thrift Shop in west village --- Brand new, unworn Anniel flats for $55, various sizes, different styles. Just arrived today - get them before they are gone! Even the cute neon stars flats are there. I saw 3 pairs of just that colorway.

on the clothing tip - lots of spring clothes just in. labels like Rachel Antonoff, Jasmine di Milo, Maeve (Anthro), Rebecca Taylor, Cucinelli.

tons of J. Brand jeans in all sizes too.

Non-NY'ers you can still shop Housing Works' online site for designer finds. It's a thrift shop but higher end brands. I have found St. James, Derek Lam, Miu Miu, and tons of other brands there.


----------



## occhang

http://www.shirise.com/SHOES/3494/dept going out of business sale!

only a few sizes left. I just snagged a pair of Balenciaga ballet flats!


----------



## authenticplease

These are available in ATL at B Chic Consignment and store will ship within US. Contact:
Nancy Scalera
Scaleran@bellsouth.com
B Chic Designer Consignment
3277 Roswell Rd. Suite A
Atlanta, GA 30305 
www.bchicatlanta.com
404-844-2442

All in excellent or like new condition!

Manolo BBs 39 for $199






Valentino Couture Bows 37 for $375





Valentino Bow Booties 37 for $299


----------



## authenticplease

Jimmy Choo 37 for $139


----------



## Momma Leanne

Got these for 70% off at shirise, 160USD


----------



## sis121598

http://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-okala

Sam Edelman Okala in nude is on sale at Zappos for $87. I already have these in black and love them, so I got nude too.


----------



## Fashiongig

This is for all my Torontonian friends- Halton Hill outlet, the Bay:

I bought ..
Tabitha Simmons for $ 190
Casadei for $150
Had to stop myself from buying more.  They had designers Brian Atwood, Charlotte Olympia, Lanvin.. I will be going back!


----------



## Fashiongig

fashiongig said:


> this is for all my torontonian friends- halton hill outlet, the bay:
> 
> I bought ..
> Tabitha simmons for $ 190
> casadei for $150
> had to stop myself from buying more.  They had designers brian atwood, charlotte olympia, lanvin.. I will be going back!


----------



## katran26

$49 Gucci sandals at DSW!

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+leath...sw10cat130006,dsw12cat1290029,dsw12cat1210004


----------



## 1DaySoon

found my answer


----------



## mrsmadz902

clbs2012 said:


> @mrsmadz902 where are the giuseppe/Sergio's from?




Sorry just saw these now - they're from a store in Canada


----------



## mrsmadz902

Fashiongig said:


> View attachment 2584684
> View attachment 2584685




Ohhhh I've never been to those outlets!!! Dangerous.....I'm still waiting to wear my sandals now that the great weather is here!!!


----------



## shopjulynne

bloomingdales has several ferragamo's varina flats on sale

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/search?keyword=ferragamo+varina&x=0&y=0


----------



## diorable89

shopjulynne said:


> bloomingdales has several ferragamo's varina flats on sale
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/search?keyword=ferragamo+varina&x=0&y=0


Such a shame that bloomingdales won't ship ferragamo to Australia.. Does anyone know if any stores will pricematch?


----------



## mytnguyen26

diorable89 said:


> Such a shame that bloomingdales won't ship ferragamo to Australia.. Does anyone know if any stores will pricematch?


Nordstrom will. but I'm not sure if they will ship to Australia. It worth giving them a call. 

If you want, you can call my SA, I ordered 2 pairs of Vara from him yesterday (price matched of course) (678)-687-4460


----------



## jayls

I've been eyeing the J Crew Collection Valentina leopard calf-hair d'orsays for awhile.  I found them in store this week for $150 which is like half the sale price shown on the website on top of that they are having a 40% off so all told they came to $90 which is a steal (before my reward card)... 

hope everyone is taking advantage of the deals this holiday weekend!

btw the shoe is super comfy!

j crew valentina leopard d'orsay


----------



## Sunnycalif

My nm sa has pacific blue and pink Valentino rockstud flats. Size 37 for $486. Pm for sa contact if serious


----------



## Sunnycalif

Sorry forgot pics 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also the heel version in size 39, 40 $661


----------



## Sunnycalif

Bg size 38.5 $699


Size 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38.5 $629


Size 35, 35.5, 36.5, 38 $519


Size 36.5, 37 $629

Pm for sa contact if serious


----------



## shester

DSW.com has several Giuseppe Zanotti boots on sale for about $150


----------



## trangtyna

Sunnycalif said:


> View attachment 2630956
> 
> Bg size 38.5 $699
> View attachment 2630957
> 
> Size 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38.5 $629
> View attachment 2630959
> 
> Size 35, 35.5, 36.5, 38 $519
> View attachment 2630960
> 
> Size 36.5, 37 $629
> 
> Pm for sa contact if serious



can i please give me the Sâ contact? I'm intereted to buy the blue


----------



## Sunnycalif

trangtyna said:


> can i please give me the Sâ contact? I'm intereted to buy the blue




Hi, tried to pm you her cell but could not. Just call the store at 212-872-8940 n ask for Doreen. Good luck!


----------



## newbie7

YSL Tribute in Lilac size 37.5, Wine (?) size 38.5, Tan size 39.5, and Fuchsia size 39 for $626 is available at SAKS.

Also available:  Valentino espadrille size 36, 38 and Valentino stud 100mm size 35 in yellow.

Please call Stacy Saks Bala Cynwyd, directly at 610-637-1429


----------



## *schmoo*

Shhhh - YSL Tribtoos in classic colors Black & Nude (4" heels) are on sale on the Saks website right now (don't know if they squeak)


----------



## 1DaySoon

Saks in Atlanta is going to have the following shoes discounted as of tomorrow with %30 off. Sales person is Alita Booth. cell number 6784472556



























not sure of the prices


----------



## ShariLee

The sale price for both came out to a little less than the original price for one !


----------



## dd82

I am looking for rock studs sling backs on sale 36.5. Please help me find.


----------



## katran26

Keep checking www.dsw.com - they regularly update their Luxe810 portion of their site - and now have some clearance Sergio Rossi


----------



## cilantropig

NM has a lot of designer shoes at 50% off now. A good number of Manolos on sale.


----------



## cilantropig

Saks has a designer sale up to 60% off.


----------



## Joyjoy7

NM Ca. Alexander McQueen 
Sz 37 $285




Pm for SA info


----------



## ldp

Just found out Ped Shoes summer sale is underway. (I have been so out of-the-loop recently.) The discounts seem to vary, but most things seem to be 20-30% off. Gaaaahhhhthere are so many things tempting me, but I think I'm going to plunge in and get these Chie Mihara heels:


----------



## ldp

HOLY SMOKES! Hold everything. Yes, those Chie heels are fantastic, but these Fiorentini + Baker ankle boots are friggin' 50% off at the Ped sale!!!!! Wowmy size is there so they're going to soon be in closet. Sweet!


----------



## shopjulynne

barneys warehouse has 50% off all sale shoes!


----------



## BettyK

_xx please see rules._http://www.ebay.com/itm/251583251442?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gail13

LK Bennett 30-50% off; silver mocs and gold flats.


----------



## IStuckACello

Jeremy's in San Francisco (a store that sells designer stuff for a fraction off, though some items look scruffed up maybe even store returns) has two pairs of valentino black noir rockstuds with the lower heel (sorry I don't know how many mm) in 37.5 and 38. I believe they were $438 but not sure. They do ship. Also saw some rag and bone leather and suede Newburys, one black leather kinsey (37), a camel harrow (35) all under $200. I think you can text 415-609-1896 for inquiries, otherwise their store number is 415-882-4929. also, I saw a black leather pair of isabel marant dickers in 38 for $238, and two sneakers (I think 38 and 39) under $300.


----------



## katran26

Some deals at www.neimanmarcus.com today- addtl 25% off sale items. Saw a bunch of Prada flats/pumps for around $200 for example...just keep checking the site.


----------



## TGramman

Rhumba weatherprooof boots black suede sizes 5.5, 9, 11. $217.50 at Lord and Taylor.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Found these leather oxfords at TJ Maxx for $10. They are made in Italy and originally cost $108 online. The brand is Boemos, which I've never heard of...but these shoes seem to be well-made.


----------



## KatherineO

Found these gorgeous shoes at the Dillard's Clearance center in Asheville NC. Such good deals on name brand shoes. I did not pick up the pink ones but I'm going back tomorrow after work because they are just too cute.


----------



## Lena186

Great pairs! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## missmoimoi

Downtown Winners received a bunch of Chloe scalloped ballerina flats - all size 8+ and too big for me. Lots of other designer shoes and clothing too.


----------



## devik

Some great prices on Manolo Blahnik at NM - very limited sizes though

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?N=0&st=s&_requestid=99816&Ntt=manolo

here's one:
*Tayler Bicolor Suede d'Orsay, Fuchsia/Purple 39.5 $330.00 				*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Valentino Black Patent Rockstud Ballet Frlat 37.5 $461 (lowers 1% each day until they sell)
http://us.wconcept.com/rockstud-ballerina-flat-5


----------



## katran26

DSW started marking down some designer shoes...


http://www.dsw.com/luxury/collection/womens+by+category/clearance/dsw12cat1210004/page-1/


----------



## chambersb

GeeWawa suede tall lace up boots.  I have these in my size and love them.   They are very comfy and do not need broken in.  I always get compliments when I wear them.  Original retail was over $300.  

These are a size 7.5.  Well worth what they are asking.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141474572902


----------



## purseobsessedRX

www.threadflip.com/anhcaglerx Girl has lots of Chanel espadrilles from Barney's for sale at the retail price. Thought it may be helpful since eBay prices are horrendous and the 30% off promo!


----------



## dsnyc

GIO DIEV is offering 30% off on select FW'14 styles and SS'15 pre-orders

http://www.giodiev.com/collections/special-offer


----------



## moniquemolina20

Lucky girls who are size 6 or 6.5! Charlottle Olympia shoes reduced from 1600 to 400!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charlotte-Oympia-6-5-black-high-heels-safety-pins-rare-36-5-/331427912645?


----------



## skislope15

Brian Atwood TriBeCa in black and crystal size 35 only $628 retail 1795 love these shoes


http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-g0UmRiFZWjunX_bzyH2vFg


----------



## devik

I don't know if these counts as a "deal" but... I sure would like to find an excuse to get them!!!
* Bruno Magli         Gelmer Swarovski crystal-embellished mesh and suede pumps     *



http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/prod...ystal-embellished-mesh-and-suede-pumps/386143

Even at half-off they're still 4 figures!


----------



## Divealicious

Extra 40% off at outnet uk site on these Louboutin styles this weekend only
http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Dress...ercent_off?designerFilter=Christian_Louboutin

Belle Zeppa 85 printed calf hair ankle boots &#8364;259.50
Pouliche 70 fringed suede boots &#8364;448.50
Aerotonoc 120 calf hair and lace ankle boots &#8364;358.80

(exact amounts will depend on tax)


----------



## devik

^ The Outnet seems to have all their boots/booties at that 40% off (reduced further from their already reduced prices, often $65% off the original retail). I saw a bunch others there today too. So it's not just the CLs...


----------



## Divealicious

^ true but they have promotions like that every week. CL's on the other hand usually don't get discounted so much so I figured this specifically was worth mentioning  they have more CL styles on the website btw, but these three are the only ones with the extra 40% off


----------



## mrsmadz902

Nordstrom Calgary!  $571 from $1450 Burberry Bordeaux over the knee, $318 from $900 for Pedro Garcia &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mrsmadz902 said:


> View attachment 2867308
> 
> 
> Nordstrom Calgary!  $571 from $1450 Burberry Bordeaux over the knee, $318 from $900 for Pedro Garcia &#128525;&#128525;


great deal on two beautiful classic black&brown boots. How do the Pedro Garcia shoes run I have my eye on these pair of boots but they only have size 5 and 6 and I wear a size 5.5 dont know which one i should go for


----------



## sisira

357! Size 38.5. I'm sadly a 38 in ysl.  Serious buyers only, pm for sa info


----------



## 1DaySoon

sisira said:


> 357! Size 38.5. I'm sadly a 38 in ysl.  Serious buyers only, pm for sa info


What height is that heel?


----------



## sisira

She said 3 or 4 inch


----------



## 1DaySoon

sisira said:


> She said 3 or 4 inch



Can you pm me her info


----------



## katran26

Hi ladies - if you're a size 41 and like platforms and *Giuseppe Zanotti*, I found this today on dsw.com

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/giuseppe+zanotti+denim+platform+sandal?prodId=306325&productRef=SEARCH

*$99*


----------



## katran26

Gorgeous pair of Giuseppe Zanotti's - size 36.5

*$104*

http://www.yoox.com/us/44646103GH/item?dept=salewomen#sts=sr_salewomen80&cod10=44646103GH&sizeId=6


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I read online that Nordstrom used to have sample sales in their salon shoe section, but those articles were from 2010 and prior. Do they still do this?


----------



## Lawseenai

elisainthecity said:


> I read online that Nordstrom used to have sample sales in their salon shoe section, but those articles were from 2010 and prior. Do they still do this?




Never heard of it ...


----------



## JetSetGo!

..


----------



## marbella8

I believe I saw them having one after then, at south coast plaza. You can call salon shoes there and ask when their next one will be.


----------



## marcj

Found these St Laurent boots  pm for location they were $249


----------



## RightasRain

marcj said:


> Found these St Laurent boots  pm for location they were $249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947817



Size?


----------



## marcj

Not sure I think an 8.5


----------



## F10909

anyone ever buy from this website?

i did not look thoroughly at the collections or the quality but they have decent inventory and most of their shoes appear to offer sizes through 15. 

a good selection in the larger sizes arent easy to find and i actually need 15s for this years halloween party so ive bookmarked it

-

http://www.shoesofdream.com/


----------



## devik

Neiman Marcus has 25% off select Jimmy Choos.


----------



## RightasRain

Tribute Sandals 37.5 & 38 for $564 

http://www.eleonorabonucci.com/cerca/Tribute


----------



## authenticplease

These were posted in the Sak off 5th/NMLC thread but I thought they might get more appreciation here



gatorpooh said:


> Saks Off Fifth Orlando
> International Drive location
> These are the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in black satin in 38 1/2. They are the 50mm kitten heel. Original box and dust bag included, $385.99. On hold under Laurie. Someone buy these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966807
> View attachment 2966808


----------



## gatorpooh

authenticplease said:


> These were posted in the Sak off 5th/NMLC thread but I thought they might get more appreciation here



Thank you for posting these here. I did it from my phone and couldn't find this thread


----------



## Brittney6

Barney's has Aquazzura pumps for $299 online (regular $745). Size 6.5 only!

http://www.barneys.com/aquazzura-cut-out-laced-beverly-hills-sandal-503177648.html


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

NYC gals, Today is the last day of the Jimmy Choo sample sale - I went yesterday and shoes started at $200 and boots were $375


----------



## stevenson7869

fendifemale said:


> I'm going to share one of my fave sites with yall.
> View attachment 227254
> 
> I'm ordering these Charles David slides $*11.98*!
> View attachment 227255
> 
> Kate Spade $*51.*
> 
> Both are from smartbargain.com.


Wow These looks simply amazing.


----------



## authenticplease

Sophia Webster is 2yo!

Select styles 30%. See SW thread for details


----------



## opaigeme

PreSale starts Monday 5/18/15; the same links usually works every year. 
Gucci PreSale http://private.gucci.com/


----------



## mama13drama99

opaigeme said:


> PreSale starts Monday 5/18/15; the same links usually works every year.
> 
> Gucci PreSale http://private.gucci.com/




I think you may have the wrong thread, but I'm happy for the link!!!


----------



## RightasRain

NM Last Call has the Stuart Weitzman Alex Wedge, in Swamp and Black, for around $200 and there are some other promo codes for free shipping and $25 off if you look around. The codes can be stacked. I got a pair for around $185 or so. I got a 6 but I think only large sizes are left now. Also, Gilt.com has them in Ivory for $199 in a bunch of sizes. It's a great summer shoe.


----------



## JetSetGo!

These studded Ferragamo flats are adorable and a great deal!

Size 8.5 currently at $158
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferragamo-W...332?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419668943c


----------



## rdgldy

PS Dept has Chloe Susannas @40% off-looks like pink and possibly black.


----------



## RightasRain

Anyone looking for Isabel Marant Crisi boots? They're on sale here for the amazing price of $371.00!!! They have taupe and brown in several sizes. I've ordered from them before and the customer service is excellent!

http://www.eleonorabonucci.com/isabel-marant-etoile/women/footwear/boots/87734


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pretty Stella McCartney Leopard Ballet Flats 39.5 only $28 US (from Canada)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221782222897?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## devik

Belle & Clive has a nice variety of Saint Laurent and Prada shoes at halfway decent prices

http://www.belleandclive.com/browse/sales/details.jsp?categoryId=cat1872730


----------



## lovebrandname

all department stores are on sale now!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Big sale at Neiman's!!  Call my SA Caroline at 512-774-2745.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm wearing mine today and spotted these on eBay for 1/2 off.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-295-Ban...194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d32e3460a

They are a 38, but run on the small side.


----------



## JetSetGo!

And these are on sale at ShopBop for $276

Just a size 37 left....






http://www.shopbop.com/mulicolor-st...999-ShopStyle.com&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2178999


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JetSetGo! said:


> And these are on sale at ShopBop
> 
> Just a size 37 left....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/mulicolor-st...999-ShopStyle.com&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2178999


 
Oh my!!  These are too cute!!!


----------



## armillernc

A few pairs left at Moda Operandi of these Charlotte Olympia leather laser-cut kitties at $305, more than half off. (I used an extra 15% off code but think that's expired; a google search can't hurt though).  More subtle than the embroidered faces but still so cute. Wore mine today for the first time!


----------



## TIFFANI251

Chanel pump, height 4.25, these heels are a traditional pump they do not have a platform.
Available@Saks size 41, on sale for $525.
PM me for SA info, serious inquiries only please.

Disclaimer: These are not my PICS, they were found online and are being used just to show what the pump my SA has avail for sale. thanks.


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks MI SA has these two shoes at 60 percent off. Pm for Sa info 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Size 6 $74 
Hunter 



Size 9 $270 
Jimmy choo


----------



## missmoimoi

Made in Italy Mimosa brand, maybe only sold at Browns (by Browns, maybe)??  I'd love both pairs except I don't find them comfy under my heels [emoji16][emoji38] but I'm still tempted to try them out!  Additional 25% off already marked down.


----------



## JadeVetti

Repost. Picked up a few pairs at Saks Off 5th, Manolo was in abundance. Doesn't get better with a steal like this:




Manolo Blahnik BB strap suede pump, 
orig. 645, sale $150




Giuseppe Zanotti suede western bootie
Orig. $1,050, sale $260




Alaia suede cutout boot
Orig. $3,340, sale $820


----------



## viba424

Stuart Weitzman gladiators are half off at Nordstrom, few sizes left


----------



## JetSetGo!

A fall fave

Black Frye 12R Harness Boot in Women's size 7 on sale at wconcept  $168

http://us.wconcept.com/harness-12r-62770


----------



## littleroyals1

i love littleroyals.in for buy shoes and footwear for baby .I always love this website .


----------



## mama13drama99

opaigeme said:


> PreSale starts Monday 5/18/15; the same links usually works every year.
> 
> Gucci PreSale http://private.gucci.com/







mama13drama99 said:


> I think you may have the wrong thread, but I'm happy for the link!!!




You had the right thread...I've been meaning to correct myself [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## opaigeme

You were right...LOL I was trying to post in Gucci sale thread. I appreciate your follow-up &#128536;. I love this blog because I get a lot of intel on my favorite brands - Gucci & CL.


----------



## labellavita27

JadeVetti said:


> Repost. Picked up a few pairs at Saks Off 5th, Manolo was in abundance. Doesn't get better with a steal like this:
> 
> View attachment 3074627
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik BB strap suede pump,
> orig. 645, sale $150
> 
> View attachment 3074628
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti suede western bootie
> Orig. $1,050, sale $260
> 
> View attachment 3074630
> 
> 
> Alaia suede cutout boot
> Orig. $3,340, sale $820




Which Saks off fifth was this?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Really cute YSL sandals on eBay 

Wish they would fit me!

39.5 $119 BIN







http://www.ebay.com/itm/121748299465?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## UpTime

Size 36.5 at $467
final markdown with NM Philip 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u


----------



## UpTime

Please PM for Saks SA info. He currently has these:


----------



## UpTime

Continue his message 

"SAKSFIRST TRIPLE POINTS & SNEAK PEEK SALE!
Triple points is officially here!!! This time combined with our Sneak Peek sale for the first markdowns of the season! Don't miss out on this chance to get FREE MONEY and major discounts on sale items! Pre-sale for the event  starts today, 10/28/15, and goes through Tuesday, 11/3/15! The triple points dates are Wednesday, 11/4/15 through Friday, 11/6/15. Sneak Peek Sale dates are Wednesday, 11/4/15 through Sunday, 11/8/15. The markdown percentage will be 30-40% off on select merchandise, and prices will go back up to full price on Monday, 11/9/15.

Some of the top brands that are participating in the event: Chanel, Celine, Dior, Louis Vuitton (double points only), Fendi, Saint Laurent, Valentino, Bulgari, Prada, Gucci, Alaia, Givenchy, Balmain, Lanvin, Thom Browne, Stella McCartney, Chloe, The Row, Brunello Cucinelli, Altuzarra, Libertine and MORE!

As a bonus for the holidays, we are also doing a storewide MPA with a minimum purchase of $2,000 that will get you free interest for 12 months on your MPA account any day from 11/4/15 all the way through 12/24/15! Please email, text, or call me to set up an appointment or with any orders that you would like me to ship out to you during the event. Dont miss out on this opportunity to  substantially increase your yearly bonus gift card!"


----------



## UpTime

My NM SA Philip has sz 36 for $580. Text him at +16504929072. Please mention Maggie send u


----------



## Dany_37

Lane Crawford has the Stuart Weitzman Alllegs Thigh High boots on sale!! Regular price $798...on sale for $480.

http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...ch-suede-thigh-high-boots/_/REV808/product.lc


----------



## goresnet

Casadei has several styles for 50% off currently


----------



## androgynouschic

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/booties/saint-laurent-python-boots

These gorgeous Saint Laurent Python boots that retail for $2195 are under consignment for $423.50! 
I know, I know, they're pre-owned and that can turn a lot of people off when it comes to buying heels, but my goodness the outsole is nearly immaculate! It's as if the previous gal walked around in them on her hardwood flooring for 5 minutes and put them back in the box!


----------



## androgynouschic

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Janis-B...26403ac&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=321950933214

These Saint Laurent Janis Oxford Boots are gorgeous also! I've always lusted after the silhouette of the Janis


----------



## androgynouschic

And you guys can go on yoox , luisaviaroma , farfetch etc. for other steals too! Just to name a few


----------



## opiumm

I usually buy on sales online. Like I did yesterday here. I don't see a point paying too much money for just a famous brand, when u can buy smth even better for less than 40$ for example! http://www.kswiss.com/men/court-pro-ii-c-cmf-03754-291-m


----------



## marbella8

JadeVetti said:


> Repost. Picked up a few pairs at Saks Off 5th, Manolo was in abundance. Doesn't get better with a steal like this:
> 
> View attachment 3074627
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik BB strap suede pump,
> orig. 645, sale $150
> 
> View attachment 3074628
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti suede western bootie
> Orig. $1,050, sale $260
> 
> View attachment 3074630
> 
> 
> Alaia suede cutout boot
> Orig. $3,340, sale $820



Which off saks?


----------



## kateincali

Gorgeous new pink leather Saint Laurent ballet flats, size 39
$175
https://poshmark.com/listing/Pink-Leather-Ballet-Flats-Saint-Laurent-54aa19ba72cb8c40fc2b35c7


----------



## pearlsb4swine

My Céline leather sneakers [emoji7]


----------



## mrsinsyder

Depending on your size and color, some of these are as low as $28

http://www.amazon.com/Sam-Edelman-W...TF8&qid=1464706646&sr=8-1&keywords=penny+boot


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Marcus SA Philip has this RV. Text him at +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

Neiman marcus Philip has these pairs from left to right 

Most well known Hangisi pump and flats from Manolo Blahnik

Sz 37.5-37-37.5

 $482, $482, $477

Text him at +16504929072 to purchase


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Philip +16504929072.

One pair only. Price is lower than ticket as it is final cut.


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Philip +16504929072
RV, size 37.5, $297


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Philips +16504929072
Sz 39.5 $525


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Philip +16504929072
Chanel sz 35 $318
Tribute Sz 35.5 $477


----------



## cocodiamonds

they had lots at jersey gardens outlet store off 5th a lot of Ferragamo but check the stickers some had two stickers with one being less expensive then another lol .. But for 110.00 can't beat with box and two dust bags  good for packing on vacations.


----------



## UpTime

NM Philips +16504929072 has 

CL sz 35.5 $347
Chanel sz 39.5 $430


----------



## Cconit

Gucci horsebit. Blue 37.5 pink/fuschia 38 $429 pm for info


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted online: 
Manolo Blahnik Tie-Dyed BB Pumps: $279
Select sizes available: http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/manolo-blahnik-tie-dyed-bb-pumps-504278236.html


----------



## Susie Lee

My SA at Saks just sent me this! PM for her info and coupon code.

"Up to $300 off shoes with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $300 off $1500

Participating Vendors: 
Alexander McQueen
Burberry
Chloe
Dolce & Gabbana 
Fendi
Ferragamo
Givenchy
Jimmy Choo 
Manolo Blahnik 
Marc Jacobs
Marni
Michael Kors/Michael Kors Collection
Miu Miu
Rag & Bone
Rebecca Minkoff
Saint Laurent
Sergio Rossi
Stuart Weitzman
Tory Burch


----------



## citruses

For Canadian ladies! 
All orders from http://www.davidsfootwear.com/ are tax-free. Today's the last day!
Free shipping too


----------



## love balenciaga

Luisaviaroma have an extra 30% off their sale section right now.Managed to snag a pair of Lanvin flats for £163. The black leather ones would only cost £140 which is the cheapest Ive ever seen them go for.


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Marcus goes on sale on these pairs. If you see anything you like, buy now when they have your sz. Contact Philip at +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Marcus SA Philip has this pair Size 36.5, $447. Contact 650-492-9072


----------



## cocodiamonds

Barneys has rockstuds for 600!!!! And I PRICE match nord and got them for the 600


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## contributor

St Laurent: 40% off shoes (30% off leather goods) *but ONLY on the* styles and colors appearing on the landing page (includes some Tributess):

http://www.ysl.com/subhome?section=...0525_PrivateSaleSS16&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US

1) select item from lading page and put it in your shopping bag
2) go to bag and apply the code *YSLPRIVATEFW16 *in the appropriate box on the right
3) discount will be applied automatically.


----------



## LadyCupid

contributor said:


> St Laurent: 40% off shoes (30% off leather goods) *but ONLY on the* styles and colors appearing on the landing page (includes some Tributess):
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/subhome?section=...0525_PrivateSaleSS16&siteCode=SAINTLAURENT_US
> 
> 1) select item from lading page and put it in your shopping bag
> 2) go to bag and apply the code *YSLPRIVATEFW16 *in the appropriate box on the right
> 3) discount will be applied automatically.


Thank you for the link. I tried adding a tribute and the sale is only 30%. Is it supposed to be 40%?


----------



## contributor

I reprinted the figures from another person's post so maybe they wrote the wrong percentage. I didn't check the math when I shopped around. 
But thanks for checking!!


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Marcus Philip +16504929072

Sz 37.5. $447, last call price


----------



## randr21

I have this in suede and its super comfy and more stylish than flip flops. Sz 7 only tho.

http://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?FOLD...xAkbLSoLt4Jo_vfoZmw&productCode=0400092093434


----------



## contributor

Found this through purseBlog: Selfridges has a USA site with some good deals depending on what you're looking for. I fished around comparing prices on various items. St Laurent Tributes (the lower heel) are only US$610. on their site. That's REGULAR price, not sale!!! 

also spotted: Classic Burberry cashmere scarf is $350 ($450 on the USA Burberry site and £355 on the UK Burberry site - crazy!!!)



http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/


----------



## rosascloset

been roaming around TPF for the longest time and finally decided to be more active !!!
Roger Vivier outlet in Livermore is currently having extra 10% when you purchase 2 pairs + 
lots of Belle de nuit, chips, they do charge send too. (Tax free if you dont have a RV boutique in your state)
Inbox me for my sa's contact, she is happy to send you pictures!


----------



## minicake

contributor said:


> Found this through purseBlog: Selfridges has a USA site with some good deals depending on what you're looking for. I fished around comparing prices on various items. St Laurent Tributes (the lower heel) are only US$610. on their site. That's REGULAR price, not sale!!!
> 
> also spotted: Classic Burberry cashmere scarf is $350 ($450 on the USA Burberry site and £355 on the UK Burberry site - crazy!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/


Wow I just took a look and the Gucci cardholder is $100 cheaper! I'm thinking of getting it for my sister's birthday gift. Is it legit and real though?


----------



## contributor

minicake said:


> Wow I just took a look and the Gucci cardholder is $100 cheaper! I'm thinking of getting it for my sister's birthday gift. Is it legit and real though?


Its real. Its the department store. $100 less on a card holder is a HUGE savings!!! I just bought the last pair of YSL Tributes on sale for $300. I plan on buying a Burberry bag along with a scarf. 

I also noticed the Longchamps Le Pliage bags are half the price compared to USA.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Nordstrom Rack deal on jimmy choos
At the Houston , TX location
9714 Katy Fwy
Houston, TX  77055
United States


----------



## mal

Check out these beauties from a trusted seller! 
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/aquaz...m-pom-navy-blue-sandals-21160942/?tref=closet


----------



## mal

And these
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/aquazzura-black-sandals-21073887/?tref=closet


----------



## LavenderIce

Breathtaking!  From a trusted seller:

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/dolce-and-gabbana-nude-boots-21274330/


----------



## UpTime

Sales shoes at Neiman
Contact SA Philip for size & price 650-492-9072
Dior & Cucinelli


----------



## Lake4

Hello, please help me decide on two pairs from these. Five shoe choices. Two are Christian Louboutin. One is a Mary Jane, bibaba. The other is a Paris map pump. One is a light blue suede miu miu/Prada and two are rockstuds. Please help!


----------



## UpTime

RV shoes sale at Neiman 
Contact SA Phillip for price +16504929072

From left to right
Size 37, 40


----------



## UpTime

RV shoes sale at Neiman 
Contact SA Phillip for price +16504929072

From left to right

Size 35, 35.5


----------



## UpTime

Ssle At NM SA Philip +16504929072

Check with him for price & sz


----------



## samouu

Lake4 said:


> View attachment 3719086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, please help me decide on two pairs from these. Five shoe choices. Two are Christian Louboutin. One is a Mary Jane, bibaba. The other is a Paris map pump. One is a light blue suede miu miu/Prada and two are rockstuds. Please help!



In my opinion, the gold Rockstud look amazing on you and the miu miu light blue. The rockstud with the short heels are more comfy and the gold color can suit any outfit. The light blue because they look cute with the pearls details.

Hope I could help !


----------



## nvie

My latest shoe deal, 50% off! Ferragamo Ena 1 in Black Nappa.


----------



## lie13

Lake4 said:


> View attachment 3719086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, please help me decide on two pairs from these. Five shoe choices. Two are Christian Louboutin. One is a Mary Jane, bibaba. The other is a Paris map pump. One is a light blue suede miu miu/Prada and two are rockstuds. Please help!


blue/pearl Maryjane and gold rock studs.


----------



## UpTime

NM Philip +16504929072
YSL, tribute sndl sz 39.5 price?  (Unsure, check with him)



He also has a low heel version, size 38.5, $370


----------



## mdmd

Lanvin black ballet flats...great deal (wish they were my size)!

http://www.lastcall.com/Lanvin-Scru...tt%3DLanvin&eItemId=prod42811358&cmCat=search


----------



## gadis

Just wanted to share:  
Get $25 store certificate if you place online order for In-Store pick up on July 19,2017. Minimum purchase $25.
They will give you the $25 certificate when you pick up your order. Redeemable August 9-20. 

Not sure if you have to be a DSW reward member....YMMV...It's worth a try


----------



## ahvioletta

If you're in NYC the sale at the manolo boutique is worth it! Bought these for $250. Also if you have giant feet there are some 42's!


----------



## UpTime

New stock at NM Philip +16504929072
YSL $995


----------



## UpTime

Sale at NM. Only one pair sz 35 $666
SA PHILIP +16504929072


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bought this Stuart Weitzman Bacari Velvet boots from Moda operandi

https://www.modaoperandi.com/stuart-weitzman--2-pf17/bacari-embossed-velvet-ankle-boots?size=US 7.5

In case you are interested use code:
 DOUBLE12 for additional 24% off. (Works on Australia site)


----------



## cw99999

I just noticed that 6pm has a big cut on Rag & Bone boots (Walker and Harrow). I got some walkers for 149.


----------



## shoegal87

Charlotte Olympia sandals https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292417017753?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## highend

Barneyswarehouse.com has been having a great sale since yesterday morning.  I ordered the Gianvito Rossi Rikki wedges that I've been pondering since the summer for 85%off.....received them today and they look great! 

Several colors available, but this is how the tan color looks 
https://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/gianvito-rossi-rikki-wedge-sandals-504305965.html


----------



## little_j

Acne studios jensen boots in black suede and leather on sale at Matches!


----------



## little_j

little_j said:


> Acne studios jensen boots in black suede and leather on sale at Matches!



EDIT* the leather ones are back to full price now and suede are still on sale!


----------



## Luxlynx

I have been searching for this Acne star boots and find them on The outnet for 248 Euro, but just as i should buy them, they got snatched right before i could make the order.
Two days later i went to a Acne outlet near me and find them for 150 euro!


----------



## assumptionista

rosascloset said:


> been roaming around TPF for the longest time and finally decided to be more active !!!
> Roger Vivier outlet in Livermore is currently having extra 10% when you purchase 2 pairs +
> lots of Belle de nuit, chips, they do charge send too. (Tax free if you dont have a RV boutique in your state)
> Inbox me for my sa's contact, she is happy to send you pictures!


Hi rosascloset! I know I’m 2 months late but was wondering if you would share your SA’s contact info or if she can share some Roger Vivier Chips photos ? Thank you in advance !


----------



## JuneHawk

The Charlotte Olympia sample sale is going on right now in NYC through 260 Sample Sale. If you’re a size 36.5 and below or 38 and above, you’re in luck. It’s slim pickings for 37 and especially 37.5. Flats, boots, and heels are $150 and trainers are $125. The sale goes through May 27th.


----------



## sdkitty

GTM store in Santee CA had two pair of Frye boots - beige/tan color and black for $71.  They were size 12 (tan) and 11 (black).  They didn't look that large so I tried them on in case there was a mistake in sizing but they didn't fit me.  Would have loved to snag the tan ones.
Shorties with pointed toe - something like this


----------



## Greta_V

A whole bunch of Gianvito Rossi shoes in limited sizes on sale at ekseption.es here: https://www.ekseption.com/us_en/gianvitorossi.html 
Including the Plexi! https://www.ekseption.com/us_en/plexi-85-pumps-37960.html


----------



## starrynite_87

GIVENCHY Shark Lock cutout suede platform sandals $800
https://shopfigue13.my-online.store...suede_platform_sandals/p6550850_20027751.aspx


----------



## mzbaglady1

I almost passed out when I came across this find. This price does cheapen the brand in my opinion. Christian Louboutin flats at over 90% off.


----------



## fendifemale

mzbaglady1 said:


> I almost passed out when I came across this find. This price does cheapen the brand in my opinion. Christian Louboutin flats at over 90% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685447
> View attachment 4685448



Oh wow! Where?


----------



## mzbaglady1

fendifemale said:


> Oh wow! Where?


Century 21 department store.


----------



## JenXer

mzbaglady1 said:


> Century 21 department store.



How can you be sure it's authentic, though? I really want this to be real, they have great prices on their online store, too!


----------



## mzbaglady1

JenXer said:


> How can you be sure it's authentic, though? I really want this to be real, they have great prices on their online store, too!


I would get them authenticated through the Louboutin thread.


----------



## tuna lala

It's a pretty well known discount department store in NYC


JenXer said:


> How can you be sure it's authentic, though? I really want this to be real, they have great prices on their online store, too!


----------



## 8teen

mzbaglady1 said:


> Century 21 department store.


There are also amazing Louboutin deals here.





						Christian Louboutin, Gucci & other designer shoes on sale. 100% Authentic
					

Designer shoes outlet with up to -70% off! 100% Real & Authentic. Christian Louboutin, Gucci, Balenciaga shoes on sale at Monalisalikes.com




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## giligy

I decided to stop by Galeria Melissa on a whim, and they were running a huge sale! All shoes 30-70% off.


----------

